# Post Your Favorite Songs



## pchrise

*No matter if from the past or present.  If you remember any part of it just go to http://www.youtube.com/  and get it from there .  My first song I'm posting from the past   I need to go out will check in later to post other songs . Post away Thanks*
*Don McLean  The meaning of American Pie*

*<strong>



*


----------



## Justme

I don't have any.


----------



## pchrise

*Well somehing current   sort of   * *ENYA - Paint The Sky With Stars*


----------



## Just plain me

*Johnny Cash*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc  Johnny Cash Last Song


----------



## Pappy

Angels flying to close to the ground......Willie Nelson

Crazy Arms....Ray Price

I can't help it if I'm still in love with you...Linda Ronstadt

and many more.


----------



## Just plain me

Here is one I just heard for the first time! It is the last track on their new album! If it upsets anyone let me know and I will remove it. I think of one person when I heard it.           https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3_85GXsKqk


----------



## Ameriscot

Justme said:


> I don't have any.



I'm curious. Don't you listen to music?


----------



## Justme

Ameriscot said:


> I'm curious. Don't you listen to music?



No I don't like it.


----------



## pchrise

*In the 80 this was playing *
*U2-I Still haven`t found  What I`m looking  for*


----------



## pchrise

Pappy said:


> Angels flying to close to the ground......Willie Nelson
> 
> Crazy Arms....Ray Price
> 
> I can't help it if I'm still in love with you...Linda Ronstadt
> 
> and many more.


*this is nice  *



     [h=1]Willie Nelson - Angel Flying Too Close To The Ground[/h]


----------



## hollydolly

Luuuurve willie nelson....



Love these 2  too...


----------



## pchrise

Just plain me said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc  Johnny Cash Last Song


     [h=1]Johnny Cash - Hurt (        Powerful)[/h]



  also in a hurting place


----------



## pchrise

Just plain me said:


> Here is one I just heard for the first time! It is the last track on their new album! If it upsets anyone let me know and I will remove it. I think of one person when I heard it.           https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3_85GXsKqk



*For me not upseting just real expression and heart felt   
<strong>



*


----------



## pchrise

[h=1]Moon River - Andy Williams[/h]


----------



## pchrise

[h=1]The Carpenters - Yesterday Once More[/h]


----------



## pchrise

*I like this one Dream* 
     [h=1]Elvis' "If I Can Dream"[/h]


----------



## AprilT

I love a lot of songs, but thinking of some older, I love songs from this group and so many 80's bands, I wish 80's Euro and other singer/groups, were as popular as 70's music when it comes to older times they pick to play at some venues. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrOek4z32Vg&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BT9xFP5wJoYStiHyFTmoPp

Then there's Marley

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrY9eHkXTa4

Also, Barbara Streisand's Evergreen was one of my long time favorites as was her singing voice in general, was a big fan of the carpenters and Bono too.


----------



## SeaBreeze

> If you'd like to add a video to your post it's easy! Click on the wishbone shaped icon on the upper-right corner of the video, when you see the video URL, right click it and click on "Copy Video URL".   Then, click on the "Insert Video" icon above your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , right click the box and paste in your URL.  Then, click OK.  When you're finished and click on "Submit Reply", you'll see your video in your new post.


----------



## pchrise

AprilT said:


> I love a lot of songs, but thinking of some older, I love songs from this group and so many 80's bands, I wish 80's Euro and other singer/groups, were as popular as 70's music when it comes to older times they pick to play at some venues.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrOek4z32Vg&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BT9xFP5wJoYStiHyFTmoPp
> 
> 
> Then there's Marley
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrY9eHkXTa4
> 
> Also, Barbara Streisand's Evergreen was one of my long time favorites as was her singing voice in general, was a big fan of the carpenters and Bono too.


*I also like of bit of many songs out there that speak to something like this one*
            [h=1]Depeche Mode - Policy Of Truth (Video)[/h]


----------



## Davey Jones

CARA MIA sung by Mario Lanza. I could never get that song out of my head.


----------



## pchrise

*Love this one*
     [h=1]Dirty Dancing - Time of my Life (Final Dance) - Hope we are all having the time of our life no matter how good or bad things are now.[/h]


----------



## pchrise

Davey Jones said:


> CARA MIA sung by Mario Lanza. I could never get that song out of my head.


Is this it ?   
     [h=1]Cara Mia Lyrics[/h]




*It also fits with this one  No Mercy Where do you go*


----------



## pchrise

*Do you know this one  he is our ages now*
     [h=1]Boz Scaggs "HEART OF MINE"[/h]


----------



## AprilT

pchrise said:


> *I also like of bit of many songs out there that speak to something like this one*
> *Depeche Mode - Policy Of Truth (Video)*



:thumbsup:  Oh yeah, love Depeche Mode, that one's a good pic of theirs.


----------



## Just plain me

pchrise I loved the Willie Nelson and I am a fan of "I can't help it if I'm still in love with you". Hubby and I have sang that together in the car alot. Not that I can sing. Only in the shower or with no one around except for hubbyl


----------



## Just plain me

Now here is one on a much lighter note, that hubby taught me. "Did You Ever?" This of course was in our younger days that this song made us laugh.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udhAqeG-na0


----------



## hollydolly

Here you are JPM...


----------



## Bullie76

I like a variety of music. Blues, jazz, rock and country rock. Easy to hard stuff. But if I had to list just one band or song, rock will win out. Here's some ac/dc........

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3tOKYFR4Rzg


----------



## Bettyann

1) Imagine...by John Lennon
2) Joy to the World -- Three Dog Night
3) Open Arms -- Journey


----------



## pchrise

Bettyann said:


> 1) Imagine...by John Lennon
> 2) Joy to the World -- Three Dog Night
> 3) Open Arms -- Journey



*This one also on my list* 
[h=1]Journey - Faithfully-[/h]



     [h=1]Journey - Open Arms (Live)[/h][video] Journey - Open Arms (Live)[/video]


----------



## pchrise

[h=1]Aerosmith - Dude (Looks Like A Lady)[/h]


----------



## hollydolly

here you are Bettyann

Three dog night singing Joy to the world..as recently as 6 years ago...


----------



## hollydolly

One of the most beautiful songs of all time IMO


----------



## pchrise

*I  agree so much it hurts   song above*
     [h=1]You Needed Me by Anne Murray[/h]


----------



## AprilT

pchrise said:


> *Aerosmith - Dude (Looks Like A Lady)*



Ah yeah, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldman

I wasn't going to post here, but I thought, what the heck, maybe someone besides me will enjoy a little Doo Wop. Jerry Butler has sang this song on many of his PBS Doo Wop shows, but nothing sounds like the original. So, enjoy. Sit back, close your eyes and remember dancing to this song with that special someone.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Beautiful song, beautiful voice, thanks for the memory Oldman! :sentimental:


----------



## hollydolly

Stella Parton...one of my favourite songs...


----------



## Lyn

oldman said:


> I wasn't going to post here, but I thought, what the heck, maybe someone besides me will enjoy a little Doo Wop. Jerry Butler has sang this song on many of his PBS Doo Wop shows, but nothing sounds like the original. So, enjoy. Sit back, close your eyes and remember dancing to this song with that special someone.




Huge Doowop fan here. One of my favorites "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes"  the Platters.


----------



## Lyn

hollydolly said:


> Stella Parton...one of my favourite songs...



Lovely.  I have never heard this before.  Thank you.


----------



## Just plain me

HollyDolly that was plain truth and beautiful. I love the accent. Being from Kentucky I remember so well my Dad's accent and being a country girl I know the feeling of growing up country! I sometimes still say "Thangs". The song really resonated! Thanks! Kentucky is not all Bluegrass, horses and whiskey I do not care what the TV commentators show. It is a wonderful state, filled with wonderful people! I know this was not Ky. just reminds me of home!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## AprilT

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VU-42MGKb0" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VU-42MGKb0


----------



## AprilT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg




I loved the group, but especially Annie Lennox, I used to play this CD to death.


----------



## Lyn

Many have done Sway, but my favorite has to be Dean Martin.


----------



## hollydolly

Just plain me said:


> HollyDolly that was plain truth and beautiful. I love the accent. Being from Kentucky I remember so well my Dad's accent and being a country girl I know the feeling of growing up country! I sometimes still say "Thangs". The song really resonated! Thanks! Kentucky is not all Bluegrass, horses and whiskey I do not care what the TV commentators show. It is a wonderful state, filled with wonderful people! I know this was not Ky. just reminds me of home!



JPM.....I'd loved to visit any part of the USA where it's just like that in Stellas' video..and the people all talk like that..it's glorious ..glad you enjoyed it and it brought back memories for you, it's one of my very favourite songs..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## kcvet




----------



## hollydolly

Another of my all time favourites...


----------



## kcvet

vets day 2014


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## 911

Anything by the Police.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lyn

Jason Mraz ~ Life is Wonderful


----------



## Just plain me

Good post Lyn. Need to listen to this first thing every morning.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Ameriscot

kcvet said:


>



Love this!


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Ameriscot

Love that one as well!  I've got some downloading to do!


----------



## hollydolly

This one brings a lot of memories back, I was just getting ready to leave school and go into the big wide world of independence...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

This is the song I used to sing every morning and every night when I was in high school at least for a good year.  LOL  some guys even asked me to join their band who were listening from the living room one time.  Boy they must have had issues with their ears.  Of course, this isn't one I would pick these days, but back then, I thought it was the greatest thing ever.






This is much more like it


----------



## AprilT

I take that back, this is more like it











Warning: Uncensored Adult



Spoiler


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## pchrise

oldman said:


> I wasn't going to post here, but I thought, what the heck, maybe someone besides me will enjoy a little Doo Wop. Jerry Butler has sang this song on many of his PBS Doo Wop shows, but nothing sounds like the original. So, enjoy. Sit back, close your eyes and remember dancing to this song with that special someone.



Love it!!


----------



## pchrise

*My Song for the Next few weeks at least*


----------



## pchrise

[h=1]Peter, Paul, And Mary ~ Live ~ Puff The Magic Dragon ~ 1965[/h]


----------



## AprilT




----------



## AprilT

I have at least five of Enya's disc, used some of her music during my storytimes when I read to the kids in the library.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

This is the one that I hear over the air and just gets my blood going, regardless of the undertones, I love this one.






And below is just another  very beautiful version


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

One of the reasons I liked this was that they used enya's music






The original Enya one


----------



## AprilT

I forgot just how much I love this woman, this is such a hauntingly beautiful sounding song, even if I haven't the foggiest idea of the words.


----------



## Lyn

SeaBreeze said:


>



What a pleasant find this was.  It has been a while since I have heard it.


----------



## JudyB

Yep this song makes me...Happy(er)


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## NancyNGA

JudyB said:


> Yep this song makes me...Happy(er)



And if you aren't quite happy enough after 4 minutes, there is supposedly a 24 hour long version.:eewwk:  
Here is an hour long version.   I like this song, too.  Think it will be a classic.

http://24hoursofhappy.com/


----------



## hollydolly

Oh My goodness this one brings back some long forgotten memories...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Don M.

If you like a lot of the old songs, this site has thousands....from 1950 to 1999.  A person can spend hours on this site listening to the old good stuff.

http://upchucky.org/


----------



## JudyB

NancyNGA said:


> And if you aren't quite happy enough after 4 minutes, there is supposedly a 24 hour long version.:eewwk:
> Here is an hour long version.   I like this song, too.  Think it will be a classic.
> 
> http://24hoursofhappy.com/



OMGosh...thanks for sharing that!! :thumbsup:    Now off to share a few more of the songs i love.  Lord knows there's a bunch of'em, at my age. ld: lol


----------



## JudyB

*Sigh*...:love_heart:


----------



## JudyB

But of course, everything i post is a song i LOVE...     :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## pchrise

*My latest song* *Where Do You Go No Mercy Lyrics   *


----------



## pchrise

*Like this also  and has a meaning ten years ago and now sometimes* 
*Selena - I could fall in love     *




*Also for my Sunshine  Selena Dreaming of You   *


----------



## pchrise

*Abba - Dancing Queen     Do you remember 17 
 <strong><span title="Abba - Dancing Queen" class="watch-title " id="eow-title" dir="ltr">



*


----------



## pchrise

*Rick Nelson Garden Party 1985      *


----------



## kcvet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

One of my many favourite Willie nelson songs..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Stormy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## LadyElaine

One of my old time favorite is Sitting on the Dock of Bay.


----------



## SeaBreeze

One of my favs too LadyElaine!


----------



## avrp

Remember these guys?


----------



## Stormy




----------



## pchrise

So  many memories of fun  keep posting


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## avrp

I like the song and the video is good too.


----------



## hollydolly

One of my all time favourites...


----------



## hollydolly

Another of my all time favourites..


----------



## Stormy




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Voicemacabre

Ian and the lads from Jethro Tull, from the 1987 album, Crest of a Knave. 


Said She Was A Dancer


----------



## Voicemacabre

Ian and his chums again, this time from the 1991 album, Catfish Rising.

Rocks On The Road


----------



## pchrise

Another good one the age I would like to be at is 20


----------



## pchrise

Everyone just wants to have fun!!!!!!


----------



## pchrise




----------



## pchrise




----------



## NancyNGA

Great song!  Video interpretation is a bit over the top, imo.


----------



## Voicemacabre

From a much nicer time, Family, an English band that I saw live on many occasions. This easy going one from their 1969 album: Family Entertainment.

Processions


----------



## avrp




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## avrp




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Foxie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Foxie




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Foxie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## avrp




----------



## avrp




----------



## avrp

Ummm....whew! Love the song but first time viewing this video. Cold shower please.


----------



## hollydolly

One of my all time favourites...


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Pam

1960..I was aged 13 and madly in love with Adam Faith!   When we came home 'on leave' from Kuwait my lovely dad took me to a show to see him and Emile Ford and the Checkmates. I was in heaven.....don't think my dad was though!


----------



## Foxie

I will try to post this again.

 [video]https://youtu.be/wxIINSCTUa4[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Foxie




----------



## tnthomas

I can't pick a single all time favorite, but here's one of em:


----------



## Cole Slaw




----------



## Foxie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldman

I love classic country.


----------



## Foxie




----------



## hollydolly

So do I oldman... this is one of my favourite old Classic country songs from George jones







..and this one from George and a very young Johnny Paycheck taken from the film ' the Forty Acre feud''







I usually post these songs on the Folk and Country Thread


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

Great song SeaBreeze.  Much better than the fast version, imo.


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


>



Another one for my workout playlist.


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bee

*This is a tribute to L.S.Lowry the artist.






*


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Bee




----------



## Bee




----------



## Foxie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Foxie




----------



## SeaBreeze

Heard this on the radio today, great old song brought back memories.  Our first house was a little pink house (with white picket fence)....but was soon repainted to slate.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Foxie




----------



## SeaBreeze

Remember this song from '74?


----------



## Karen99




----------



## NancyNGA

Great song, Karen!  

Here is another Cat Stevens song I like.


----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Arachne




----------



## fureverywhere

Yup, they're playing that at my memorial service.


----------



## Arachne

another favorite ^.^


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne




----------



## SeaBreeze

Hazy Shade of Winter - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Ruthanne

Dance Away-Roxy Music


----------



## Ruthanne

Mysterious Ways-U2


----------



## Ruthanne

Layla-Eric Clapton


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm Free-The Who


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Ruthanne

Under Pressure-Queen and David Bowie


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere

An explanation...I had kids in the house for many years. You can't help but pick up their music sometimes.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gemma




----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓




----------



## Char




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## senile1

[h=3]Meghan Trainor - All About That Bass - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PCkvCPvDXk


----------



## senile1

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 n Rz/aUWYZKsLHVuhmDSdlE5zS1Mo5STJbewef4y/R/tJxns Dv40x/NvtLYUhbLE1w8lLY0BKS5Ni xqPjJGBn7A9y3V909X83x/aVJNYu5n7p1T9fd/rXrU8QfHhY /W46tbchwVquTOT7ZlNSXozH7nm4/6Z/uv1rkWAZx73/u/1qeJXgYdyF0yU5ynFNmcpPOhun7JRzx6m3LDhy3uPtJip7MOp3YNVkdD3X61c0kjg8OYcFaOgt8l7HcwQl0h5HT5qjnNMUd1qfs8 j7PSSg93K5xHOmLOPzrt3ZqRjGufO5oduMxc/nXs3ZPsXdLRdRLUGP3dwLZG5zkJfaFa6SC3UsVNGAWOOMeRUyslGPkxqEpSxfZ45B2WM3FZj S/Wn39jnMbk1px/8Ax 0tRb6V0cuCDhXbqMSwkY5XLs/ITjLpnS4tEZf/AER5o3swHvLRW8f91 tdfuXaN/fTp6kQ8f0lq5rdLDO9zWk7bKFh4dsSMH/4F2ePbC6Gr2OviUP0i1sfsep71Qirp 0pDDtj3DO/ kU4 wtoOP3Sn/Z/7RbD2aSs 4MkTHbsmP51qhJ49zlcrmcu2mTUWcexeM2jyYewlp47Sn/Z/wC0XQ9gwP8A9zH/AGf 0Xr8UrcchO688JBflOQ/v/xAeOfvDAf/AHMf9n/tFx 8SAf/APSn/Z/7Rezh UpblUn T5S9S/8AEWSTPDqj2J92Q1naEvcTgD3HH/qKLJ7HjFO6F99Ic0A59y2I/wDGvcKmEgtkaMlpzhZ vdq7S00TnYZPAWn0OVen8jyrHnl/4iPE85f7FGtpmzfujJyPh9w/aJiT2N6MZvx3/wAS/aL26vjhbBFAMYyMAeig3CDDQQmJ8 6Ms0zbZ5RF7Eo5qRtRH2lLgdiPcOD/AKRRn xotJ/ vH/Uv2i9b7Pa2QVEUrS1jpSWk9MrutjdC7jbotXy7/aZCl/TyJnsZ1fx R/Mv2idHsVH/wCxfoP7ReoCfBHmldNnhZPnX/0nyPIq/wBkRpIXvbe 8LenueM/01R/uCdqLTcSD60/2l7o N0h8Qy12xVZcLA3OoEYO4OV2eFdC2H7 xqn4pL9jyGL2fvleGi4/o/2lpbb7E31sYe6/GL09yz/AOotJNRxURDu/aTnjUtbb 0VJRUDR98mIw1jeStb7K4r9fZF0YRX6nlV59jcVppnzz9o/A0Ekmhxx/KLzFlKx0mDNiPOC7T088ZXsXtQ7QT1VOLe QMlqPvjG/3OPy teYuo4w0nWGn8yrVrWsU RJjkXZqnkAP3UYMjP3sf 5PDsnCSM3aIZ4JYP/cqCWAjJDgfkmXtLeTn61tsf4b cH6RfVtitlEwmS sc/8AEjg1H/zKhkDA4924ub0JGCfqXJ9BskVXn0VbT9Fna7Q64QyTd73bGODc6M7/AJVYnssNBeK7jp3P2lZdio2zWG6N/CZKx35QVJY7MbgXHOEzXVGUdYxCtOOszM1i7p4b7xqBHPd/rT1H2cZUuDffdBPTus/1rUUdvbcKV5EgbLGc LjC5tNlnnucTmyM7pjs5YcqJxriWaoS7Kmj7Eipic43NsTwcaXw4z/SUpvs8eW4Fx1yE4DI6fVn69S1V57PmNjXQSyMe5w2ztgr0Hsr2fZTUkZlbkgbuHVK/JHcwUldX9I89h9hj5II5T2hLNbclpoePT74n/3hm6NX7pjxn/q/9qvT 0dxbRWycNeY3d2Q3HI9Vl7R2krqGGNte0zU5G0g5Cq5JMxVv9PLq/2avo6uSB1zcQw4DjS41fVrTH73uBn7qfo/2l612kqIK9sNVTuDmgYd6LL1tQyNpwVjKyW4jKVs0/Zh/wBwzQ7H3T/R/tKVH7OWvbq 6 P5t9tWYru8nw09VfUU2YwFzuRy74S/VnQ4lfyx1mQ/e3b0u/6L9tcn2c7/APWx/wBW 2t4x26kBmW5UUc62TyTK31uHo8 Hs2GM/df9F 2uHezoN/jf9G 2t /ICjSOwuh8shF2zTMBUdhRD/Ger b4/tKF 5VuSPfT/ov1rbV83O6rYwHklLT5NifTPWfh BRyK/K5aZs9lW9Kw/6L9a5/cs3/wDMP j/AFrTva5u CQo0sobyqrk2P7OzL8R PS3x/8AWUUfZZjjg1xH8l tc1HZhkDS737V/I4/tK4D3udloOE1XOcWFp6q6ut3NOTyuJw4PIR/9Zm/uY3VgT5/zP1odbAP7v8A0P1q0hhA3PVcVDQHJlWSOLyvirX6orG23Jx339H9adbZ9X93/ofrU2nYXuwArujoQG6nqJ3SicqVs/oz8PZx0pwanT/J/rVnH2GL2B33Qxn/ALj7St2taxw6brT0sQNPGfRYS5Ni yVZIwE 6jO5UmYqOeVuzZEdzMuQxpjkDwni3ddhoxuFDZLjqNX2frAWBpK0LTtssBapzDMBlbekmEkYOUnZEK5ePRMactwq 4U/ejhT4RkqS6n1DhYJ I5iaPP6226Xl2MBRfdyOmy2dzpPAThZubY4KartbE5rvBimi0v42XsHs3hgjsbpdI1ukOpw5WF7HUdBXXWOG5Ssji0k4ccaivXqejt0VF7vbjGxvTuzynG346hdV4 yfK5kUJeSDtyvKO1Fy9/undxu1RRnbHmtj2mqJaW3d2JcynYNHVeX3OGWjljq2Oy8nxRY6JLlX S P7N4bGSlnRbwwgjOndTXSRQQ6pA7T6DKrqe4U8lP3zTjHIPRLFetyI2fW5c6n8ddyZeujt07KOxHG19DLLoAO/4RC7uPZQzxCpo9Otw1aQdiptFcWl4M0cTh/kLU0dVTyxYjYG gaupTwp8SXkmY2TugYHspdJ7DdxSzQvMdQdMjRy09CF6b3YmbriILfRUdTaoJbpTVbmYkidkeq0Lad0REsef8IeaW504WSEeQ/JqSI4yw7p9kmvCcnjBZqaNjuoYJa/C41tTg jKMt6LGPOx6KSMKNAcgYKlAbKI9msRCAQoNXbaepe18kf0jDlrxs4fWprjhcglx2W0evRDfZCZRsidrcXOPTUUlRpLHB AwDcnoFIqzjDRzyvLPav22pqW3S2S11QfWzbTvjORGzqM aa41ErZdmcv4PP8AabQQdsYaBsjTbMGKSTOwd5r0yIMqYxp0yxHdrgcjHoV8hNAZlzhnbZXdjf2gnZ3VvrayGDyZKQF1reLHFjwiNbk j6SuUVtoY3S1VXDTsA37yQBZp/bPstCdIrjKc4 jjJXmNP2brKh usllmeeXSPLj dX1F2TaBu1LONUX/RmPDlL2aio9otoi2o6SoqD540hVlT2 uFV4aW1QRtx/dBqKWn7NRN5Z ZWVPZIo8YZwpViX qN48KK9mZNwutTJrqaOnlbncNj0n6iFZR3iGkgIo7dIKojAfK0Yaf61pW0TGgaWj8i5noIpW4c0IU 9ZaXFizyetp6ioqJZK3Mz3uJLzzlQJbbI1mC1wHQgcr1Cqs7HZD4w4efVVU1jezPck/JNR5Ji GjyevgkgkJDdvkq2TBdlv1r0642OseCGNz8xlYu82OrpSXugIA5LUxC5S zGVMoFNguGwQ4YbwPIei5wBsd/IhDnklbFDV zyVpudTRPdhtTAQPVw3CtamIxSOGFhrdWSUFdBVw/HE8OC9MrXRVsUddTkOgqG6gR0PUfUU5x5deI1RLpxMteZqiC3ye7yvYHYDw041DyVh7O7/T0krqOte2NvxMe84HyTV0py jmjA5bssZpyPl dZXrJaY8iCbPWe0vat1XVUgszwYIDmd2nZ/oCvU x18pLrbY56aVrmkYIB E9QV89dnb7bYaZ1JdqaR7DsHxnp6rW2o01qnFT2euBET/jhOf61h469FY1Tk8R6rfzFVzy0kTNTizD3uGwWOLai1P3HeUrjhwIyCFZ0F0fPTGSQOc1o1SO6lQLj2jika NkGI9OGgqlijnZNtcYRx yrqaqGOoLofDE7gZ2UK50rqqHXSu8X4vQ/JR3Txy6mO4PIUCOvlt8xaDrjJ E9QkdeiHkQqZskNQWSgteDuCtHSS4aE7Gyju8IlZgPG3qD6qO6CWmOmQbDg aUvXk9O7 InHy8WWMc2 6s6Z4cMLOtk4VlRVAGMlIOLi9OrzON9llM0YVZVODc7qXUVYDMrP1tYHOIByV0K7/1wQo/Eyus/wCiFcJC52B5qNG8xn0UgsLzk8pDBlV8v6e343EjTWoofp5mSDCkChhmO7RlV3u5acjYqVT1MkJ8Q2WU0/cWL8jjWZsWWDLSzRsAoNfaMg4CtKW4NdgEhTRJHLyllbOEtZw765owFTSvpQdiQqssfLJgDcr0itt7Jm8BUzrM2KTU1q6NXJi0ec5VdjlrKm2UGjD3jdWU8rYYz8l3L9AMEYVTWiWbJ3wtE/JibWDJqnzVDcHbK9Boc 5xbfgrzmjjPvDR/hL0 hiPukW34KtbkcRWvts8rkduuWsc74QkJy7dXNvha5o2CYk8Q4lpUuieN8Lgkha37mtc3IA3VVcbboBIGCFkppmkotIq4jpcCtVZakObpKyT/BseisLNWaJhkqbIatF2 zewvwQrOBwc1UUMofEHDfZT6Ko3wSufNYN1z hbnH4DssNcz3M/kCvQKxuuIn0WF7RwENcQN1er/Ywu6ZxSObLjUMkcHyW snaamttthgFOXVDARryvMLRU LSecrRxeJu3kunH0Yzb9llc79cZ53zTGJ2Tlu52VHP2jkmc2KenDTqw17d8Irg5zTus/Nqjk1AnIKXfGi5eTNa ZmRa6LqaqYZMMAazPAUulkcSNGPq3WffnQ17TlrvzFX9tAETS9wzjgLuVeKilE9PX4 C8S6oI5aiojia7Bd Mdl6bZbNTU1M1znd5JjkcLzCmjL3t0BzSDkOyvROztRKKUNlOSPVLctfqKcxPOifVxxw4e4bNOV193rexuJe8Z/m5US6umqfvf3ocnzKpjFHJNoqX6Y3DBK4sopy7OYoprWaOlulvuZeyhqmSlm7mt5H1LkxkO3VbR2WmtTDW0WGnGSfxh6qZb73briXNbKIpm7Ojk2P1LK/jqxfqLSWPUTYX6ThTWOyFFdDwRx6J AFc/8AxZxZaMzpwJKqe1PaGj7LWl1dWZcc6Y42nd7vIKT2gvVBYLe tuM7Y2NGwJ3cfIBfPPbvtRL2qvz5tZFFCNMDAdvn88rqcfh7/sVlN/Rd9ufafU3ej91tEE9G2QZllc4aseQwvNWNPxE5c47kqRW1GrETOOqjxZc4 Q2XVrqjXHxQLWi1sFmku9e2PcRDclewWyz09JTsiijAwPJUnYi1CjoGyvaO8kAJ9Fs4GgBc/kWubw63GqUY6ziOkY38FSooB0C7aApUACWwZCKn8wnu4GOFIjaOqc2V0jNshe7rl0Cn4ASOAVsDyKiSAEHKiSQYyMZVzI0bqHK3dQWTKiSAb4AUCqoYp2lr2Ag YV3I3GVDlG6F0D7PFu2dg 5Vd3sLf4PKcgfilZox7 S9o7Y20XG0TMaMyMGtnzHReNSZbJjqF06J cTl3w8JDJ2K0nZLtAy3uNFcMuoJXZJHMTvxgs84tJy78y4OxTEZOL1GcW09R6/X2RwhFRTlssEjdTXs3BC8zuNM2Crmh4c12R6gq87Idu6qwUzqKphFXQu FhOHRn/BP9SorvcPuncpaxsYj1nZvktp2eaLWT8iBIMPyNitd2Gu0DaoUtwcGtPwyHp81kpTkjzXMbzG8OadwsfRWMpJdHudzuVJR0gpqF4kdIPG5p2AWZqZ/JZez3YvDWSu9FbOqA5p3WE9b0590pylshZJi12Qd1297amHAI1 Xkq WRJAXd4HDYpeyP2jBo7gknpKoOa4sd6LX2 vbVR6JwMkceaoxTtq2NOfG34f ScpstwOCClrJ/06X4 l2yyLxotKulMJ1t3jPXyUaKcsdjKsKaoEkfdyjOVW3CAwSa2fB0WE4KXZ6vi3Of8Aw3LJIkzSufHjKrXbO3S 9AN3USapGrZRCto61Uo1LCcw qfbhVLaoeaebWBTKtjsLYteyywEhYCobapp6pwVAIWfg0aKSOywtOWlORVUkZAKY75vmgvaQo8N9mVtULF2W8NftglSG1Ebxus9rA4KcbUOHDlR1Z6OPyPxcJa0y3np45jk4wmJLfG4cYUeKsd1KebW7bqylOJwOTwI1/ZDbaWsnDx0K1EFWGQsbngKjfWjCYNbvyrSnOX0cxVQi jGnY4PKn0NWY3BpTNXAY3k42UY7HK6jySKRZvLbOJWAFOXClEjDgdFnbHWaXBrytbFI2WPnOQkp7GQw5eUTAXSm7p7jhVMVR3M4Ocbrd3ihD2OIG FgrnTPglOx5TlNiksYm12b xVXfU43yrHX3UmVjuydXg6CVsZ264g4JS2OMvB4WUVR3kWCeiob5AJInJ2mqC1 klSKsd5GT6LGLxlrXqPOHE0tacbDK01vqNbBuqO 0xbKXAdUlqqy3DT0XThLVoun0aedod0VJXQ87K2hk7xqk0tmluUmiMYaPid5KbbI1w8pPozjVKcsiZqH/ocjT03CvrI/MbTgErntF2ddaqZsjHOcHv0uONglszMNAxlN8G NtflE9bw4yVSUjRMZLI5gjAJHDfNbC0Q1L4oo5KcQ75I15yqawCOOpidMAG a1lbPT0VI6aEOc44AwVTlyfr6MOU36RaywxmEMAxjosxe6NzBkcEq6t1TN3bG1YAc7cHOQE9cY21cIDRnG VzZo562L7MR3MxcAKiZuPwBIdJ9CFAFrkE8j6h4drPAGMLX1FDp0vATNRSjSMDfqiGvoiXiYs3C9WR5FLWTGDOwcdQ/IVW3b2rX ihLGe6iTo/u8laTtWGRWuV78NwPCvF7pL7xI95x5BO10/Zk0vHRm99oLpf6o1F1rJaiTpqOzfkOAo3eaIduRsFHxvtjbquXklMJYUw6Dzu49RgKystOam6UdLjOuQFw9AqsbY/KtV7P4RP2jD3DaNhKrY8g2aVx2aR65RMDIWtAxgYVhHthRKfGFNb0XG7Z2F0iQxSYnYKiRnBT8ZUEk9kid3KiRHhSm8K5mw380nAXRXJGUEEeQqM/nKlShQ5RygsiNK5RJQVLeFFlYUYSQagB2QRnK8X7Y2/wC516na1uljzrZ9a9ukbsvOfadRAwwVYG7HaT8imONLJYLcmOx088duA4Dnlc4ySu28OaTz/wAVwukc8ciZrDh1xlI06XcEELtjs7gYKSYhxz16qSPsfewSMzp3A6KGRjZSaabGxymqjSX5ahlY6mcxSOidqaeFfUdYJWt334WeUugce9AA azktRW2CaNLCwyuVnT0oDcpq1xCSJrm4KuGxhowlJiBDi1RvGB4VJe0EiUDnZ2PNOGMaOFzE4OJjJ3O2EpJ XR0eDJ02qz6 xxjsAFdOmZO0xO IqBLN3Zcx3IUQSOfIAw7 iolh7PmUQvpVsXkl6YlRSysmLMHB4KPue9zSVdU XNaKhmfJ3mrB0LTDloyFSy1xzPR5yfOum/GT7Rgbgx9NnGdlChrpHOxvlaO9wh2W4WdZEIZdwnapKUdNuLybpSxsv7dTvlaHOJTlbDJCMtTVvucUTcOIGElxu0UjT4gsPGbn6HrObZV9nFMXPP0jsbqxayMAZP51lTdWscdO6bkv8mMNatXxpyFp/mLPSNgBFlONZEsXBd53HhWdLcJ3nCzlxpRFLPy1r60v5SGjwqIHvc7wcJjXI8DUcK5tlKHsBIVJQUFoi TbdLGyukL2jdPsh1MBzypdypgxnCbiewRtBIzhCkmhnh0p7pArKfvWbKHDbi92DurJsgc1PUzmNkGVrCTSM1Q1LGM0toc12poV9SRPjYAQn6J8TsKzDYyzgKk y7rSKqoYJG4IWYvNuEjSQ1a qa3BwqypjD24KpCTixKxYzDW4OpKsA7DK31FKJqcfJZi4UWmTU0b5VtY5jo0lazfl2Ui xKtxhmyFOppu9ix6Ji7w5jLgFDtk HaCUu0WkNXymDmlwCyzWmOXbY5W7r4xJEdsrG1kWiY/NOceWrBd9MurU8yaRySvTbXFBbbe0uI1uGT5ryO2VLqeVj28tPVbX90kcsLS2LEgGOdkl SquuShD0dHgWVQ1yfZoaz HRFkjGmM8hwVJNaI4XaqZ2jfdvRMU/aRurRP4fUKaK2Cqw2GQOLugXPqfJ4jxdHe4jqmtUjrVPEwRiFztXBCet09Q10lHVPe0uGYy5PQVL6LHetD2jpnhQ7rdhNIyWODSWDA3XQ4n5C2y3xt9G1tOr0aez3yGSM0lTMwOBwC30Vi64wxxAxVG2cY6ryupmId7wAWgnxAf1KVR3GZkQke5rwDnSuz8EPenNlx8fZ6M 9Rv8MwI6cLmproGNax72tDm6hk8rz593kqw6TvDBo3wdwVCq7nJVuY6eQAtGGjPKWvcIf6mb43l/qWXbif3ihexjsNxyvHqt mYt6BavtRf6oRx02lgbxkc4WRqHaWuDt3yHJ SdqknATlBx1MiuOTslHC5XR2VjMTO VtvZgwuuNTJ5MA/OsSt/7MGaWVMp4LgMrG//AObNqP8AdHp9OPCFOiCpDdKalw2SQavLKfgv9E4/fB Vc5QZ0Pkj/S8a1ONG Qq nudLJjTK35ZU OZh3a4FVcWiykmSox1Uhp2yorHjGy7L9lAEjUEoIUYOQZCjQw6m3KiSBOSSKNJMxoJc4KcD0hp7UxIFxPcadmcvGypK7tFTxHDSCVrGDZnKyK9stJOqynbelFTZKlnLgNQ pOHtLrccxkDpsm6q5wVkMkLti5uMEKyi4y0zlZGSw8d2LkjuU/XQ9xVSx42a44TDl0l2c8cicG4/IVzJzhI3bdK4Y4UkCZ0nYpXkEDC5SIJBP0b9FQzyJTCVpwQoZDWo3NmqGxDQ/wCEjIVu2bW7wlYulqSYWEHdpWrtTC4NceqQ5MvBCXg/LCfI76NVYlcyqDwevHorSsw2PCpj8eUlW97OzxalKLTJd4j3jlYdnhM25mZhkKZVgvpICRskpo9BDgFNksRpHlyVShvo0tHBE HQ4ZBCZkjfRyFpy6N3BUenrhEAHHddVNe2SMg7pCHmpY/RS3wnDyXsrrlExxLsLIXVmjJbytbNIZo3Y Jv51m66M1EmgD5rrUpQQnXyM1/Zn2d/M46cgBdvgeB4yStNT21sMQ2Vbcg1rsBMq1N9Gc7nL2yjczGy5bCXHhTBDqOFMio3HGGlauaRn8mEWmgx0VvbGAycJDSlo43T1uaW1QGEvbLVpj57Iufd/CFeWmPDQorGDutwptDIG4XLsm2jp8SnykMXpmGHZZZ9UWuIzwtZdvHEcLE1ELu fzytOPmdnTrioamTKFxfgKXLGWtzgqBaHgnkK kaHw7Jl9MR59mS/UqKe6vp5MF31FXVNfwQA44WauNM5ry4ZUON7x1K2jFNHKd8zbyXFrxkEJltUHFZVs7xwSnI6xzXbkqkqF9FXc37NHUMbK3hMUQ7mXCj0lXrGCpbXDVnCycWuiVItpm97B57LNHVBWemVooHh0ePRVVxg k1AKj6NX2iwjxLAszeYe7lJwtBQy/R6SVWX6PWzIVqp5IwmihY7jCkx1L2hVrSWyEEqUHZT0n1pnJYSHSueeV6H2OtggoDVSN kkHhz0C89p49crBjkr1 gZ3VvhYBgBgXE/KWuMUv6dr8NX5TcmQZodbyXKFLRmQ6WjfOAFbub4lJpIGunY92zWkLkV25JI9NfZ4R0x9w7HXnPeMjLmngB3C5istXShkNRnWd9K9Bvvayno6Zwphqe3bJGwWJF0dV1Dp3S M9Su5Za1HIsUhO7kw3x6Gqu3thh lGG439VkL zP0kWW6PJbd1K6rIfLLrxvglUt8owIHjHIIGypx7P27OdZKVc8fR5lcZpZpGvkJIxsoj3anZUm5B0dQYnAjT0URehh6ELHsmK0dfJByTvygHAI80ZViguN1uuwoqJKHuKVhGt5LpPJYYnjC9Y7Bxmns8RxzusORLIG1EdkXsPZeF7MzSFzzySotZ2YMJ7ynezbplSq 8e6syd8bEDlZ64dpXNaWmTxHhjN3JeHmzaz40OChq43nLj6YUukrq meWEvIVRDdpHAmVlQGtPxHbZXtHUQyFoZUh7ncNfsVaal9mcHDemXdpvEkjwyXf5rQxyghZymYHN16cFWdNIdhlKSH4FsHbLh8gASR5LMqJVzBgKoi5ButxMR0s5WXrK6umJxqAPVXkwM7icdVEqImxt1zSCOMclbw0Xs7M KeumB1vIb6lS6GzROk1VErSPJc11wt8IHdMfPzkgkqFTXehe/6QOpvLX4Uzk8FE697NdDbreG7Rhx8yq262WjlYSwaXdCFDp605HcT62/NTHzPfGTqWEvKL7GV4P0eS9oaU01wmjccnnJ6qpHrwtb28piyeGoxnJ0lZMjw/Wn63sUxGcck0I3YpxmPwuAmuCgOWhQCNJSLtxyPULkDKCREBCFAFxY4u9cW9FtLfmOBoPI2WP7LyNFUWO68LYxjDneXIC5nL7lhnGP7HVS/UDuoGncqa8ZGVxHES5L6oo6MbVVAmvjzSwNwlwI41Kc0BkYP4LVW18 BgELFtymc3zxaQp3vdJ4D1U2CF7m5cUzRQFzg5wU ZzY2YCYUcRTyf9IEzzC8Fp4XcNPHM7v2jB6jyTGDNNtwFPBbEATsrJ/RlL oiXGZsMZWXkJlkLira CQyjTvGeHBVzIznqt49IhbJ9E zW7vnBzhstMy1sa34fzKDZXsjY0bLQe8s7sAYXN5Ftnn0dKjitx7RnqykDCThRLfTfwvVjZX1S4OymaKId6ThbwvbhjFLOO4zHp/BCo1HOS/GVLrx9GVAtkZdJkqnjqO9 Lr9sunRmWEqhmovpXbDla6GIdwqmZg712w5WEW16L3rJnmtmrS2TS7zW3oXiSMbrD 6GCXU0LS2mqAaATuutdFN6jztlrmT7hThzCs7Kzu5MdFqZHiViz9ygOouaq1yF5RI7WgrvuMqNG9zT4lLilamUZMVkckZyFNhqTgB3K4jIcu 6GcqJQ0smy3oJw4YT9YzUwlU9I4xybHZXee8i pI2QaGoPUVVPJpl0p rYJYj1UGpPdTqfA8SRfUsWsekSRkK2ExzlLTjU5XVVaZ66o0wM5PxHgKwbZqG2Uuupk1zAZznYJn/Jiln2YtEGhptL2SHgEFeoUkrJ6aIxuBGkcLzCGqdNJiNmmMHk9Vsuybi6R8bn9Mhq5P5KLnHy/h1PxPJVc/D mjZCdecbJ122wTp2bgZCZLSeq8/rZ27LfJlbdKAVNM9uAshUsbACwNIcFvHktBBWdv0dOwa24Mh5AXT4dr3xZ1eFyIUQyfoztJdH08wa4kjKtbm8TQ950GCFUU8MXfOnn2bGM6fNR7le 9e5kMehmOCuvXBSl0I8/4uS/KBje1Lo33DXGMEjxfNUysLzh1W54PKr13YLIo83JYwQhCuVHI265GNzycL2ns/SmG1wswR4eV5HZKf3iuhb/AIYXu9vha2lYz/BCT5UsxDnFhusxHaOCtNS2OA F 2pWNv7KwQWd8waX1Wxdnc/UtJX29k0ZAbv5qLRiqpAWg6mjoVFV2IrdxtKqKkcG6YDSCOQAPEjMuaB KfNW9j7OUtaJ53N0AHEbhtv5p Knp5ZRLNS InO3AVh33ds0Ny1nQZWs7UY18WSYzRQPbMYXgbbBw4Kluj7qXCSlZs54aWj1Sk5ekZPToxi0WUH3lVNcdUharOJ2IsKsqPvhPqqI0Zy NkFG6Q7kcAdVWQWpl47x1dKI2NGGRA/8VcZLmloOyiSRuadgt4S8ReyvyWGZ9yFHHJTwSR082Cx5kjDstPlng qjxWKnrpmQH6SCNvjcR6LSVEDpGYc1jjjHiGSoTqaZowyTS0/gtGE386wR/wASWmBuVDX2Ws7uie51Pq2zuVqbLJLNAxr2lo5OrklTW2oPk1SZcPVWMFCyI5AwlrbfIbpo8WY/t5Q97aHOA8TDqC8xG4x1Xt9/phPQSx86mkLxKeMxTPjPLXELfiy2OGfKhktOSBgFcpSc8LlMiooQhCAAHfzXb2Yw4fCeFwnYngtMbvhPHoVID9pm7muidnAzut7BIHODgc5C86jBbM0eq21lldpEb Uly4rNKt4y3DdRKkwRDIyF1HF18065zYo3PPQLjuXk8Isl0NVs4GzT6KqDHTzegTrnGRxKmUkIY3URymK4Z2L7vR1GwRs44UCrmLnYCnVMgbHsq Nut o9Fo3hbOh6mZobkqLcqnH0bTuU7V1AgiJJ4UGzU0lwq 9f8OdlZNQXkyFByeIl2 nL4TDOCWO E RUaqpHU7y1zfktnDbg2LhQbhQd8cEeIcFKLmqUzu8LhQg1KRlYJXxu8KtaeSV2CTsj7nd0/cJwnu24WkpRl6OtyJ1VQ/U77w5wSp1DvuqZzzq2VlRSlkajwf0cr4HZHyY/cSC0gJu3MDSNk3USFzsJ2mdgtC38cidbg0quBoIjmPA8lXSw5kccdVZUQ1MXMlP4yufL2YchLzPNZo2uBBG6hxyGCXG Fb18RilIwq6eEPGRyurCWrGeNawtqKp1gbp phDmZ81SW YsfpJWghcHx4Kq14slPSgnh0PK40Z4VrWUr3/AwkqO2ie375LCz0L8reM1hjLpkRjnxnIUiOr8057rD1qo0nuUMhw2pZn5KzsSKoUVIDgchXtBP3kYWefbHDidunzVzaaORrARIC3q88Je62OabQljEuNK V4EbSXZ4ClUVH7tEH1TgNvhCkiohhBEWZH9XcqsuU8lQAzVgeSRTlY8XovKfRJqrw2NpZDpaB EqeSpNY45y8nzTTqTU8DJd6HorCio3yyCKAf5bz0WnhCtb9mGykLQ0jnuDWgl3X0VhVVUdqi7xshEzeCCkudfTWqm7qL74eT1JWLq62WqeXPccEqtdLuey9F47F9Hptk9oNFUQxwXD6OXgvI2Kn1nae2xDUypa4dAF41nCfbJsMKZfiKpS1D0ebZBHqEV4fcW6qQZGcZKditTpfHMSXeqzPYG5RQ1ppah2Gv Elej1dTTU0OoEOd0DVyeVXKizwgjp08j5Y6zH3u2CGlc5o4GF5lcqt0NaYmuDmjz6Lc9rr9IIpcHS0bADkrzF o6pZNy7dd38ZVPw8pi9tzTyIzUvL5Dk5wmkEpF1xcVCRCANL2Jg7 7wtI2acle10nwjywvJ/ZxEHVEsx5GAvVqR2wXM5T2w63EjkCYGZSe7Nf806wZwpDGdVijWSI7aAEDJKeZSRN/ByR1KktxhdOIxhTpnhEkOG6QMBRs PJUmZQ8 PCgthYxEGIqqqXfSH5qex2lhwquqJEmVYGiRA7KmNiDhwCq2nduFaQFBGDUlMw9MKO laOArMtDk2 MIIwrO4HkuJgGjZTZAA3lQalwwVDNIxKi4O8BC8e7T03u92l0/C85C9cuD8NK8s7ZSNdcGgcgbpni7opy8wz6RKkT5zwSpEIAEqRCAHonZlYXdCtpb24fG5ozssOz4gt3Y26o2OzkYSfM/wBSkzStdiMEnootdIe5YwfhHJTdTUaWhoO/ku5R3kwb0YAFy6q 9ZlbLrDmni4ypRP4I4SbMbtym5HaGeqZZWKI1U4vfpHC52jbulP4xUG5VQiiIB3KhLyYNkWcur6xsDD4Qd8LZWK2CCMABZfsrDqldM4buK9DoWgNGAkefc4/ojo8GCfbH2sw3CYmpW4JKsY49slRLjM2Jh4XKo2UjqSs8ImauhbCHKj1GRxOV1eq/vJiB8IKgxVLWjOV6GinoyrmrXrJwDW7lSYpWhgVFJcQ UsYcqRHK7RnK3ax4O cW1FFm UF2xT8D/EFStmOdypEVRgqZejp0L6Nlb5/CBlTSSTlZehrA3GSrNte3A8S5VkX5GXJo2RTX6kxqcAs7kZIWyuJ75h9QsjWRd1MT0T1b jxN1LUuiHIzS7U3kK1tlRkAHkKA8am7JKZxhk9Fv7Qt4uLNBVxmSIkZx6Km 5VTNJmGI6fxjsFe0dUzu2kNDnevCiXWSeVpy92PIbBVWp9ESRC9zpaXerqA9/4ke6X3 OPw0tM1nq7cqtjx3wY92ATz5Ka1gpW95KA5x Bv9a08Y/ZkOv7x7O8rZC1n4vCdpLh30gh1FsTdg0clV73vnwZXanZ2HQKfSUbKce8VLtJ6BROtNEp9l3rHd93BGMnqoUtLMXgEAHr6KdbJmSAmJuT54TtbTukj7th8TzufNKysUeooY8PJaQqGkbI4tZ4j1d0Um4VcdBTmKnA1Y3wpLYW26jEbHDUeT5qrqYg NxO7jysK18s /RVxxdGOuE0s07nyuJyVwweHJVnWUwJ3CgVDO7bhdZJJYim/RElfvhctmOwC5eC5y4AwVqjZJYToJJBI1zXEY6haX918kVK2GZmpzRjV5rLQbNzlMz8lxKzsohY/wBkTXOUH0x28XR1dNl3wjoqiZ5OR0XLnF8hyiQ74PKZhBQWIY7b1jZSIQrEipEIQBvfZ24NieepcvSaR/C8r7By6XSN/wAJel0cmQFy Sv Q63Fl hfRP2ClxuGFVxP2UyJ yyQw ydlBKaY7KczsgphFqnYCiQ7uT9WfEmYS3XjKCv2TAMs2VfWDlXcMcbYCS4Fx6KmrsAlWQNkWnfpcMq5g6KjyBjzV3THwNyhhEfJwNlxI4AIldgbKLK8oLpDU789VXVL d1JmJ3VbVSANO6gvuFRdZ9LHLy2/OdPcn4GcBegXiUkHyXm1wn72rkcNtyMpzjR zmcqWsidULoNJGVynBMRCEIAEIQgDpvK3PZ VvuOrO4CxtIwPLgecbK9tsro4e7adiluTHyjhlZLC8jeairaG8Aq2h JzjzlVdtjLSHdSrF7tLQByUnniLe3o8Tkpid2p2Ehl0t9UxJIAM9VRo03DmeUNad9gs1XVBnmxnbKsLlU4aWtPKrIYXSSDA3JTEIqK1lW9Nd2cjw1gb5LdUMZ0jKzHZul0MbqWsEgij5XnebLzsxHZ4kfGGskTTNiZyshfrhqLmNcpV4uWBoadysrWTFxOSmeJRi0X5XI14inukx3OVn5q9 7WlWtzOQRlULoyX7BegoikuzGFrSxFrY2vmmLicrRPZ3cZyEx2VoMx6iNytRLaw PGEryLYqQ3w5y89ZldRwu43HoriezEcBcUtpex2SCspXxw9FDkxiQTNJGMgFNG4S RWiNtDgAQuxZo8fCsVdD7QpfzrHL9STCWyxb8qjvMGMnCtqZro3aU3cou8iPyUNuFnZwY3qeSMiyTDtJTpb1ChVhMNRpKl08gewBOtdabciuEoaiZRzaHgZ2VnIBLH5qlAwdlZUkvhw5UOTn0VNbAY3kgJjvHOABcTgYCuK HLThRKWlbC01FV8I FvmtIy0yksH6SJlNF7xVH1a3zUKoqpbhUtjaN3HDWpqqqJKyUnOG9B5K0s1C GKWrOC8DTF81MniISJsFXHRSMooTktH0j/M SuRVBjAeXYWTgt0sdR30ryd8k av7c/vCZHkHBw0f1pO6vDaE2 jismlfMDJkDoF38cfKS4lmMpill1DCpWvH0bNL0VtY3DiVU1Z1haGviBBIWfqBjIT9b1C0ljIgYMZwo72 NSXOwFFLvpM9FvH2XiSmMxGoNce7bjzVhG7WQ0dFUXOTVPpHAW6LVrZEPKRCFYbEQhCABCEIA0/YiTFZJH6Ar0 id4QvIuyk/c3mEdH Fes0Z4C5/LWS06HEl1hcQOU2Nyr4TuFNjOyU0eJsbk8D6qGx6dD91JVnFxY9zMx8hUgfWQzbtDm mxCvycptzA4jICkqQRcy1ni6cqruFxmmOimZlx69Aruajie8FzBlElLGwDDAFKIwqKOCocGh7iT1cVoInaGtb5KMwBvC7JQCJErhhRZHJTJ5lMucguhmZ2xKpq1 cqzqXcqlrHbFCKzkZ69Sd3TSvzjAK82cdTifMrddrp 6oHN/H2WEXRoWROVc9kSqbHdfWmqhgbIQ3g7oiOPknXhsmxO6ZF/siIXTgWkgrlVLghCEAS7eQJxnjCurXGXz44GVRUozMMLU2uPDsrKYtd7L2mAYzdODLj6JkPBbgdE412AkmjNCPGXZUGqlDQd FKqJA1p81RV8xc7SEQjrBsjyEyy6iVd2ShMjwS1VlvpzNKB0yt7aqERRg4Cx5dvgsQVY5dk6iY2BgymbjcAxmAUlbOIWndZqtqy8nK5VNDnLWdOzkJRxCVlUS4vceVWPl1AnzUauqyTgHdSaSAvjBK7VNGI5spFVXNJBKhU0HeztYB1VvdI9IAA5Tljo8y63JmT8Y9E19mjs8baeNoxwrtlXHnCpZJBDEd8bKpNY/vSQ4/lXLnB2HpfxnGjNdm4jfHLjhSWQRkbALGUtzczAJVxTXhuBlyVlVJD93Aa7iXT6ZqTQBtlQHXePHxJg3aPPxhCg/4K/wCNZEZilY/duE5MMs2WRttzftnK0NNViRoBXQ5MU1p5iMJQeSRn75RanFwByqiMyQnJWzrYg8E4VZLbRI3YK1FnlHGaf5LgvFkGGXvGjzUiJ5aUy2jfC/GNlOp6cHMkmzG/nUzWMX8kybThr49b MdVTXtznu48I4CnGrLn6WjDOi5qYmzMyojLGVzTOQVGh CtLS3SEU8MZcBjcj1VFUUgjflSrfRNP8LqPBSxbud N6BMzzNK4XNTUta9ms6RjIyiGpA E5BWXuFyfVVbpOG8Nb5BP0lYW88Knx9dkOMol7VyucM5UelmOvBTbJxIOcJGjEiylBJdFq5vyWltINcX1LP3BmHHZaKmy9mPRR62gLm6sIpfY1bV1qM42HwZwoFUBFvwVe1TRBHhZy5S5f8A1J5IXrTbHophFTvceT1VO9xc4uPJTskpcwNz80ytkhqEcBCRCkuKkSpEAKBlCAd0IAdppTBPHKOWODl7Fa5xNBHI05DmgrxgL0DsLdBNTe6SO ki435CW5UPKOoY48/GWHoUB2CmtdgBVdK8EKxjOWrl4dRPUSGP3ToeowBzgJuqiqgzXA5mR CequlpDJutOsIJGSB81mJ6y6cdy0erSorqu4H75FJj0K0 NmkK1I3T4cjLMOHoVHqtIwNbSeoBWNiuM0Ic1xmZnomzWVIPhjmOeuEeJp/jmsJ8XhPKTVvhZNlZcw7wwv8ArKsaKouk50vijYOpLlLgzGcPEuJE0XJwghgDyM43wmzgNVDPSJUnYqnrDsVaVjxgrOXqtbTU75XHAaMq0I6zC2WGI7Z1YkqmU7XZDBl3zWcT1XO6pqHzO5ccpkLqxjiOdJ6yZDCHwEjlM41MyeWqVb3t0ljuqjvwyd7Oh2Whmt1iFpfGSBuz/gmE/HJ3cm/HH1LmVmCcf/AoLDKUIXcbNWSoJH6Yhuly09ve3u26SsxTgEHPRW1tl0dfqWdiFrUaFjvEnO9/MoUMoO2d049 xwk5oz husnyDuqvDnPypNQdTsJ jpdRGVeKUI6zOUizsFNgh7lrRUtii5ws/S4hYOmAmbhXkMLWndc2e2SKw3Tu7XDW8tadlna6tABAKbraznfdUtTM95wDynaOOkMx1k6hDqysa0cA5K2UVKI4cY6Kg7J0h8UjhyVqqg6IsAdEy3hSXsz1VF39UGDcBW1JTiCLOMbLm30uqQvcNyVYVbAyE48kvKfl0MceCbM/darA0tKrGvx1XVyOZtyoupEYYj03Gfxx6JbZ8LsVBHUqB3mOU2 oDRyp PRp8zxXbLN9WWjOoqKa85PiKrXTvk44ShnmVdVRObf VyXRp7fQNzwrllE6PccLujonRuGcq5jhDmYK4t/IeluRRGcuipLMswUkIAOCp88WkqtqAWbjorUW9nE5nHcR59IyTdRKumcRpAw0J6lrBq0uO6tGNZK3oui2mjm40ZGWExu4XcMm2kq/rbeC04CopqZ0TycLNovGf9K64A4JAyq643Gerc2JrBFAzZsbeAr6SLvI9wqeqpxG/K2qlvst6IMdOXEFylMhLRlPQaNgeVK0At2TTRSU2yHHJpKmRSZwSoskeHqVDEXMS88RCW i/tLg4t8laVcQEJKztrlMUgBWkc8SwY9Ep5eMjo1y2GMwF7nLZizoqaWIynOFedo4QKjKW00QmZqcMgBdCE/1FvT6MnK0seR5LhT7jA5uqbGGl5aFATKeoYT1CIQhSSKhCEACEoGQkQADndTrbWyW2vjqIicNODjqFBTzhqjDhtjYoa1YwTxnsVqrWVVNHNE7IcMq7gn2GSvJ xt6fRyGmld9ET4c/glek00wewOacj0XIur8JHUps8ol02Tgp4SahhV0TsgYTzXELJM3OKtjmO1DcLmmla4/SEbeYUrOobph9O0nZuPktlbhaMkidFTUMzAXuja4HdM1rKOMuMR1npgbKF7o/O0jh9a6FFgeJzj9at8v/Rbf yM5zi7w7egUyE6GZdyue7DOAmpnHGAqubZnJjzqgF2kJJpgG4yo8bC0EnkpmplLcklUKfRGrZ d15v2wuxqJvdIneBhy8jqVedqb57pG6OE5mfxvwPNefvcXOLnHLickp/j1Z2zn3z14hAMoCM7LuFoc5Ni4mXRu22SOdqOeq7n NNIIR292cE S6Dy5uOSP CbzkfJDSQdkEgVLhYA0Z6qM4eLnlSQSY2g9FJWQkf0VRjoVPDSB3rBt1ChyDOk9VZQNAYDnbCrNGUuyRTVLCAQn3zgN5VRUHunkxnZLHI6UgJZxW6ZyjiLKnzLIr6mjDGDzVfa6bDA4qwlkEbClLrPJ KF32cVVWI2kAqmqaonfO65rZy5x3Ve7L3YV6qklprFDcpc9xRFTFzxnlTqalyMkKXT0wM7Am/S6NX0i slOIKdg9MqfMwvGEUUfgHyUxrMvAS9suiiWnMEPdsBwoNzqA1hyVbykNjKx3aOrEbHAFZVx1j1LjEorjVNMx3CgurM/CoMr3Syk5JypUEPonfBRRtPmSSxHRfI/lKIj1Uhkac7tVbQjPkSl9kdrMcJ0NTjY05oVfIwcz1CjMUjBjCkloA2WN7M3WWojbrBB6rXRyBzOei8zyKZVyxnraJKXsZnGxVbK0FTqydjGHdUTasvmwOFrTGWaU/Iwj8ekC4NfA/U3IUu03U50vKlVdO2ojUOO26dwE/G1Jdnm/8AHcu0aeCZkzeQVHq6FsmSByquB8lMd84VxS1bJBgndaQsTF5wcemUNRTOjyMKjuMeM7LeT0zZm5WfultcQcBbLNKqX9Me1xY/lS458DGUzVUr4nnZcNG23K37aJaTJLnajnKnU0gLcKsayQ8A4UuF2gb7FZNeRCTiSROI5Qr gqO8jxlYuumwQ4chW1jrg4Ycd1lbVi03hJ4PX2m15dhN2wiKmP8AkqzrYxLHkcELL1lUaMSNz8lpR ywr25FdeJB7vFGCCdRJCpyu5ZDI8uJ5K4K6CWIbisQiVIhSSCEJUAPwt1sI8k04dfNP0I1SOaTjIRLEQ122wOykrvZGTsZzG5nnuml0x2lwKgsTrQNUpHVb6y174WNa/JasDZ3hlYAeq3NIwOj2SfIXY1QzYUlQ2RoLSrOJwcFiKaofSu6lvktLbq6OZoIckJRwehPS5ZHkJ1kWTumYpQVJY71Qi52IW SbfH 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 XOUVsS4rL4Zn6W5KlW4PfhxVNbqYTSDK2lut7REMKvIcKliIptnyZZL0JHwApUOAcJX0pZuliiJdlIapLo3dXxy6OqilD48gKjnldRy5zhauJng0ncrOdo6QmNxaN1PHn /izLlcdThqJ1vuLJmjJVg NkzF5nQXR9NMY3ncHhbO1XYSBupy6bUoHDacXjOLnaGuBIas LW4VGCNsrfB7JWc8qDUUbQ7UArOx PQQxS1lXT2phi46KmvNC nBLB Ra6KTuxg7KvurWSRuSNV01Z2diVVdlfR51USOOQ5SLVUaJeVzd4xHKS1QKeXRKCuznlEQcMR6BHMH0uSeixF nD6ktHAV3DW/wUtz0WXrCX1D1TjwxsrWuxhzSANueq5UgjVTNPUFMAb4TgxomEi6cMErlBIJUuNgU/wC76Yi8qcI04pnaZmn1TzpD7w5p F3RMwtIkYfMolce JPIKCM7G3NwUieqGEEO6OTKCyH6N2KhhXoNndmJoK85jJa9rh0K3tglD4WFK8hDFHsvJYdQURsstJJrj/IraNuuMfJRamnzwEjo6kWFBe43gB50n1VvFcWOb8axMkRaeFx3kkfD3flVfEt5NG5fWsP4X50e/MA ID61hXVU347vyqLPUTnmV35VZQIdhta2808LSZJB VZO8dpXSgx0oP8AlFUk2t58TifmmHswtowRjObZGqpXOLnvcTnklUsr9byVYXF5a3CrE7WsQlN9ghCFoUOoxl4CsRHsNKg0w lGytmNxGB EVZGVjKqZpBKYVjUxbFoCgPGl2FDRaD1HKUIKFBcnU5DaV DuN8JYZG4HryokTsOwT4Tyj4JC3O2VdMo4kx7RG7LeCklzjI3BXDZdTS13I6ruLJ9QobKeiTbJQHgeavPeAxu/ks3KO5eJGcKZ7yZGD5JS2Hl2Yzhr0k1FQXuKajZqcMpkZcVMgb1VcSRWXSJVOzGVJaPFlR43YCBKXP0tWHtkV yZDF3rle0NJpA2UC2xZxlX0ZDGKJdsYkzl5EbN1mL7cwwOaCrC83ERMIBWGr531Eh3W9cDP2yNUTumkJKeoItcgOFHEJJwru1U2MHCYb6LzaisRbUsIbGPkiRqkgAMwmy3JSsnrFGcwRaipbogG8dFxENCdechV0EQHNGrdODCebT5OSnO4b5LN2xRdVyZmaqjfTPLHA7KC4kHZejX6ziQOcG7rD1dI CUhzdsqePyI2Iatg632M0Va6mmDj8K31musUkTfEPyrANiydwp1Ox8W8biPRTfx1ciaeT8b6PRzURyDkFdQFpO2FiKWvqtYaWnHmtBbql2oaycrlS47qfs6S5HyrS J079FV3ciSI432U50gdHkKnrp8Zas1D/k1G9d0fBpmBu1G9lW57WkZPRLQVz6dwDshaGdrJH7kEobaYp2klgXY aPjkjkTqdknhNtl3B0hzloYZ2St5ysLPQvonEsyB5Kwtdye0hris/faFLK5VvJGoqIcjLVnbqZI2u5wr CrZJHknpuotbEypjdp3UKMW9BWygujzS4Pc U688qDjS5aS9W90bi4NwqQROJXRhJYaws8l2OQzu7stzuQocgHeEnlPPIidkchJjvmh7R81pBfwsuuyNrLGlu6bYQHgp qZpwVGWhsuzuQeMhcgZKCdRyptNA2RufJAN4jjuwI FKe5piDQOQo4cCSM8bJDNpA24KsZtNnLW4lHkmJfvjj6p4u1A45XIYZsADccqC66FI10wd1bsmWfEE9T5BcwjlMuGH4CglCHnbZbHszJiJvksfI3S4grRdmJxgxk7grG9bE3peSPQ6N2WBOvjDuVFtzvAM SnkbLlM6UUV00I8lClgCuJW5UV8aEyXEqnQYUeSFXDox5Jh8QWiZm4lI6DfhMTw4bwrp0GVAuGmGIuPktItt9GcliMdc3fT6PLlQU7UPMk73eZTS6KWI57fYqEI6qSDuNxYchWVHIXY1cnzVWBjJ8lMo3OLgMqyKTWosJY/CXAbDr5qmn  O avn5lZhuzG/nVHUbzuwpkZ0jKEFCobhldHxDOd1wlUgdNcWkFTqZzXA46qvTrRJGA8A481V9lZLR d Glp pJSPydOU1K/vBnqkgOmUfNRnRXx/UvaaPVgFT2whowEzQtyAQp8mGgHCUl7EpMiSDQMKVb6UyPyQo7GmWbbhaW3U4awZWbJgiTSU/dsTFxqe5YfEpNTO2KPnCyF8uBkJawq0IGjelbdq90spAKiQx6tym2sL5clWEEeBwmksRaTUUNMh8avbc0NaNlWaPEMBWtDG88jAWE5JGLk2S3HfZdRRk5TzIQBnCXVp4CUd3fRZV/wBFZGOqXSAU2XyH4WlAhqH9FCjKfsnYxHHSNYFGNUMp/wBwmcN02bXL6LdUQ 2Vdj j0CqpxI05HKyF s4eC4N3W2BDwodbAHsOy8xx73XI7nIqUonk0tO6CQtcFaW na7BerK92/xFzRuqeCoML9LuQvQRudkNRyoRjGX7Ggip2YwAF0Ie7OpJbC cBWFXG2KEly585PyxnWrUfHUN084dtlVV7Y7Q4syorLm0VndAhWs4bPT55yFsouuSbOfdLdwwrp5Y5s6zkFaW0XFskY7w7rP3imfDK5zRlVMdxlpnHAXRdKuh0Rx5OMtZ6BcXxyxnTuVQ6NL8tVZFfXygNI3 asaSYScndRVS6 mW5lsbMJhuZo4tT92kJy09qKVwLJvCT5qLWURqYwxo2Vdcez8cEAl1Fh8lt4Q9GMKfKOl7daylqGEte3Co/c 9Y6SM5A8ln5tcb9AeSFu7JRsbZmud8Tx1Wqr8UV NQMXWxSRguLcApmlmDBpPVbO92gPoctcNhlYRw0uI8itomkMaO55Nb/RNISK2mvocjIDxnhTKKXQ4tPGVACdjOAXE8IRWS1C1Phnfp4ym3OLuUsrtby5cI0lI61bgjZTKRwjeyR3wk4KghTAwOhGnqpREjqRrRO4t4ymJW4cDnrhdZIc0uTT3aiUERQk2O8OnhP26pNLVMkBOM7qLylVWtWGieM9Xs8zZYGOac5CuhxusN2KrdcYied2nC3DB4VyLY MmjrUy8o6cvTTmhPkLjSVjpqR3MTL2KYWFcOjyrJlWiA PbOFl 1NRoi0NO/C19S3RGSFgu0RdLJn1TdC2Qre8iZsoSuBB3CRdA54JW8hKNnbhdBmX7beSlIjTl40uIT1I4h B1XNSMOBxyE3GSHDCAfaNC2X6HQwdNyqapZhxfxvgeqkxzEtETefwiuK5oYAOvTKszGHUiA5pHySKU7S6m0j4m/nUVVZsnoiEIUEijlXdLSyVNL9E3UAN1SK9st0bSRaCM6tlKM7dzor5aV0T/ED8lHxpkWrmj9/cAxgBPVUVwt0sFRpAyShopCzemW9tlHdg ilPkMg8KrLfTVbGhvdk54VtS0kzX/StIylJxxi8o/sSLdT4dnCutYjjUeljEbN0zVT74BWWdll0iPc6rLCM7rMzAvkWh92fUng4TkdlGrJ3 paeSiVTemfhpnHGGqdFSvIxhXzKBkQ4C5eGNG2FnLk50ifBv2QqejAILgrOGNjBuq6WrZGNjuozrpp6pdxna yU1H0XzntxgJsYPKz7ru4/CuDdJfxsLRU4Q22aqPQNtk 2SMcuCw0l2lB  FNG5yu4eT9a1VcgxnoQqIBy8flTgnhI ILzn3 bI3KuIaxxiaSeizsg0WjFmzo7/GcZepzbkybbVn615eXSDdpKsbbXywyDWdlzrPx0V3EblzG0b elZNGVk7nbQypDh05WgtV5Y0xyOIIa4EjnIXscVut08TJPcqVwc0EHumn pa8TjylqTzBZR SW6eKWzRDCNxnzVb2juzYYHDVutF7T6f7kX58lNGI4Z4myBrBgZGxwPqCy/YfsxN237RaKsPbbKXx1T27Z/FYD5n8wB9Fanht3Py hx8jrwRgYq9wru9c7k a39oq2zwDxAjC90p y3Zq3UgbHZbbHDE3dz6dhIA6kkZXnFpoT2 7S1VZboI6Hs9SO7mOSKJre9I5IwNydjnoMJ/lcfzj vsxlExl1p43NcXloHmVjLkKZwPdyxkjycCvrW12C12pjRSUkYeB98cNTz/nFTqumgq4XQ1cEU8Thh0crA5pHyKtx6JVrtm0X4rD4oa1wIwCtDYY5J5GjoOV7F7Q/ZXQPp5Lr2cpm080fimpWDwSN6lo6OHPqtX7PqG3VHZK3ukoKR00cfdSPMDcuLdsnbqN/rW015PxM/HXrR5bSUoa1oAysx24fJEWNHwHovde3lrp4qOnqaenjj0P0u0MDdiPReQdorHWX28UFtoIy6aplDAcbMHVx9AMn6lhCDjZjGpY6v1R5/RQuqauNpHxFehyujoqONmoYA4XtXZzsN2fsFFHBT26nmla0a6iaIPe89Tk8fILF 0Cjk7VX6Dsh2bpaaARYmuVY2Jo7ofgtyB bqcDgFNvsTlBs8fvV Lg6KB QdjuswTk5X1l2W9nXZzs5CzuaCOqqhu6qqmh7yfMZ2H1LVujjfGY3MaWYxpIGPyISLKOHxClX07289lVm7QUcs1qpYbfdGjMb4m6Y5D5OaNt/ML5orKWeiq5qWqjdFPC8skY7lrgcEKSwwlyu2Rl3HGFwUACRKkQAqk0zyBjKjBONy1wyCCpRD7QsjtsHkFNhdSEF2QuEAgTzWB23ouRgtcPRd0z8SsBGRlDAt yUpjuBZ5r1OnyY258l5XaG6L2B5lesUbfoB8lz Sv2OhxZfqLoR3alRR5TrYN0n4jukERIdBgZCn90AuXgDhSkDZT1sREDz6LB3mDxgr0a47Qv Sw93jHeEnjCaoeSEuSv1MbUR7vOOqjBo2 e4VjOAWSkeagxjU/Dl0jmxfQStw1rk8AHsa5vJPCak8Q8wNl1SHVqj68tUL2D9HVW36JjvqUUbFT6rBpRg8OVepZMPRLpXtidrfuuayUzP1/g9E0GEsLxwDwuCdseuUaHit06L9vqXCEiqWBCEqABORO0vDvIrhrS4gBTYqUkAYJOVKKyaSNDZKkSDZunT1UO61wM7gTuOq0VrpBBag8xb4WQqmd5Vv231cIjIX8VulrbKqqm7t0QxjbdXb/uo4Z0NLfRMWemLaZhLcYWuo2eEeoWM5djMKU0ZM1VQzwStIXFDPHU1RicCHeq2VTbY5W5LQT8lXTW6GJwlDQ17euEvP1pWylL0OQU7ImcBJLLHGFEqK7bYqqqa0ZOXZSOykzHYxJdXWjffZUtXXk5AKj1dZnO yqZpXSO8JTVVC9sp3Jj9RWcnOVE72SQ7cLpkJJ3CkMixthNYkW/VDTGHGSUPJ8yrKnoXykeE4 Skm0gYyquaQLX3hSQ0r53jG4VvT2oNGXDKsqOlZFspMjmtG2FSU2/RbsrPue08ABOCDSMZ4UgzAJgzMyfGs3rLIhNGk4cpDA1w2SVbQDkKIJSw8qyFE9J7JZYDlpOF9B ze5/dTsbb5nH6SNpgfnnLCW/nAB tfPMEzZMAr1/2KVgFJcreT8MjZ2D5jB/8oV6UlI2p6kWntPs77lBQvgi1zGTuWgcnVwPyhX3ZLs/T9m7NFQwBpf8c0g/DeeT/UrktDiCQDg5Hoq3tBdo7NbJal HP GNmcanngLXxjW3YzfxUW5M889svaecmm7IWd/8LuD2tqpB/c2OIAb8zyfQeu3ovZ 0U9is1JbKNgZFTRhgx1PUn1JyV4JTMl/dxb7pXyGR765j5XnqScf8l9GE7Ka7I2LUFdin2UHaajv1c1sNlqqakix9JI9zhIT5DDTgKq7MWPtZarox1fdaartzwRLE6R7njY4Lct5zjbPCgdpe2vaCxXmekktMDqXVmnn0vIkaeMkHGemPRPUPafthWwtmg7PwmJ3Dnam/mJWTlDz 9LdNm8IBaQdwdisr2HIp5blQtPhZOZGD57H/AIBNyXztLDTvlq7VBCxoyXZO351XdlKkxXthefv prvUnf8A4q0rF5IYjW3Bs1naem96sVWwfE1mtv1bqq7FWIUUBuFQz EztwzI3Yz9fP5FqS0OBBGQeQm55Y6eCSaZwjijaXPcTgNA5K1cF5eRn5Px8TPdv 1MPZWwSVjjmpk8FOz/AAvM gG/5uq49nNrdQdnIampGa64fwmpe74i524B Q2XhvtO7TzdpLlM9pIpWAsp4/JvmfU8r6NsUsc9loJInBzHU0ZBHlpCthmnrMr7U 3P7jbXC2kjZLcqvUIGvHhYBy8/LI29V5T2V9rfaZnaSkjus7KujqKhkcsRjALGuOMtx1GcrX 3LsndbvW2262ymkqooYnQzRR7uZvqDsdeufkFlfZl7NLrXdoqa63mkko7fSStma2ZuHzOactAHQZwTn5KxOn0Svl7230cdL7Q63uW476OOV3 UR 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 SXk zowj0So927qHcqbXEcbbKYw6Thc1By1W1NYUnDUeaXaeSkndE/OAqWWuJ2BJWr7Z24yATRjcHdY9tMW8hEIRRz51qL7OMvl3KfiiAG43Stbp4CehiklcAGkK7aM336EA3wArGgo9Ry4bKTR2w7OcMqeGtgG yxlP6RKrbOoo2RN4STStA2Cjy1OTjOyaE7cqvj9my/VDgLydguu7c7ou2SNAyuXVsbOoyq9kKQOoyW5KgPpG6jsp4uTHbZCXv4zvgI8mjR4VOl8x8KR9vnLSdKvLdTN1DyWip6Fj2gYChT7EYw6PNzHLA7cHZbf2W9o4bX2nh98lEUFQwwvc44AJ Ek9Bn/ilutla5pIaMrGXGglpnksBwt4SLJ LPrOeeKmgfPPIyOFjdTpHuw1o8yV4r2p7YNv16d7u53uUJLIQdtXm7615rT3OodEynmqJ3ws CJ8rixvyaTgKdHJq8TTuo5DdkfEvbPyWI1srGVMfOD0IO4Xp/Y/tbT3Glio7hK2G4MGkh5wJsdW/8l4zb68tIa4/lVpKyOqj3AOeVzqbZcaX/AELV2Ot9Hvxa1wwWg/MJmtrKaggMtVMyFg6uPPy8186VUt5pAGUV3ukMXAjhrZWNA9AHYVzamSva2SpllmlPL5Xl7j9Z3XSXKjJbE6XHau9G2v8Af3XeQQwBzKRhyAeXnzP/ACUGkldBURSt5jcHbdVEhbgBSWbLCU23p1IwSWHp9NUR1EDJoXBzHjIIKxntCuvfW6W30r8tI mLTz/g/wDNVAe9rHNa9zWu5AcQCotdg0zvULd8jVgv/j53p47XAB788jYr1T2N 0OmgoGdnr7OyDuTpo6h5w0s/EcehHQ XyXlfaNjoayRo4ccqscNFK4 adXaOcv1Z9mtcHtD2kFpGQQdiE3VVEFJA6eqmjhhYMukkcGtH1lfG1vv14tkfdW27V9JHzop6l8Y/ICE3X3W43ORpudwq6wg7GomdIR/4iUGx7H7TvahBcqeWydm53GnlGmprG7a29WM9D1PlsvJpC3vAw8dVGidmUk/C0bruI6naypRjLsJjq kPA2aoT4yBqd1VhGwzybjEY6qJXyiSXS0Ya3YKWTAioXZaMgD60r26Wj1VcNQfFpYx4OQ5dvZpga7HVctyYw31yF06QmMtPAUkDCEp3XTByfJQScgeLHVau2UnudrdPI3xHfJVNYKJ1dco2Yy0HLlrO1j2QUsVFCPG7bAWU5d4WUdWj3s9pjPJNVvGdTzhekRsBA2Wc7H273C3wxkeLTkrWRs4wlLH5MdpXjEZMaTuj5Kb3aTu1jhv5EQRZXbYlJa0ZwlMeOFOA5DGgYWI7ZxtEgOOq3b/CFjO1TDNMxuOqvHoyn2Zm xh1u1DhrVgZTl58l6Leoi22S54a1ebk5JTlL6ErV wJW8hcpQtjMnRARSjO7ZAozi6OV2DggqTGRLSEfhx8Jip3cHjhwypKL2MnckrlKkVS4reU9Tlok8SZHKUcqUQy1c4ObgbBNbAgNSMIMeM74SQHb5KxjhbWCIOucQc3O/C9Y7Q3qKy9nWxjAme3DQvKbDUiG5Ry9G7nKndo7tJfrvHC0/RMAAwsZrZFo iiq6zvHSGQ5c8kq9stIY6VjsYzus/XUhiujIAcgkLcMjEdMxjRuG4Kicl9GtdfZdWpvfMOPJXUMQbgYVdYWaabhWzAdyk5vs6Fa6OS0ZK4cMp49U0VCZdoprxAJYCMLISUGX6cLe1TcghZmsxDOfVS2JXR7IUFqj05cErqdkLthgBSRVANxqUCrm7w4BULWZqCaLCCoZjAIUa4ant2UWmYQQd1PY3PxZIU5hDjhSmGV3AKjmKdr984Wthhj64Cdko4izgIc/ooq3JmUL5QzBVTUCd8mGuK1FTRYkOBsmvcWg5LVaMsNPiz2Z2OKeLxZJUptfKABhXfuzCMYH5Fx7jH5D8itqfspclv6lpBE6A9cK8oajGAVgz25af4s/3/2Ure3Ybxbf0j7KXjx7ftC0a5xPTHaZmYKo7tbGvDjpyszH7Rizm1k/zn7C6k9pDZBg2f8ASvsLWNNi i8q2yqulufTSamg4ymaWoLXYT9Z2uiqgQbZpB/7/P8AZVK 4tLtTINPprz/AFLZQlnaKfFM0Qmz4mndWdtuJaQ1xwsW26ub/cv6X6k428kHIg/p/qWVnGc0VlRJnpjHMnxwVaUkenAXmtF2x92HioDJ/L4/sqzj9pDWD/qcn dfYWVfEnAf4ijVHJHpMTdk/gLzZvtRDf4m/S/sJwe1QD JP0v7Cv8ABZ/B756/6ejE FRa05pnYWCPtUaf4k/S/sJmX2mCSMt 45Gf8a wj4LP4Vd8M9lR2td/DQVTVH/Rxg7ldXm7/dOYSdx3WOmvV/UFGZVtDma4tQb01Yz ZPw2McZzZrZaRTnKGgk7LqZ4kkc5rdIJ4zldNlwB4eFYsdudpi0/hOO6epwSwNPLjhQ3O1HdPRVPduBDc4GBup0rKOrotKtzIYRDE7fHiVTKCTqxgHhd 95zqZkk a5lnDyDowB0yjSIxcTqGPfUQlnixgDbATYqMOLtOx6ZXctUHtx3eD56kaS09OOIw7yOMJrPRdPfqAAGMJtBc6C6GdIaOSVwCu4pAyRrtOcHOMqoG77JUkdBRuqp8BxC4oIX3rtB3xB7qM9VSs7ShsHdGjJ9e  yrK09t4LbGWss tx5d7zj wsHCRqpLpM9WpINOkY2AVtGwALytvtWDQALGdv8c wnR7XQP4iP ufs1j8Mxj5oHqOEuAvL/wB98f3hP u/s1z  8P7xH/Xf2aPhn/A aH9PUCAN0ucheXfvuj 8R/139mj990f3iP ufs0fDP E/NA9LkaqKvoTNVB2NmrIH2uD 8f6Z9hMTe1TvAdNm0k9fe8/wBhHwz/AIR80P6OdvJmQUL4WHxOXma0F37SC6Oc6akILuPps4/orPlM1xcV2Kzab6ESpEq0KEijPjLehC6qG/RhuN2lR43lhJHKcM5LcEZ9cqxVrsaII5XKdfJqHw4 tNlVLCJUiUFAD8btLRnqnA7Tgg7KMXAgDCXX4cY/OraVcSwhe5mZG8Y6K07KwiorZJXnZvmqBlUWM0hvPqpFHdH0jHNjZu7rqx/Us5ptYgiselrdDFJe4mw7uad1sAzRTBx5xuvN464MrBUGEkg5I18/mWhd211Rd39z Ns9/wDZWUq5YkjeEkt09FsDj7uFbZ2 a8vofaEKSLu/uXr9fecf2VL/AHzxt/8ARv0v7CxdM2xiN0Ej0TlxTbgsB  eP7zfpf2Eh9pwP8TfpX2FHwzLfND m4nCzl4p9Z1BUrvaSHfxR lfYUSq7didpH3M0/zjP9lT8M/4ZTsi/Q5VMeweHKiRmQHLvzqG/tPr5o/97 pR5L9qzimx/n/qVo1SF3J/RdG4th IhPsuzC3IKxdRUOndk7emU2JHN/CP5Vp8JHkzXVN LDhoypdvvZmGDqWKbPj4hn61Kp7n3By2HP8An/qR8KBSkmb3vhIM5wl1Z9QscztER/2XP8p 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
[h=3]Katy Perry - Roar (Official) - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CevxZvSJLk8


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Santana - Smooth ft. Rob Thomas - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAUDBA4ODRAKDQ4NEA8QDw4QEA8NDg4QEA8RDRAQDRESDg4NDhANEBAQDg0ODxUNDxISHx8fDxAXGxYeGBweHx4BBQUFCAcIDwkJDxQVEhQeFxwcHhsdFBwcFhkeFxoXFxgYFhgdGBoUFxQUFxcUFxUfFxcUFBUUFBUXFRQUFBQUFP/AABEIAFoAeAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAABwUGCAQBAwL/xAA1EAACAQMCBQMCBQMDBQAAAAABAgMEERIAIQUGBxMxIkFRFDIII2FxgUKRoVJiwSUzgqPR/8QAGwEAAgMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMCBAUBBgf/xAAtEQACAgEEAAUCBQUAAAAAAAABAgADEQQSITEFEyJhcUGhFTJRwfAUI4GRsf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8Axlo0yeReQYakEs8m3 lk9wSPKN8HURU8qIsjRgubMwFiLmxsPC baS96L3G6elr3KJ2JTteaaPE maoaZ7y9udUsSUuHKZOo9P8AS1xuNUjnThAp6mSnGVkx 4gndVbcgAe/xqaWq/USThyn1EhteaavKnTGKeNZGklF1VtsANxf3Gq91P5RSjMQQyHMSX7mP9BA2xA2399QXUIzbR3LDad1XcepTNeaZPSrkSCshkmmeVSj4 hkAtiGuc1bfc6kefOnFNBSvUwvOzLb72jK7sB/TGp9/Y6i2qQNsPc6umcruHUU2vNMDp7yXDVRq7tKCZGT0lQNgD7o3zq68I6P0jiqYvU2gpjMhDRgFgJTZrxG4OC7C39W mmwZxKJvQNt sRevNd1PwqRz6EdtgSQpIF9rk2sBcEXPwdSdFyxKwOSWPszSxoo L3BGx/3DXS6j6yyEY9CV/XmrrwnlqH0rMJ2clsuwQy  OJETqRaxJLasLdOqcwmYGcHawLxkEXIvtGLbg7fqNJOqQHBjG07Bdxip0alOO8OEZ2DWJcAsbg4MV29Cj4va vdPDZHESw2nBjJ6BzBBNf/AFRe/sch8a7OaaX6djUiZVDNcenJwD58 kG wbf9tUrkvjvYSZQHJkCgY22xy3N2G3q8jxr7cz8XecJkhjsLIGGIb9AWsDf2tfVR6RYfVJ6d3otNiHuXKCmkP0tW7TESS juvlkMDdgA3bFz6bKo8e qN1pjtxCX9REf/WmuvgXG5USFTYiNmKI7Y2uGOxPsSTt7a6OQ6JOL8RZK2VkaRDg0S7ZJiFW2D2UJfc/Au299dRfKBJ6EgBZfqM8ZM6eXurAgjSH6bIKqqT3rZYi3jtm1/Pvo63cxQVcdHLAwvjNnHcZxklLK4/cNY 4F9OzmforDR0AEAo2nV0EklZCXV1Ny24zMe5BuB4B3Gs 9VOXo4ZYzAQ0ckYJkjjZImkBIcRZPIrKNiCpGzL6RpND02PuXvmaep099SYbkcST6WVoWOQDIIXF7eT6R/bx51aOcuIB HyqMvtvvb2YH2HzpY8pUla6t9KjsMgDZEbewI3cHewGw1Mcb4dxWOBxNE6RFTn XEoKg5G5UBvJ86lZSDZnI kXXfivGDLB0hrMYF9h32BO5sMVYmwBOwBP8aZHJHHYnSsiUOx nCyMg 5GWRbIPNwxf299LHpzUCPh7z2UtHK7KGysWwUAHEgkENiRf50wOkvEEkSqUwqpEYZnG2SurWXIksMSpbdj9xOpn8xnn70UsTzPtPyCY6MTw/URoq3SGWNjne7fJe5yJGSjydtLTmrh0kASonCKX8Rs7dxfO7IVsPj dPOk5/p4aaONmF7CwRhJ5AtkVB9Xtdj86sNV01peKQB3vEDZi/pX TfY/yDrF850uIccZn0KinT26IOrcgff3mZeQeYnNRjEhkLeYwd2H6Elf NPWmbK//SqlQbAjOlA9O43esG176m TPwlQLUCrirlliUG0bQLIrH9ZMwhA/Rf51z8Tgiikal kpFdGZT RKTt/s l2vYe5862FRDzjueK8Rdwfb2zKrX8JhbY8KYebCWWmKX bCd1/dj869121Feo9KxQAW8ihqmsf/GFQf8aNPAx1MZi7HOT95mCKc4shYG4FhuP8gAna4te36au/AepVUsDwTdqaMgKonjWQL8 lgQx8WBv41VOVOAyzRSz2bsQKWc22uBfFSbWNrXx33HzqNevB2AsPa58f4/ySdFi5OJ6fTlRy066rirE2vYfA8f218qWX1CVCUdTcMpKkEeCCtip97jXDVIfI3H6a/MAYb/8AOuheIw2 rBEcvK/XavQpFNMAv2tM8SyHGxtdcd22tlY6 vXriy1qU/0yTysrSM7fTzr94W1s4wD9vtpPTzkr8EfP6b/trVX4f LQyUESSfRLJGCjCpDqxUsSjAPIFZSlgHX/AEkedUrK0p/uKsebXu9DNxKB HniaUUcq1VPU5M4KEUszG2IB3VDbx76ZnUugqKvh0hpuH8QYSIcb0soJB3uFZRIQRuCAfa2rxNTwFTY8MJ9rKDc/sJf dX2Hm6doFMElMlUkdjDOSIZgtgHiKsWtcgMq3O4F9hkhWS2zec5g26pMDqY0ipKeSOLhEEUkE8rwmaOTvBwSVWQ2mNrhlGyW8Ha19SM3Ek4ZNU0bp6iiKhAO5IyXPE444nYAje4vp1dXeF/V8T4fxaN6aSamiCzQxlYZZZAkr nvsHMQcoAlnYBzb30uesXLkFVI/EXR02jSTLOKNWWyoL1CQuDItrIQdwxy8XtqVHAOZTt0/mHLrgSM6c83VUsuDGDCNQXDwSqWsQioshnYBnYgZANYBmxNra090u5DdStTUxU2Uql5SB6smN0jVdwFRLZOzuzHa AA1nH8NdNHFxCATNdZ6hwgcC5WKB5UIKs4b8x19WR3T 7s6h1/EoayOKkkLRNMB6pGNyRcoVAULZfA9XgEkNfWfdaN 6wcdTT0 lCIUp4JGTNAx2tYW22/bSu61Uoqkalo54o IrG0kIfA91UPqjZSwaxuAHH2kg LjXRzDxBo4zFO0q9wKoNP3GdXf0 ntXcWJvn4HknXHya4ctAzu0guA0bMCgFwty bBmG5cMfOn/iIJCgYlT8OG0sxyJivjvO/EV2eYq24dTTxKUZSVZTlK 4ZT5A8e2jXJ KblqoouJv3Gdkn/OR3BuxbaQEkC7K977tsVN99Gr9e9lB4lKyjTqcbZX hVE01atN2lnjdJO5E5ABCqTe5BxIYL6gL 3vqydbek5okWtjjMcTyLH2mk7uLMjuMXxU2PbIxbLc/drn6D8CRKk1VV9Usa3VUp45LzZXBBkQgqq2U2BuT 2r317lo2oPyIa5HEsRDVH1BS3qBH5shTLfba lWWkWjb1LFVQK8zPM9O6EZq6mwIGNtmAYf3BB/nX7oayzAlA3 05b3/VGVv7Ea1D0U5zp62FKOqEQqUGPbdAxqECh1YAjHII2633C5AebXviHLfDbM4oaVsVYm0UP9IubMcEDH2udvcgb6rW IeW211m1p/CBaoat8j68dfeRXIPRDhcccNZMxarxRmiBaSBJSLkRoxLHHxlI7DbKwGmFx/h9KEbiDDKGBTHIzq35OOMjtYM0ciY4kuASCpGdttLteVEeD6lXeBBH3GVBGxKHJipKkwl1IXGVVuLH1E7iE4bxAShFqahoRUs4hV45Hiwi2Z3WP77sQvqYf1GxGs/ oZ7MEZ/aaL GqtBbftAP6Zz/AMk7yv1H4dNMxiYtGgd5JBN9NiqXUBUxV2R2KIQzKLsMibgatfD6FqiNZ7IgcDFBN3gmTXQSNCSue4ujMwBuAdVLkvl6jo4ppI6emmEzNEZiVpzGUTvYdshpGikC3YrIF23W4OknxHqNFHWXoqaGnIMkPdWR4opYppg6GpSOIVDdtAoJ7hbY3v41oVItmSpInn7ia/SQD7/zqPV YqGON4Ja6mZIC8lSYoqiWJCrWCxyXKs8jSRgotyCxB8nVb4P1no5GFKsSVMJP5SToiOLLkQU9UKY3IDMYxt9xN9HIvBeH/T916qjapqFCzu8ijEYdxsleNO2kfaDFnLNdGkZ7 I6HpvFRJNVQN3S5CK0TK8GKn1NipKyFXxUZA7kH33Q3khjlT8yyhu2jDj4lq4bxOjlraaOnjhpe08jyouJ 6F5MJMSUS5pzf3DKoNtxrQPJfD1lxrpF8Fu0CdhYdoy4 AzqCFG5Cnc5M2ld0yoFXiVRVOseDVdSjmQXZ5qhgI0jPpBwhVTvewaTzldZ2o6bTVlT9XDxWVaaOQotNFGUVezjGUJLDK8kTFjbf0kWsDrtVQD5HMLbA64Y7ffnHx/mM3i9EkilSlrg2KgZj4KbH1DyDrOPPVDSwyfSsnE5nY3cS18UeJIv65Io2n8NcICQLgbWtp19beF1TcNaKil7MucH5vuqrIgOOI2bwRYD POkHz5x6NqCgeMGSUrHJM4LbXBiZpAzFgXl2XM3PybNY1QK8r3I6BA MnjPvKL1uoaAcOZRTzpMmJhYVfdRCXVWzQwxKclOOVidl320ar3M1fBPPDR1RkWKomSN2iK5qvgMMwy2WQxk7HbK2 jV3Qu3lZeVfFErW7ag6li6H1E9bxQ8Ohq1gRoZpIkaCOVXljxOLBirC69xslbbDxudNvmzovV18EdLVVwULjUzpDRrnGtnWKNbSBmlkOfwFwNwdr5I6Yc2vScSo62OREaKVcnk3ULITHJnuDYxO4O486dPOvVEU083EqOroas1ilK2lqx3ope0GkgZY2KkBCWixEgADJZNiQxKlXaCJWssO4kGdHN/wCGCZHnehrGlqomopqeJYu0e1VzdhDI3cJianMMrM4FsYw2xuAyqfkONWVa3icMiTy/RRt9KyvPVKTFKqPBUA9lZlMRE4b1K4uFxvl7hHX3ikFTU1kUkKSVMPZYJDGscSgkoYEjsqvFdsWbP7iWyO vp06/EFxLh9KKCH6Z0R5Hheoh7klO8uRdoWLAAlndvWr7u3sbafbQlgwwBkKNXdS26tiDJ/n7nubh9TVcMSCAmBjATLNJKhSNslMUWUai2KMB6ivj510cp9YFlp1h4gJpUDIHKrTmNSr5ApCggawUC6h/b4NtJCu4g8sjzSuXeR3d3Y3Z3clmZj8sxJJ/XXLDACLlgP02/wDulLpKgOBHW IX2H1sTNq9HqKhrWYwTCWPGoV0DsksKSBhG8kFQrSsNwgKSso/qYnS64502k4fNJVTRyqrrNG/bjEsUiVCOr2IfOM2IU7XsWsd9kbyRxx6GpjrYJLSRMrDewNjcq2LAlHF1YfBOtx8t9TeH1lJDUTcSpIu5GTJSzT0qNG52ZPWVkCowOO24IN7ap6pLahuq/1 sdprEsOLZmvkziHDkr40kM7U7LKrxhisi92B0vG7tgcO4RhI5N8t9het8arkWpkoIqpjEZAqzKSqOj2MbPGpVVdQwZ0kZcCrC9xqS60cLpY6gyUdXTuN2Bjnjff4ulxY3tbf3vtqmd6GankUiGOWCNRH6iDMoezAs8pzlxYMoGIxjKqhLCztMRdWHKkGGq3UOVVsibp4vT1FJcVlH9XSSSNKslAGaSJpr3MkRJMhX0BZksRa4sDYTXLHWDgsS9lKntYkZ96CaHEmy/mB4lRfbzb5 dZu6W9RWojNJHxFMXkYrFJOhiVQSPRE7lVLkliyhb3Hxq8cR/EbCBlUQ8NqG8KUkUN/P/exH6m2kAbXOAc/Ek3rQBjx7H9o8eJdWeDSxMjV9KUZSGPcC2DD5P2/Kn9iNJfmyTgqw1LrxKjkJTJQk4JZ0LSIuCs6qC7OSsa2u2QAtbVJ4j1w4KWDzcFpr coPpJWG9/MkSMCGJO3zqpcY6ocMmLxUfDKOnvDKEmqEgDLIylVxCJilicrlx77E7GbVtb2pkEsWj8plw5W5b4W1V3alxNKgSWNbSWS5JvaJijoGxPrAN8r3FreazzSc91KxCAFCB4Yr67eQMwQbA P50aYmmsAxukNRqKXbco77 ZVdGjRrQmdDRo0aIQ0aNGiENGjRohPb680aNEIaNGjRCGjRo0Qho0aNEJ//9k=▶ 4:17

https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=6Whgn_iE5uc 

​


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Rob Thomas - Lonely No More (Video) - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 GmweP EUsSiEyT0BHPsex60xr8ykLLLFRWWW0liU6ygkpQshJPt6Vi9KcDcXTCLGxRRX0x OOjYJyDk1ONEv/wDEwstNqHmJc4rHQkdhXNUVPw7C 17Kwo8ONWbB1vRV9RTWMPx5IZtUVLXmuKC3AkDAI/1NXBt7phmUyUx4DanDjBLYxVDJ4lEesfv2RJD4NfNpL/z3XPOiuje5e00a4WxUluEy1KZby4lKcKUkHukgemPSobpeNBjafYQ42j4tD2HEcE/rBgjkcd8khOR7 9SN8RB7cwj9 y4J/Db6eTI6T27pFqK6DK07EuIi/DW9Pw9wVlbvAKw4CSkH6YWAMHtn0r65tjjQnXY34eyp1DZVnhyTxJ U4wSRn29/dJB9/iAabP37KL5A618/t3XO6in4gSkLn2tyUYUdSnfJ87gklxQP EYUVAlQKcev3q9r/tOhGmWL5J0rIhEkFD70YpbdQoZGMjI7DuBTvn4zhmTXr2XnyCTZGUO3Dp3XJGinwY/SK Izw46vk7c3K26Z1TYbMtLMJi5W8Jd FwPLSl9vBICcDKgT0oq a/M0OsqFzcpsqh3MnJbtEgcv3TS4A8nc 6qu7dN9Rtcjv2xVS6Rt1su2prZbb1PMKBIkoRJkjGWmyfmV16dB70xpytLipSC5wCxaiiKhXZbKiCVNMvdPZbSV/wDtWtqY7vN6bj7g3OJpGcZtpipjxo8kuJX5wbYbQV5T0OSknpUOp8X3BfkmTEGR1uZX0MEqxl0Ix2qW6WiFx4OhbjhCsJAHTNRm1w1Phx/gFpa45GevU4q1dNMfhi4ipzaWitAcSlI6BPp fSqrE5tmwtGqJsDhL7SO/f0Vsbc6SkBIlPs4dcx269KbPbLSrTFtbWtCgtRwg tUltle7E7FYy x0T1ClDOaaLaplm5qbQ2 0ppJBGFjr7VnlUXvetWw4RRxZrqVP7U23VDAEhSkdebakdFD/wCPWq51J4RWvNkytMSlea SotOHHzn94dgD9RimVtURqK 2gvICx2SVDrW3jvMfFjhhSieg96niBYNVQ107Znm7QQkm05tpftOrkW  291tCVgvo5HiQCSlfToP3jke57dqlF70AYrDsgJSr4ZsrXyAHmtLGOSSD074P1 6aZ/XmnEiZEuKWEocdC0tqT8vL5TlKv8ApNaGw6DF4cuU6Inz2nklKGDjMdRwlxPTpjog/VWTXsjpNoW8VzM HMTZL2afbglG210WjSGrv96 v7cl LClNxLZEU2f1jx5YcUO3IIByR65wetMD4gHnndY7ebk6bkvnTWrWDZLrCDylMAkAJHHPFKh1IPfIqDeM VfdrNC2mHp29wbfKjXIu/CPNIdXKStCOC0g 3z9frUc8MurNTbhba6h09q2Sh9q3Xa2ToS1pwlD5kpSQn2JSVVBJLMGva7V2nMFu/t7o1w2ggkgixCNt4m3a7k5kn8t/O5Dr9LJCfGVYoln3VK2VOee xxkAnKQtCiMp/tRWo8Wd RfN9NQlLhcaiSFMJPPIICicj8iP4V5Wo0ZJp2E8gvnqsaG1D2jmUwHiW8GG7 zmjf9qNx3LJFtTzimQ7Enh5XMJKsceI9AaSB1aVKIbTxQO3ufvT2fpNfGzat 9XNbZ7aSy9pLTTjjbs5P7Nwkk4WtH/bHEAH16n1pEKlYzKSbqJz7i1l 22lOpcUkj9WnmckDpkD tfgYz1rcaamcZibUqJFdbuTzDLinWQtaBzH7BP7OfXHfFalxtbTimnElK0EpUD6EU9Rrft6T1REtJ1C1BX8AMKLoOQfasEzV17nsNxX5hDTZyOAwf4inJ8KW3cXX 0U213RttaH23ktFztkdcVUW6nhR1Dox5ciOAhl1PnM8j0KCSB/KqGLE4HzOjqQLg2BRnUYJVw0zJaMnK4XIuoxtPeNNOz2I12uElCyevJzCfyp drZmi7ZZE3OJfktJYA5IU6cE479O32rmXA09cLbdUomks W4ApSU8h3/hV0ad3ZkWQR4lvZfddCuIOU/ID7Aduvr9Kq8WoWyvzwm91Z4Jib4WZZ2WKeprfiTbNQosrCA6l4kNPI/dV34nsQSKYTay6S78lqdJKioqSog tJHtJYpeuJDN5lrKJSHEvoVnOSCAc/Wnu21EJgspYQlHQZA7fWhgtaJgAiyd7zQvkfvJ0Vhbm bJ0Qp23sEyYPF9HEZVhJBIH5Vk2aDU3RU64IY8qTKWrCVdOOE8QPsSkn86lEZEJcdLcpKVNODisH1BrYIVarTFLENppplKAoIbRgdKIIoQJ/iXEaWt6WWbS11qM0TWm a9 nL8UjfiC0WzvvvBtToOQlRVBjy03Fwdwyt5Ibyf8AxuY h tTNeyz2hdWzdA6At62LFZY7l3deUPmfkKCvIST6hGc/f7VXej933NU7sXq4xIwZYami2xGC1 vWygrHmJcT2 fh0x1Cj1 WnrhQlsaOD9zbT8Y5BBkrIwo4Seh 2arKSiNc1zpDvbY36AWt6nVaJi2N1Hh6CGniH2ZDm5T/m45i7rlBsOAJB10/mm3QYnxtxdSR7mVGS3c5CHCe QsivalPieMU7861 DCfL/FnsY /X/Ova0Wkdnp2O6D8ljtezZ1UjBwcfzVW0UUV0LkX7ZedjvIfZWUONqC0KHcKByDWe5SETrnJlN8uMh5Tg5d/mOf618tZI45Ptj3UK8O4JzBmcAuong2002jbGBZ2wkSXmQvjjPzK 35Vi39s2oFtXK0ohfFrtzRKktLBUlOO2P6Vk8JF9d05p23zw4OAjgrcWO3TsP4Cpsd0ts9Irv91vgF9m3IulaEq5grJOBnOPaswkeDOXcbreY2f0jWnc3L6/Rc1GLnEn3JbSlFBKzkLTg5z6j3q0tF6Fttwlok Wng4fmI9ar3cTb3UYvVw1Va4WWpMlySUMDo3yUVYA9hmt5s9uGpiWi0z1lDgISAo4q/qY88G1gNxxHJCFM9rKnZzi3LkU O1FiatVsZjREhISB8w70wOg3n4zqGyrJz3NLNt3rGOIbQDgOAPWmI27vTVxZbeA4qzgig95LZLlHEoY6kc1vJXsxc1KZSkrIwK 2LOMpxLEhOUEFP5VFWpXFhJC8gjvWzhS1fKUnqRjJrvimLnrO5qQAEgL74GjtC2y Julu0laGJiUJQJCIqA50GB82M9q2O62rY2mdtdQ3150JRBhOEqPvxzWSBp6U USUP8icHPpVK/pDr67pLwpasfjPBtxcUtA9sk9P61dwtlET8osDu/HcqZ8rZquLaPLsvMk7hv4 S4Ma9vy9T60vd/WrkZ0554H6FRx/lXlaLvRRoxgjaGDghyWQyvMjtSboooop6jRXra1NrC090nIryikvQSDcK1rh4k9x5OimNDWyRGtMRCA26/CSUPvIAxxK8/KPfGCfesO1l6vcmcbbNvZTHdOcPO5yfzqr6 qBdLha325NvluMOtK5IUg9j71Xy4dCYTFE0C/RXEGM1AnE9Q4vsLap99LO6Ns9vWrUOqrKhEllIxJkpQQACCU5P2/hS5bxWfR0TU34loe/wHn1HzUfCPpUFkdx8p6GqaduEm7P/ABF6uMiQpAwlTrhWQM5wM9hk9qk hNtbzrBudc4yHGIsFsqS5j9pfoB/Wq1mGsoLyvl9tyun4xLieSOKEehuRbjpuTNbGa3d1Da2emJEYcXgP507GzN0DrCA6o5GAetc /CbHkw91ZukLujiqTGUvBHdSf70  3MMWiQppWQAemaDMaY2KctZpuI8itEwIuqKS7 o9QmFVOZDKEoX6elanUup50SMYtucbSsDHNXoftVc7gbs6d29tSJt3uTbTz UxmyoclEeuPYUtknxWMP3Fxn8TZeQVnrz tcsTJXtuwLnbT01PJ9uR5JybBrnc20R1zZmpLd8I0nlgoKSB9etc4/0g/jK1VuzclbTW 4N/glvcCpimj/AM9wdk/Yd6y79eNGSmxuaX0rNK5TyOK1oV0Rn3NJDLlSJ0l2ZLdU688srWtRyVKPc0XeH8NmJ29TfKNAefNBfijEaRpMFG0ZjqQADblfrxWKiiijFAiKKKKSSKKKKSSKKKKSS9QtSFcknBFSO3bka6tMM2 26nmxox7ttrAT/Ko3RTHxMk  0HzU0VRND/acR5EhSO1bja5sd Gp7TqedFuqUlAltr/WcT3GalSPEzv22eSN074k 4eH9qrKionUlO/e6Np9ApmYjWRjKyVwH x/VSXVm5mv9cz27nq7V9zukllvym3H3yeCPYAdBWhTPmpUVpluhR7nmc1goqRsUbBla0AeShdUTPOZzyT5leqUpaipaionuSa8ooqRQ6oooopJL//Z▶ 3:46

​


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Santana - Maria Maria ft. The Product G&B - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPLV7lGbmT4


----------



## senile1

*Santana - Maria Maria ft. The Product G&B - YouTube*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPLV7lGbmT4


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Michael Jackson - Thriller - YouTube[/h]https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA


----------



## AprilT

Just some oldies but goodies that I was listening to, well older than this summer and one from previous decade.


----------



## senile1

*James Brown* Live at the ...
[h=3]James Brown - Papa's Got A Brand New Bag - I Feel Good - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 WGompVCHrtJoynErhLkFBbWgHb4fL05xpNKqeo6sUZ4puhJUq9v2Ti3nlDydXq3KZKmlolKUhSeCLYbW1y9uqlTtneA1rcVyQ3ltHgiIjcFKbQb/ALOMlEVkdW0g/ujAHHn1V kZUkl49 6El8gcLBIHIwSU/M8aRTKi9LQmE1DlqYKyu4X6W/HFzS9puxUciUSrb10TUeJsXIzYUf0SLfu4tfCtde6Tc icbOQ401TnHVnhCSo287C B1H1hKy6MyR2lKgsx0d4hPTcs2SPzGIq99Stxl/GetqFa5bSkylRElVu7Tfz8Ixeagg7bNp/04yGX2FPMMuuttvut70tqVZR9bYIGmQAnaABibvKRmRMXQ4PM1jVNRtBLaT6 EY2TFKaWTdpBNuCUjGur Y6blemIkT1ElatrbaR4ln2GMnKOcaTmqLKXT2ltrjr2OJcFjz0xB9Jpmpozv5TcpX7Xcwcec2go7W4nuEG37Ax8KTH6iMg/wDoMEfeJ27QAD74tQJDFSr4pUR1L04OJQtsH5Co2F8ee4RVJaD0 7UYKJqhR2S0P0Kfa6Biz9TNpuO4bt 4MPfVCgsZUyNk2a0hKZMzLPxmy3BUnr ZGFMJ0VVPS4460yruUuuArA2gjrzgSw6jRvaAqpwc/A4jS/sa9nVNJ dviMwNrkFhOTKuQygEQ3edg/UOPMX6vJdq Sq83RUCWpqI93tugSlskn8LY9xHd39AVNOdxJrKyuWplgNjNJlrTqdljJ9JzFKZLaVMA3PluGF/mzLEpyfVKmUnYtK3bkeXOOiuvlIgUTsRwpkdtLbgdjtiw/Z/4wvdVdPGKR2Z5NXS1t/qpolQHmpKccXsOuLXs6Lty7sB E7fX6QEq6V/dhpFGHASzlrL6SLqRGj29rnCwrCSjS/M5STzWFdPa2HFJIbOW2kjhbLI ywGFJVFNDS3Mbe4b1VhwpTfmwx0sH6zE PyE5S4GgAef90yEzJLlHyqlbyyk0t1agVdSG7c4k9olToMr6N/NdQmI76ScxxWG1K5IT3zfA/HENK  6xkXJ7zLhQr4XaSn0IsR GJQ6YVlNP jglxu82qezQwsj7Hm/8A5iuddqVGoIFP2l9xHXQkRLosw2w3sYldQnEt58o6Y7hbU2sEWNrAq/4wZ5TzWqoCoNVFbTHwsnu0uFQSFjm38MKjOsxt3UKE53oUhLbRJvwnxXOAKo1csyZTMdQU25KK0qSq9 SMWCncNTziJ61olcAH1950by/pM3mPTFzWSfsfy7QKl8E04h1Kih9SUr7wJ6KCfDf98YGpNDp1JzfX5URlTbkqYpx8uMBlZX0N0jobg3974dfYS7QGQMidkbUek6hORFwKLVkVdqPJSlapKXoq2ihtBvuUVtNpt/mi Ib6ga0VzUTVjP2Y3XEwvrZx6cmOykAR fCBb2POA7ev utUPOIwurJV6atGm2fE5m9zbmhylURl mqbecdmBhSybhH633i2KNI6ghHa TDeBPxVVZUD5eFfT8DhTT54e0nQFHxs1i6iryv4r/ng706eab7VVEqm8CKuoIWh4iyVDi5B9OD GCrmo9RW 7 kU2dsiHH 8yafaJlNydKdNVsqN28ty46rfsOISf4YgXnJ9xVQUEuq2mhR9yQev6RPXErdZ8yQRo9kxbkxpKz9ZR2ApXCyZQFh68A4hlUUuPSK9IIUpCYLISry ZrFe6Qj0LEUz/F7ky1dWCtfZ9F/lEkl2dYjMjLeb0SQHArLtQI3c89wceYHdO6scp6dS55sgSqXJaJPnvZIGKsC31GubsleMD2hFjVpi3x6mSC7SOb2Kh2EKVFjVBpmQZTLhSohSlBKD5X9cEGpeo2WM3fRmImU7MNLqlWFKhpnNQZKSppyyQoFN7pseLHHMbUrNVRzWy04wp0UKntpjRt5Nln1HrhVUyRMDcluPMVGDTF1NXIDw3C4P43 7FYtOg9uhQBbHbct fhLbV6vpuG rnNPR/mSuqFUltVjKziVQ0U1DLHe96s97yCbjysLYjrMk/XWoC2qftWp19xLYccsFbiefbGolS5UsRnPiHH9o8Te4mwT0v7YuQ31/GsOdwIq927vEGyifL8MdD7 QcyhU7PB5z/2eThKYTDjLd3uqWB3ZXcN2O22GVE1EdpWjiciRYvfOJmJkfF94Q3cKCuRa ABIdjRJEVwd6VvcuEXPPS2NJATKbzYhDbg78LVtUsX8XkcYIo11AfO28N7X0Zg6eMKJsNh6vyGI7zr4XYuLUjZyeotc2wTZRyfkuXqXDYzTV51Fyx8M87Jlx0pW FoaKg2gHjxL2puegPnjV5URJqqKk46guiOQe tyb34P54sV4FNAS0thQ/pNkOXNrW5 /BTgBdprpQDViUS0wINbdj0yaZ0QpIQ6PCo8jqPXByxkLM1HytNzDNi7abLhuobUZCXFeEIPIB4HiGFlEjwY8OouS4ciSx8KpLa2XgjunVEbFKNjccHji/rh 6bvz632Y84wZlcfcTSWw5EhvPptsXbeEBXP9zm2BVDagBBHXWpAi6ektNzKe1JV3cIKQqTHQ7fv7Wuo/q8Hri7VoD/AMZCM2o/VsJ5W6PDK1KWpm5AUVDgEgHj1wN5mqV82xRT5jjcR1YJTtF0EgJVb7hi7qRBqFIzPHQqqOSW1NJLVyPCkDgW9iThiKagHO83UALxGHm3MuUTl0ZTYXUfiqZMLdMU5IKmEeIhShc8X4v7jA83Wqe9k7MbrUzuai 2zGjRnU8rUkoKje/thJyFSHFCQ sqJF743bqHU5UjPiSG0pAeSE9b8JH39MDBUUYWZq/ptz4SV8yrUyV2VoT9MmJlSGGQzJLdxtc7s7gcU4VeRkvJ7MOaFSBaN8albayfMoIP 3H2NqxV3z90UW7GmGX1M1Gdqi0/ltYjtBDXfJISBa3GF1QoblSlzgpvwsxlOqV0IHA/nguzGvvMoSHEJ/RiQkXt6jFnL7zdPNebWElMilN2UfI3TgKnTAAEfM5epMet1BETNGynDuGjHQ24WRtJGxN R73wKylNM1dhW5bjBCVLv1t5jGVJRKXNlOLQU920FqBBBKb2Bw8KVodLzNp8xX2Kgtlsxd6G1MAbrAnrfpx6Y27O5A3mKb1NOAOIqGcwU0RZodhuuupAERQIASfVWKstU360zctKUkrUy47f0CUFZt9wOCqnaWTnatlJmoS/q DmGEuXDfQ13p2IccaIIJHm2fPEwNKey939Jr cKbV11iNTIjiFsSGe6Dm9spIG3ceAb4Kt6IwRiHFq91tp48pHGAn/APFQBQGac3PeqsJM0SC7tskoJCbW9b4VuZUSXIsVb6dhuVbQeLnrb8Bialdyrl6JOiVGdWGQilUxqElLkYpuEJWkkrUq3O8cW6pGNvRuzrD1A0rqucqLLdqEWnxJ2xCGUlpaksnYCQfmCje3lbBDKxOPCDNTqhdJEQGj QWs85FrVLdWGnKhUGojKym 1QjvLB/1bcZegOUsuTdfavlnP1UVQYMWG l9Xehvc42sAo5B8t3HXjD47HtNjVCmQ4Rb3zm84tlX7pjKA/2qxa1c00eov0u0OiNRQhuuutSkMLXtS73jZuL W5ST OIKYAdT64mi08KHkGc906nU7UqdCpT/AH8WLMcbZdufGlK7A/eLHA7XH5U rNrmSFSHthBWs3PSwx0X1m7K0Wl5znZ3zA/PodInOIUiNSqYHGW3No3IKyRt5Btwb4i3OyRpwmqqM2s1hqyym7EZCtqPJRCrXV7XAxM VYrNGRhI3uLWaW0gquL25xsnIZRlCO8OC6raoeRF7j GHNUso6NomxEwcwZodhh0fEl6AwlzZ5hNlkX 3GdMiaMO5XTBRPzS3IaeJZKo8cpCB0v4uVW69BgViQRMBMg5lumqgo7E0htcpCH1zNhZBAV4bkH8yPwx9i19YaVtaOTKO9LzEZ6e8dZW3GYU2pVjtCrqBt649xswUHOeYrSiyls cG5DMpOmNQpqVioKkyG3EDuh4FAWvuPTGflbKcxU2suvlYiIgpb8ZTdfIPAFzYW640a3UsQrCU BvHyoAwxMvVqAxLkh9M57dGAsmRtB59hiIQ/hoNZlyShS35kN55mOmC2hlPClyHCRdJsBZI63PpiaeTlUGj6U0z60z2piLFhpU9GQ3G8CUjkbSncr eFWzHyLmAoTKoV3EQ0b3FOK3Ek t8NqDpnkuYoCDAjNpLabIcbCuo9cZWoEJMJtyQuYu6VS4GY39DIjVXqbceFRZ6XXvq1CfhUKfcUhNyLHcSrr7YnvpPl1VH0wrVBy5mipy5tRJQ2xJhMWecKbBKVFIHl64X2Tcks0ZiLHiQI4ZbAQgJbCrXPQefniW7Emi6U6N1LUDMzDhRTY3fPR40feptNwNwufm5GCresqnaP7XKDfaBWVuxVl2qT5NS1GqU2qMSXCo0ZxLKWx4r3UUDn2F/txMzL neSMraZs5Qy5lyHRsutMKZREjNbUhKvmJ9Sbkknk4hKz9InoZHfZakPVtaSCS4aTyPt8WMXMf0kWi7WX32cvoq8ic60Ql5yAW0tEjqObkjBLhGXIaFmrajcEZij7LWjDGV 2VqPl1 XGkMUTPLbbKWXwpZaS3JKVWHTiw 0HDp7Q2muTaj9KJ2fqzX5MyhRn0Lb PYsEOSGHAuM2pSgQNyjtPnYjHOTIHara0d1Jq1UyfDXmF2p1ldSlT6w4pTz6ilSRv44PjN7Ykyz278m6i5hyu9qs1JocWlz0y0t5dbcJQtN9qwo2VfkgjpbCNabqderPG0TUmpBChPJzOvsnLtJm0lcCVAYfhrTZTS2wRiAWt/YPyVmvMMvM WHJ9JkugqlU G4gIWfNaAUnn1GC8fSF9nBtkhut1paWwB4qMsk/njLh/SAaA1SuR6bDlVuRKfeQ0yBSdoWpZAHJULcnDepbK51Bt4werbVBpcgyAEjsPwHJLiGTX39irKtIZHPp8mNAvsQxEh0yYWYEkLNlfGNW2 XRHpjuPXcqwatTjIZjht5ag4rw8q4I6euFzKyMj41kqjmybH zUOR1/gML2R12OxkD2dPlZxGrvZVydTcl1iXaslxiE66gqmJIulBIv4fbFOOn2eMnlvQzM/8ARU CkylfLz/ZK88VYjOR4RU9LScYnEZGSZr9Faf EWUldunOD/K2R1uzXEyYCzvasDbph/UZCDQmAUAi/mMHFJSlJulISbeQ9sRpllBme0NUXlA07DboAhL2rAJ8 mHTR8ilhTbviQABcknBhR1KCU2URwOh zBRIeeDDVnVjg9FHEumErRVRBXJ sOimX6s iraiUdioMK2d1I70Foi4PoL3GCPUbW7RPUDs95iyTE1gy7Bdq0Is/EPuLs0Cb3t5njpfHFbO6lf9X8zcn/yD/n/AJhwEBSg6LKPyevviYVMJp85ALmouRgY/H5yWdU0R05NV2xu0plJQBtuVGc28  7AhUtGspxZJCNfMqygE/M0hZH8cRseUoyFXUTyPP3xSpSv0niPT1xBjPEgLqfsj4yRrOi2V5C2tuu VEqtbxlSQPxOKmNGMurqLbR1yyslK3A3vG7annqeemI6MqV36RuNtvr7Yym1rs34j/aeuPAHPMzqX9n3k2m y/kZ2D3v/dbp8yFEbv0qiQelrbucE2XOzpkSg5 pdWf7VuQnBCmMyFpTuIIQsK48XPTpiCyFr AV41fMfP3xlOOOWX41fIP72MDnn2m3dpjimPzPzn6e4Xak0IRFbamax5VLyWxv7qeLX9j/LHsPtKaGVvNLNCpeqtHqlWkuBEaLEeUSskXAFgQTx64/MaHHPi0eNXyeuHT2d3nUdt3IykurSoTjYhRH GvDNrgVdivMnW uAcbfkfnO upOYqOdEs2IZQ tBo8rasMnbyysY8xoMyyZC znmDe 4v oZXVZP8AgKx5jxCjgQ6sjKQSefSf/9k=▶ 2:46

​


----------



## tnthomas

I just loaded my Android up with some youtube songs (converted to MP3 and downloaded as a file), to have something fresh while doing yard work this afternoon.   Was in an R&B mood so here's today's favorite in my collection:


----------



## Buckeye

Ram Jam - Black Betty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqjoHKISCVU

Or Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDR2fXoHdQw

Or Etta James - At Last
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-cbOl96RFM

Or go way back:  Sam The Sham and the Pharaos - Wooly Bully
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE_MpQhgtQ8


Hatty told Matty, "Let's don't take no chance.
Let's not be L-seven, come and learn to dance."
Wooly bully, wooly bully
Wooly bully, wooly bully, wooly bully.


----------



## Buckeye

Ooops - forgot a classic
Robert Palmer - Simply Irresistible
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGw_cOgwa8

She's so fine, there's no tellin' where the money went


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Tennessee ernie Ford - 16 Tons - YouTube[/h]


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Jim Croce - You Don't Mess Around With Jim (Live) (2nafish) - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 uGO0khNsvP1JTqELg/dSVW5I4NvP8An5Y7tezdPrpfbfdZ3yLJO5wJ3keZvwMeiJaTA4FQpcmlI3qIuqVYmPWGkNtnxFeIfD3gfhuBzx64BWtRKbVqkhuSIpjpsHfCWG1FI7kdrn8 cNtOys5AeBlKbO4dm1XAP9seVrK7780I2r23 9bE0q3d3A80ld6c6q1rLOXqpGeo0xxTbSi6lew39vxAg/5zjnu59jveDIYW6lDalFwgpDl /JTYnnsTg2VosaPlCLPc/bOPm7jdz yt2H98JCpyFUcuJRGaShXykW7fnjylmXniltG68062keslHruoiX68ioeEzHDMd9LoUE2G2xum54J88O3SVVTObQo W6uqrvvDxmIcl0xvsrvIsykkknZt/hBtby5iTkOQwms7pKH1sI ZSWVgKt7X4Jx0qnqXKpi2/sK5Ud5pRLTgWUrQL8cj04wlJij4FMPH3Up pDIWYKHU3ZFbiwVFh37GJcOMGmnVIABTdKUpJAtfjdzzhmnmrKPliQufHZeq2lkWoPyHZFSjRUuynFTQ6h8qIt2H7yx YKN7 flhgpzJjvKSQQUmxBxILq6Zr1scfDXkUiwvgISBgwEK488YEi/bDJ2xU3NEuIHhKxrBj9gyoWxmIsx3p6M7V52/LBqO Cm QMHxmS68lKRdSjYD1w2tcalHliWlikSUXKfEIPnY28sexiTNqMhksRiebAi4K/zwOixGaOkRZSCha7 MpabhvCn0QyA9nzO7dIpjohVWUSunSFkpLjieyLg/Lf1xz1VjVpD xUVULsFHmnr0F6QM4akZNivSsqSHGqy2p6lzXo8jaoJPPISUlPuCbenOJO6EdI2aa1SKvLzBp4ql09S2FJcfpi4yitLZSdjahdaRtSSpI7rxZT0lZcd0w0WypRQllUyk0yPGcWSFEqS2kKsr/uB uHK1HgVfOFLbSI7SUvHw96138vTAZH1G9wWjxj6HP75rZtM6KhhRZX5xvtVDOt2nE2BnmVFhZeqEaE 6QGiwpKErJ8lED5fr/LCA1C6ZZLGW3Zb8UBYBKgm5AH1xbr1B6C0vK9TmSqi ygIb3KWQE2AF/PFevUP1jZYy5UXaRTIDU6Oi6XVLVyvysLYvLbULmUqkS8c1A1bRrO3DSXDc8CoI1BuZlWY8iK69HDidiwlVgoehwn5ElxxXzKUpXqcOVq5muh5nrKptLgP09L5uuOpQWEK9j6YbxynLqMxWzYEg/iWE/wB  CVuO7FZhPCqOe05FLrIebnqRlt2nyKhJTDfTsebOxSE3PFtw X6jnCe1TyS/kfMzsR2VTpyQAtuTBkpfZeSQCClQ9jyDyOxwpNN8l5jYo1VMMRzHXEW84yspUtbaRZS0pII4B7 hOErnGryKykLkBpIYAZQEAWsB7DCYmzkeKimIqQ480nSQcB5QcYpJucaCePbC8ACnxWPn9ir6YzAXv3SsBxGn5p6MbUBo2bvg5h4supWkfMjkX7YJZF0YNbFsNKK41KWBVnKrSloULlB7g2498KHSvOj2n2pFErrKloXTJDbqVA8/Kef6DCEgzV090KRfnv747n6M8aHHfbmpcU/cqZAJLR7c/ljzxqUMZ4NJUnYryK hPR3qvyzTNJKNmmuVRMKBPZbW2q24qugK7D/ADtgrUj4u2m8 fFoVGqyvFB3FewgKULcdvrisjpQk1jqJ0QjZdDj0p7Kigx4alkFDDh RVv mxB9kjCq6uMqaMZDy9RoWX6A6vM7DQamvNyHi4t4KPznmwvxwPTtgM0zRrdG9Fye7JG3GPGfyxWxJ1ReNapLGFCADOeSfNOt8UnqLrFToiH6e9O/R1TbGxwghKvY WIS5Uy1p05ow9XswVKXUM2zZLraYCSoNRWxwlRI/Eo3PPlbFseo3TXG10 G7FRPgOJr1OprMzkHei7STbtxz5Yr76SWNM6OuTlnOUaHHqM2YpKHZZICldgL/hHb088WWm6gv/Fs6g5RsNjk/wCqidQ2Est7FMcYddu7gEiozZD0ah6gSamtMt FDiNlaFhouBavJN/phvs4ZbTRpzjaXC74atu7btvz6Yto1n04yZlzRqVDoVCgwHUNEpejm4ev784q5z3S1ScwyI5 VS3do9iTbF3pOpf1itKOPpQprugiyjVScsfNC0LztMyfn2LUPFQWmIz7Lgdc2hTbjK2yn SuBhPZ5oTkKBEmlDmyeC4FHseTY46 tmnatMc6zKSy4t1EdfyL/iSRdJ/kRjkZ0afap8FK1J8JLSUoAJ W3cWPbnFhER8y8NQncqyYhblSf1pLk2OMKsa2E40ATheaTtWnjdlX0xvGnuGVd8bxHn5FOx8UQ0bIwcnnBLVvDHrfByeBwDhMdJahBNxjqZcriqPObUq5auNwGOc2dxtjEqw6R3Ag0kMVORU4PhkaqjT7WdutxnUrpUoCJVEgE/Z21EbHFegC7C5/iOLlcpdLukOqU HmWXl C/PjpDjxWn5XXe 427jHzqdK3URO6Z9WoeYWIyKlT1JMWp051VmqhFXbxGlfkAQfIgYuq6UevjTnWakKiZJrbJeEQLXS3G1tSIYIKQlSVfeA4FwSMA3UEUlvOJ0yARgnx fvWu9Bz2lxG1tPjuznB8 4 vuKlhpNqVTNYIubocaExTqOgyafGuoAPoRdN/5g/wAsUpfEc0fg6W6w1YkoQl5fisIaIFrk3J/piYuqfVpN6bNG5tGohS1W1VKQ6pbqSr9k4oq/qVYrL6hdUsx635ik1CrVWM86gBJTcpVb0APe2LnpmxeFnYfI1Tus7 3EAtzvIPpTqdPnWaipZfVlXNcl11G0oiSyQbcWCV tvXDR570seqOeJgpr7EnZufbusJ8RI549T7YbFp1dEWpSVXcHAKfLCiyLrHUMqTnntrbr z9kpxO7b7d/8tixTThbSPJbbBvHjP1FZ62rPcRrDcjOOD5pc1zJUnqC1jyVSY7jTU/MyY8JK3lhCQ/ 7AJPa5AF/cYQfUlpNW9H8/VLLldp0ulVWkvFiVFlJ2ONqHsQOP8A0cak6myIk3L9SiKUxUKS4H0LHdC0ubkkfQ4 hdjRrQj4ovS1lzPWpdFprGaYVHYmQsxxmkCShaG7hp64KHkbwU7HARzxY4d/qEtRHG/ByBTcmlm/WSWI/EuD Ir5mFDaecavzbH0ZdYn z/aLdaFMkVLTd6BlPMzCNiZFNjpbjStvF3Y6QBc/wASbH64qK6wvgq64dIEuY/UcsPV hRiT lKReQ0lI/EtAHiN/8Akmw9cEDaZcBO9B3DnbehB7iNXKMd6h  P2KvpjMeipU16ElxLqFpUjggi1sZinufmqbFxXObXtTg1LlzgptNwMGhoqP0xyNfNdbFGtuXt7jAgeecCjx1PEBIGHM0R6QtRuoib4GSck5ozS4lQQpVNprshtsn JaRtT ZGFkhB3OcD3pcNu8rdsYyabZtBVawuThaaH6n13Q/UmmZmobpZm050L23 V5H4m1D FQ4xO3pZ/2djWXNmaKfUNSqF pWUW3UqmIVNYcqUpH my22V7VK7bnLWvextbFt/T38N3RHpPykzKy7pDlqXMaSLzKs2mpTdx7lS39xSPZASPbAjrvVmm20bROfUyNwNx9 KOdE6L1Cbtuc nvgZO fYfxVM3UFqdmXX/KNKze1lesUyjVJja3JdYX4UhQUUq2rtY2II48xjp0v4b1MiZdplfzDXlhmQyHpUILDRO4XslXJFr83GLSupLV7LP61SXK/SmkZaixgw3FjRW1NpUFE/K3cAAWw0Faytp/1a0cIy9XYUqnlwxnWQhIUyod0LbWNyFWItfuDcYGNH6ynkjWNYWjjBOGIJDL43xzWo6n0jaCX/wB5lknKgsuQCpPsD/FVfdS1KyJkDKULL VmWZcpLnjypigFuXt93d6duPbEdpERSXFuAWCDyfIHFueuPRtoJobCTHm0IS5ymiTJlTXFEq8ztSQgD0ABxBDqgzXRK01EpWW6LCpdLp4ULstBBfN/vH1PucaLp qJcKETJ9yMVnWt6G6yFjhcbACo0SZRdc57DgYnh0N9fNYyp00ryAkPSLTRHZQ3dSyhSkqCAByb/MkAedsQbrED7O6b9j54k78LvpkzVnnWHJ2oNOqVEjUij5wjQUQJRlqkVeQ0lElxtoMMOoQtDR3JU ptJVYAqsoCbcWscxQSHABG/wBKE7m n0 GWSBct2kBf7jjYfmcVaVpbrfrb0q5cbzQ5l9yLHjJDjin3m3lxUn/AFW0qKkjnm/bztiWHTz8XXI2vHgUzUGlw2ZsgBCpzNrH1 WwIt6g48WplWnVTpsl5FolHhu5lm0R6G4zVJ29K1LZ3J8UtoV84K0qVYqCdwsVBxO6j NqHP0qzO5T3K3EqrUdDLzU KzKYafSttLiVITJaZetZY5U2m/cXFiSTURZW0qDTZSeRzvsedgPm m/471kXRV7r2pwyf8AZYFRx2lSqlB8QJK9rMxPZsCxxknHaMVbb8aX4XPT1n7oX1T1ay/S6AnMNAy1KrEOdAWmO84 2gqTv8KyXLkWIWknG8Vba5ddOYcy9Kmc8tqra1xJ9LehuNb/AN6hSbWON4o9QuHmcM5ycc4x96ObO19AFc53qtxm5SMOJ039M2dOqvU2FlLItDl1yszjfY0LNx0ebrqz8rbY81KIH52GG7ZJFsWr/AZqUigdOueJcF96FKfriGnHmFltxxAYSQkqFiQCSQPc4pdUv2tLRp0GSPrRL0/pkd/fJbSkgHnFSk6HPgO6N9MFCp9a1TSxqVnNADrsZ8kUWG532oZ4L1u2526Ta wYnOjWik5Eyq3AosSn0inxkBDEaEyhhlsdgEoSAAPpiFWZc VxbR3Vmqn6y3P/ALhIV7O1Z8KOP0vU7E8j7Uv0 uMG1O91G8YtNMd/sK otD6T0e2jVUjqZ03qOluSkKDm5G4XufLHYzf1ARqXpjNl ItUuT/u7TY5UpauLAevl eIJy841cRh/wAVqX3k/wDMr9frgeb85VdVYoCDVakUfbirb9pXa4BIPf1AxTw6bM0YUvyaLWtNLMiD0iApycY3xvinE Irq5p7kTppYvVD sTjO2Sz9mWQ06R90rta/PriIfwWdParqVnjUStur8DLsxluKVu3Ack7ytBSfVCd1/QLGG9 JDm6q1LINFRIqdQfSX3SQ5JWoE7z6nD3/Dtr06i9LeVBDmS4gdLziwy8pveovrBUbHk2A59sbpqEno6MFjUD4VX8Pevn3pqCK/6ouJ7jPwtI36kD/NLjqT6N31yZKqgl6pKcJDJMhaw19AT2xCvOPSPXsxGvORQzFg0S5Lsnckunn5E2BueP6jE6tYc51hzLDiVVapKSgqCQZSyE8 XOI70/NVUdfqCFVKepJfFwZCyD/XDukGWOIb54og1a6s2bs9Mj7VXtnjLEmn1V6Olt1xbJO4JQTb3w7nSpFrWT8oSXqJnPMmVpVSfQ9JZptQdiCR4SrslexSdykqupJP3SbixxKvoacU7nPNgUoqEmcGnQTfxUG90q9QfQ4hlqNU5NK1rrLMWQ/GZRNdCUNOFCUjergAYNPVVlwRvWO6xCAPVHnxTt531b1AyrQvBeznnlyE8CjautylNkE3II32t52wxer pOZ80Vl6t1Op1OsS5agX5syQuQ 8QAkb1rJUbJAHJ7C3lhyK9XJszSCZ4syU7sWjbvdUrbwe1zhjMxVKQqDLSZDxT6FZtjwKjDAUMsMDajG3J2aslVmW66v7NFjE7vJar9sZghia81pfNbS86ltaDuSFEBX1GNYhzP3NTzRhUXHmv/2Q==▶ 2:42

​


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Photographs & Memories: His Greatest Hits by Jim Croce ... - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 UmP0N1h1fvDsAQWyOdxIVhM14qABnSbBUxO4CLXJyJVZUsNUaXIqCWGuo 6ylQSxyeCo2BFgnkcc4o6zDmUhq0h RcG6w45bp2479j9O OnFK0ei5Ny3EYr7cKTNZjJbcV0wslSQB/LvjFNctO4 Z6JJbobcePKG07ihIPHISOOOQP19cVF6uyWBXHEsUabS25/DESqFTKvVJ8dqnLkyS4E3ShajZRF9v6/riszZTqnQK0mHUnJUJaClLnUUqyL2O748YYnQLJlfytmuPVq 0Ut01T4jIba3pW6WVNocPKSlIUUk258PGDTVLPeQKtXX6hqDkl pzI7bTEqWmOlSHTtKVDYVAIuCdpHN9quNosyr1tZt2giUNZpbFrIFZ Z9MoaVaE5fy/Q6dnXOGWq1Xm0tOz6jEzM6hp9t2qtBJADgCSIhcumwKRckA84ptb8raH0A5JbyFmhp2NUs2lFekxauuQuNS3SlaUhO5QHTbXs32JKkm9yMBVWzholR6tS6bGytSn0To4WuUyrqCI6o2Sl9SlgbeVKVtFwkJ8ztTQ6mav6WZhgCkZXyhLYRAfU3EWykJbShUpC3loKXTbe2hQHhNtw5sMMDzjEygFit6xhI2Q9AIuZqs1nt/LUCntmO3TWqdnWTODjLs7pNSFWcTsWplSVqAcWEDxFKRcGrRpp7OsejQhW82QokJFSjNOVZjNhemOSDUFtyIq444EdMcIIfCBcHdc4wuk645Tpuf59SfochdCfpiKWywzAaYedZuCFuAOlO5BbYCUkqFkcbOANO06oOTvaEer9XyzpjUswT1V6M1MmF1CHOtMHiKwZA46qXlbvuhO0EDvguZG6OvJJhPQdLdEpkzNhzKcp06pQ6dDXTadC1DXLYLqlSgsh1b7IJKEMFSeovbuB/FtHMzO61OZmlqcUVKKWrkqvf7NPnjpM/oPTZuX6k6NMH4FKgx26sw25WGEtFhxrai5VKAL6nY0gdv7OwIJOOaucLDMEixuNjX GnHynMqX XvKbExMTBSnJgp0vR1M UhNr7nVC3r4FYFsGOjtv8AeZl/cstj3rlQNiPCe2BbymSU/cX5EZLLtE/aOcqQh2yC/NYRtB5JUpKbX9Tx8sdgKUFtMqWgAJA73N/pjlnpRUIGVNQafVK7EXOcoTpmFpLydjlgNijxwUkpPcjgdsP9k/2lcnaiUV9rKtQAqUaEp96E koWn8 Dz6E4zN9nYn0m61tLk EQszc29IiqQ src2EBW3uP87H9MYrmKlbkLU8jfuBFhyDg81Z1gomUHEs5ikNxXBG6wsq5WNvcAYT/AFF9tmI tuJp/SXJJPHXmEDcSfJKTc eFr02XORWMxh01mprBfgGbGxTEQSLI2Bffi1sYRrbQU1Jbrs4pZZZcSFKuE9Qdhf15/ngXhe0znKl1IScz00uxLWVF91UypV/NKvUeV/XFlmzPtM1VpgnUVLjT7NxLivos42kWKTz3HftgqtLfRarMOI5XVVWhlzkkSUr2D6hm i0Cpx81MRJdeVT31w0UpbrcOHLlGM04XgoBSwU7iiwAvbdcjFlN/2eCKJLr6qrqRBi02h0iLNMo0nYXA 9Ja22VICAQqKey1E7wLA8Yw7MGqmo9CixaTl7N2ZYFIhO9RqHDqbrbLbgcCwpKUmwIWAr4EXwL03X3UmhhaaLnvNsULT0/squ g7d6124PI3OOK a1HzxtKiSgwZzzXVXpewJ9ZudF9hae61pfJzLm1uks6mfYx1miuvGDLdQh2Mwvxi/VaWpe7gJ2KB5xsej l9f0LyVLq l2qtHTCrWbo0RBmUFxhUqTDlBghQEgLLIW8sLSEqulF Ab4UTTvVPN bdTsk0vNGes0inSsz0zrOGsup93 0Q11UKKrNqQ2pQCvw84dGtZXyRphpbX52W9UM9Vqm0x2qTnKdAzaqAJDrVZQ0ptKLE79iljqWO9SeoBY4Nic4MX2u/lJhCHM55CzHmZipaj5UZVQ8jNzUTE5JfeDtLadkILqFoklLig4 sbdziTdJ2hQOORWchbMcqwAG1q1v3acdYKrpvkfUbULU6MvOedTMpWXolNNSqGeWlMy2X2FSVpcXsKg0lRQnaUFvclVzuVYcoM5p2Zjkp/wC1DQ4/dIx4MdpVuxs/SUmJiYmClWTBpoyQNT8vFZISJXJH91WAvBLpu8uNnalusqKFtrWpKgbEEIVgW8pklRxYp/OOJkXOMag6rUmXMEf3Bx/3ea5JSChTLpCVKVe4skKCv/UY1vWjMeldIXAm6ROwXcwMOjrSKZ1B7yggb0ObUhHiBI49cZXoHRoucNZcoxqwEOR36o312tt0u7fEBttaxKbfXD45l0DotbrYqNTix0NQJKXkoYhNo6mw7ghSyL24sR uMpqSquoM6EL1ZiSZiXte5DRNpdHqapklKm47TIYWCtTinEpsm4PFiMLJo2rLuTs2TJ dqTPnxoq1NsJjxCtSljgngj0Pn eHh1YpCs9QpUF87HVEKZcIuEKSQQf4YxnJmlaWcwSIsp9pU9pSXU 6Shv3/iXs7/PtiKrVhUZTGNWnLVpk8iYnrhnqlZunrk5ZyrmKAyym4kyW1Rwrni/JTb49 MDeWMjzTSkVp9cyCpxd2pHTPSsLGxUkEE9uFbR88OFT9FmazXWKjmqTPqa4B6iESH/s9w5HgAFvL8sfjPEWWGXWqfEDjSfJsgbe/YEeg/XAf5Na6wiL 8kTTb7fG2cRMc60hLNIL8iSh1LxUs7QDyf9E4xInc44W9oF Ek3JPP1wz2oVKQ/TXw6lngHa2hCUlF72B9PPvha34PTkbLBPg3BJPN 3fGh6dduSIetVYdTPG2gpUklNttvw/TH0SnqhSEpGxIva/bn mLVNOLcBxc77hQOht7hd/T5DH2pGVlyavEQpt5LDqwoXSQVpubbeO54FsMzaB39Im nZsAesqlhxodB2ws4ofO39MBGb1heYH1J7Ftn/CTjV9RI0akZncp0Fz7SA0EyibEe8EErAsOwuE/NJxkmaVbq28bbbttG3/zTjxH3KG95Q6kgQ7PYyqxMTEwUVSYJNOFBOdaYT2C1 V/wKwN4KNMWw9nykNkXC3VCw8/ArHjdjDr84j  yMzAj6x5RW mylSXNqlC11dJZH62w/8AErrlelV2ShBTT6ckRGR5KcI3LUfpt5 OOXNErU/ItSplVpoU3LgyUSGbp2 JCgbfI f1w39C9p6kZTkV6NUn3W6XWJKZ0V9SCro72UJW04BcjaQPXue3GMdrC 4EduZv305bkDkAQxrC1uzXmmUhCDuJdUfuWHf44XfUWgxtO8y5dqFHcRLqE pJaesspdCD95YVe4t3GBPU32sKkuqSWMlRwYzJJ94cBUXbHvY24OMXnav1 sZjFdrMnqS2EENtKSEIbuPIeXGIdJoNQfGwwD6RpZrKUTYDzOiFNzslEctVcodWRZiUkizyfK9uyvL42uMAWdMxpZkqQLla0npoB4B9P1wmtb9oKt1 nRYMd0se7Gy1BxXPx/W2P3S9dqxOkMIzC5723GRZDrzY3dz3J73/AMsA3RtQ3iMKrqGlrfwes1DO1NTUI8ycI3TceSRu2bd4AI587DngeuFdqDCXZS0IKVlRN0kcAcE2 WGda1Fg1iEwy0ltySlsqUGzvBsQLEX7cnsfPGY5oytT5z6n0o6chSyo7b2Vc3t3 GGvTrDUdrjEqdSo oAZDmCuSKU1XHjFfZbeUlkPJaddLe4g97ng/I uDvN slIy7GQnJsCK7X0Q24wllpO2IoJCVFBuQVenz/MGfgp2BcFolbaQggC3A/pgGfQlEx1LZUh03KNtiCePqMMjp0vfLngekXWaizS07EHJ9Z5m0GTIcdmqU667dS1m61FRHKifPvgHzgjZmB9J7htnyt/0kY0eNGKGlFbiVmx8I5ITf WM8zv/AMzSuVHwM8q7/wBkjDFZldaDtGfeUWJiYmDi2TBtopGTN1Vy0w5916aEH5FJwE4NtFXQzqnltxdwluZuNvgk4CzyGSU/cX5nQNen8KqKQ2lSR4B4lgcev8MZdn h7as5EL6lg8pWnm48rW8rHF/PzlKjOF2PJJT2som4IsQf449uT9N89atVaPIy9SZ7jJfSr351stx2LHhRWriw9BfGNpSxG3E8Tp2otqKcQnj xpHXSFSJOd4cB6W0lUNmbDFpQWlKkBKirk3NrC/3RjO83ezLAylK6buav2oXC2UqgU9xxKkFVlkqA2 Gx4v5c2w8MhECo5Ep665Ej1D9nuqjKdDDiUdVk7SUD7yeb2uO1sZbqLmqmzmjHYjS4rDgBc93YcDiwObb18i5 GKq9T1CvtH9/ae0aSqzlhx/fzie0n2fa5UJi24qWmIQcWhMhRN3EE8H525xU5s0keylVfdfeY8hrp7w6FbkLvY2ST53v88NpR35tdCBFhJh09N0tNq4Kx2N Tfn eAfVTJcqPKjvKspG5XXWBbi3AB9OOwHmMW6urXG4K5xPbel0rWSgi/5NgKor13DYKO6w8/F24H8fTFzV5pUw4tm4U8dqByPP0J9Me2RGZhqtdaQpdh5A fb8/THkQhycl1 SSlB8DIWBtwzL7m3ysiBBsE dFoJmQnD03ElQHSIslJvzf4cg4zvMcFyn1lbaUpv90H48 g58sb9l2mboKUqUQoN33ngXI8 Pz uAfVfKC4zEap2S4246UKAUCTxwfh58YLT6k/jFZFrtNmgN7SiyTpkjONGqkmn1BPv1PjPS104RnFl1pABV4hex54Frd 2F5z6EjNc0N32gNgXP/jThrNBsyO5YzzGkNlMfrgtvErCQUkGwNvK4wvntImOrXLOKqe2w1HVUSptDCdqAClJ8I8hi5pr7DqnrbtjI/5M91elPpEsXvnB/SZtiYmJhnM1JjRfZ2oAzVrdk2jGQmIKpVERi pO4NBYI3Eedr3xnWNV9lVRT7RenpSSCK6xYjy5wFpwh IdXnHzOtuQ9E8g5LfjdOiyc0VW7ZEiot C6gVbg2fClIAuSQSLjGk5ozzHo8mDECEIYfdTHjx2ztSVkE3PwAHAHw9cCmVpTz0yqLdddWsItuUsk2KuRjKtepTyK7k1SXXQUrbKSFngk2J/LHORZZcRk950haE38jOJsGk2Y6XmatZ3ynLZcjPwZaZaW3R98LTtUtA aU3 Yx58xZUpEWTKVH 1DRsL254ufPGHaf1CUnXZlSZMgKcQ hRDhupOxRsfhwOPhjTak6s1eSCtRFzxfEWsBCJjviXNKrC98Hj2leHIdFaelSkNMttI2M7lhKUk8A/S Fm1R1DbqFUdbb/4joqWGyhVkgX7/HtfGka1SXf2SyjqubVuq3J3Gx eFzbjMqff3NNm4Ve6Bz4cMOjdPD5tY5hdS1hq8IHeVMie5Lc37CkOWtY If67YusvUh2QA661tYQq4QVcXt/TH0gQ2Aq4YZBHbwDBLSG0fsmP4U8kX4740LghTiLNNZ K/M9lJeENdloCkGySlXA4/j3x/M80NFXoi20bAgJuLoHJHnbnHsbQkBSglN7nm3yx7qs0j9n/AHE8si/HfCzY28NmNiVasqRxF/oDCY2ZGkvIUgFZCkhQFwOD5Yw3WJOzUquAXsHkWv8Au04bfKUCMrUGGlUdgp6DvBbFv7NWFL1pATqjmEJAAEkWA/uJxoNMSbefb ZiOrgfTAj/AG/iBWJiYmGEzU//2Q==▶ 41:17

​


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Jim Croce - Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Midnight Special - 1973) - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAICAgICAQICAgIDAgIDAwYEAwMDAwcFBQQGCAcJCAgHCAgJCg0LCQoMCggICw8LDA0ODg8OCQsQERAOEQ0ODg4BAgMDAwMDBwQEBw4JCAkODg4ODg4ODg4ODg4ODg4ODg4ODg4ODg4ODg4ODg4ODg4ODg4ODg4ODg4ODg4ODg4ODv/AABEIAFoAeAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAeAAACAgIDAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAHCAYJBAUAAQMCCv/EAEgQAAEDAwMBBgMDBggPAQAAAAECAwQFBhEAByESCBMiMUFRFGFxFYGRIzJSobGyFzNCg5OzwfAWJCUnKEViY3WGo8PR0 EJ/8QAGwEAAgMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAABAUCAwYHAQD/xAApEQACAgIBBAEDBAMAAAAAAAABAgADBBEhBRIxQXEiUWETMoHBFCSR/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwBPOzhY9gVns2wJlasigVmeqc lcifRmH3CArgdS0k4A9NMcxtftMFp/wA19pLKj623EI/q9A3syHp7LcHAyoVKQMj6jTKQyfihjjQDsR7nRcJamxU2o8D1PT CjaD4XqG1FmqJ9f8ABeHx/wBPUHrm3m00Flx1O19opSnk4tuIP 3ozoLn2d5nPRpft3Z06l0xC2FhMc5Lvv8AIaMoI9wvVSKW7Rx Ivl50mw25MhuJYttwkg5HdUSOkj8EcaDaKbbffqfetakrZBwkJp7QB/BOsW4bglVCuP5eKR5YB4VreWZb1bux PCgskMh0JUUjJ erbHWtSzcCYQk5OR2oJvhYNvVejd9Gt6ktud2MJZprSfEo8AEJ5x/brextkKeIsSlPUSlqrLzoSUiAglJKcgeXl76dXb3s1OyWaO9VZgQzEZBQ2n0V5n9fvpmaBshTKbdL9wSnDUZoOY6VNJSlrw9OeBycZ/HSI5rOfoHEejArX93mUv1jbaJRLgTCk0ClocCSVKcgNhI4 Y1BpdPoVNksqNCpjpU5gJNPaUkjOP0cas0302Kn1i6kS47KkRekhSI6fEpZPClH289JJeO2suz4vx8llSkNIUnvHMH14P9/bRNOajABjzFORhumyg4g9THtCbMS21blIhKAHUF09vxH5ca3UQ2hHSzGlWVRXHicnrpLHPtz06G0pxUKqxpS0Aod8YQn1/v7azZNRHheUeuSTlaQPzdOx6iZbyu9x4NsLb2xuBDzcnbO03Utp8KnKBFWon180aL721 1AaJG19np/5aif vSsbB3OJNX FQlImYACEDHUCoBRV6eXOnQleE8glPToC/wCm0CdQ6fbXfgBu0b BBLee2u18bZu7Zcbbm1Y8hqiylsvM29FSttQZUUqSQjIIOCCNdakd6kDYy9f Ay/6lWu9Qbe/MzfUwgtXQA4/uBjsvr/0XoiceVRf9PmNM7AjqU714ABOM6WHsxJz2W4fv9pv X1Gm5pyUDugOQBoS7xxDsJj/jp8CSJpsop/ 0B rQV3I22uW qbLXQ3EpYjNFTiF5wfUkY9cDGjkoDuOPQandizYHcToLxT1qPiCvUEY1HvaqruXkw8L opU 5RNcQYpXxENbfeTA9jq/RA8wNH3ZmtTqJt8/JoDLbtRedUtyQ8cIYQCOPqdYnaas NbfaFqcmPESinzni8yhtoBLYJPh4 mprs1alQqXZ5dmUiKHZKZpUQUFQASfMj2A0VkurYgY 5lMatq oMv4jf7N7919 6YlvXdSfhm3kgNSu4KAvnzGRyNH/cfd5VkWSqoU nOVJ5SctNgYz8/ppP7Dot3XDW0JrVSZdZhSkrZEaL0hKQf5SsefkBjTs7gWhHuiyWaPjuHvg htScDnGkbOFb6QOJpVXQ53FFjbvbo3hHNcmUNcChE BSYxII9/LJGPXWku ZCvq1ZUefFZSe76vyaeHM8E/XUwd2yvmNd7UB6rVhFFZZDSYjDX5NSsYyFDgDU6r 3sW3rKjOPYW8lGXFnzJx74Gqb3BHcBPq6gdgylq7YYpV8S6YFFSo7xDaccjnUdTNdXTnW0JCenxKUfX5/r0aN66aI2 FTUywhKHvGlQThWfXQUdYLKEqCMhScH5  tpjWd9Ksfc5rfUyXsv2MO2w9QaY3cpzkp8pKnA34RwrPAB /VkspiQYyFto8JHPy1XL2daWipb4RlPN5ajN98fkR5H8cas8kBAjIweANCZZ3cs33Ryy9O/kwQXySjZK8SpJCjRJQI/mVa5r03CdSNnL1AwR9hyiD/Mq1zXjAAxbntt1 IE zBk9leHjz 0pH7w00tOkKQtKSc 2la7MCCrsuxAOB9oyCfxGmYgIc L55GgbeBGWFo46/AhDbdT8L1KyR0 2oFUqjKiVLvI8hbB6sgoODqdx09NP59dDO4myie90nqHUedE447vMc4ujbqBzdGlx6/SfjKi6HywFLT3n8pZGBz950SuyIYsXbedGklHQiW6Fg gODqK1ultVShPRn0FbZGcaHO3t1Cz3LqhNZjNtlSkdS/zvTy/v6as6hX/raX1PcqlKsgWfcali8V2NUrnpzFOZahUT48NBXSOqSsclWfYY0V7jcKJEV1laWSlvAJPpx/5Oqmrg7RFeh0agM0h9LK6ervO79XCfPP1ydR t9ondK4pFNclyl0imDw9bSvG79D6DGs4tNxXx5i85NJPB8S2wXEmNTmJlWZ/xBaikSQAcAHAUSPQ6HG6Vdp0y1vh4LqXivPIIP00jD/acnfwdCgy3A4O6S2gjPkOP7Nedq7gu1BqnxpMwSVPSilLZJ6kI9D92oXV2dk ryq2fXiB7dGjKq/aHi0yMyX5TrOCnzwTnWTu1s7bm1XZ9kVSfLD9ZqJaZhoUodXUcFZA Qzn6alF5RqnA3qj3VQh31TjkDoXynpHmT92lEv69rw3HvR rXLMXL7tZTGjjhtlOfJKfIacYqWXKiqdAeYgy7q6FsJXbN4hy7PCxTa zU3HB8NNkfBtgfnFwJKgD8sZ/DT8PTFt09SlnnHGdJbsDZMxmNHrNQbW4tl8KhMHlKVHKVKPzxnTiVJpSogBTx6ZOmd jcI2wO5MAKw1B9fDpc2YvPJODRJQP9CrXevG9QRsjeOPI0WSD/RK19ak42Ylzjtx8QY9ltIPZZiq9ftKQP1jTPwAn4wDGli7Lnh7KMPjk1SR 0aa2kx0lxKlp5JyNLbeRuMsQ6x1 BJiwltMHxHAA5IGoHWKaqRUSU89XIGiGsNt00jISccfPWwspijO3Gk1N5DSULz1ODj8dE1HsTuAjCiwVN3EwNS7Umt0wv/DOpZ9VFBxpbb0sGQ5V5kymKLDrqfGlI8yPf31axc172BRLWeTIfizPDgR2SkqPpz7aqZ3p3jdi7hrodlUoxVSnClEh3xdHvj6D10TjPblbDLoT3P6rhJWUsPcT4A5mNY2xCK7SzVriqC4zheyygHgjPOdMcvZi16pRmIa 5ZaaZCEqbSgEc5Jz0nnUe2RnNVSnNWhWZqlVExUPtvK4OVe map22bAnNOSaqpYKsFtCscjSa5rq7zW3qLMZqXqDKPMX9PZq27hwnXGUmo1EJKkklSkpOOPXQ3hbUsWPWnZj0jvXvEtKfRAzwNP9UY1Asyy5tReUlJbbwC4rJzjSCXrf6a5cMlqGevvXMdSfbPAGgib3bRMtf9NT45mRRKeupvVaepJUgIUkHHy0qO3FpQKluLUG65DW7DXJX8MtPkPGfT10/Vq0kRtuUJUnpccbysY9xoezNtmLQhxJ0FCvh1uKlsk89BUfyiPxPUPv0xwHQZDKTrfiLs5XSuuwDfb5hOtuBCplGYiQ2hHQlADaEpwNbepgJhq6z4k YGvK3pD1RtMlllLjzACkISfG6nPPT7Y89SKRR3ptH Iip NTjKko/jE/VPr92nhxrCe9eRL16tj3jsb6TAje5H8CF4L8h9iyv6pWu9fW4DamNm7zaUkoxRZWQRgj8krXzquwENFuWxLj4g47LSUnskQcj/WUj94aaimyEpLaScYPmdCrsZ7SXJdfYbotYhrixqZIqszD7ziiQEOdKiUpBOM/sOmeu3bObtjtOxflUrDEpDM5loRGIxPCzgLJJ8sg mhq8R7h CZembRTjjZ5AEjc UlqlBTqkthKetKHBguJHng6DlWrL8251Q6XKUCfEXe88KEjlRx6Y8udZ9/1FqRT4fdvpeW7IRjwKKug5Vgk8 WB56DtzXJHtS3ZDcVCRMk BpDZ5I/ nnWpxcVKq5js3Psts rxMHcG9RTWHafT1JqE14Y7sAlRPUVftJOh9be1lWnXVRKtciv8o1KR0stEfxSVqAJPt5nGvKm7hW9CrKRVktW/WQ10yXnWC4HR6OpVg88nI1I6buPWKrf0 DTLfmS6Iwz1Cry3FslXUMZTkcZJ48vL01cGVToLzFmyx3vcl6berNF7ZApkWQ2029Tg61JKsNpCCCokj2z zR1uW47modiyJsCrIqs1lPX3XclouY5PSckE/LS5QW2KhKtpi3nH1SWKu9TnWXHup1PeEL5USc5KfPOONHzd7aC8bH2PfuKWwYzXSMlEgKPI9Rn9mdZbPpU37IHM0mHmWpj6TwIn1z78XNfUlNJdkONJUrHddWM499Efai0W5dRYqtZJUy2cttk8LPz WlhmRkRboYmtICXlvDqCfcnTgWtVEqpbRaUnpQgdKEjAHGkV4WmvVYmvxEe1tv5jGtuRywGmUhIxjjyGsquQG39t2AU953Lg4I888f26hNtVEzJ6GyjJJ5Gi3U4zjdshJwUFSVAhP6JGdKsckXKfyJflrtGB 0Btg1N9ucEqKojMNeHgtvPeY46R vROenu0y4TKiKHcSAHG8DGQfl9dDihAuTZYHm5JcyQPTqI1l3HcP2bV6cl14JWtkju8ZAAVgfQ8511nEPOpzC6SPcqXS652eb0fqEFtctFBl4cb8KxhlXJx5jXWhveVZD/Z/vNTD6JBXQ5X5nngsq1zQ2eKxaOPUvpewrzCB2NN3LMsn/8ALG16bV6kpU5FSqKnYUZKi74pBIyeAPDn19daHtGdpFe4zNu2pRIa6PQI2FFhcjvFuhJBClnjPkAPv1R9BvO8KXSkwKZddYp0EKKhHi1N5tsE Z6UqA1xd6Xi7J75y7Ky4909PWqpvFWPbPV5aBoupr0WBJH/ACX2pY69qnUtLm3A93bMmUsJZipBdPelXeHuzxj05OhkhuZcFUl1 aSUI4jo/RGkFcvi9XmS29eFbdbPmldVeIP3FWuJvi9UR 5ReFbQ1 gmqvBP4dWmK9QrUftiy3BssffdLMKbbdGdoLMipQWpb6sq/KIBIGtmzczTFVVazTCQ7VI7hjKUgdJWkfmH6jkfMDVYY3Cv4NhAvi4AkcY 2X8fv6xlXteS5jMhd21pUho5adNUeKkH3B6sjUX6gjrrRni4FoP7pZTIodet2TGuqKlDc5pSS4hI6UrAPCvqPfRa3e3c3FuLZuDTq1cL1RgvvNkxlMoSlJCeAOlIOOfLJ1UY9uZuRIQpL 4FyvpUMKDldkKBHtyvXg9uFf0httD98XA hByhLlZfUEn5ZXxpRmtXlsG7dERhjUNQNE7G48FKsWfUqsqRLS4yE JlKkkhR fto0WPbtXRUEw0R1OZ8IwjVXidytxkICUX/ciEjyCa5IA/f1lM7sbpRlBUfcq6o6gcgt3DKT xes/ZiW2cdw1NzV1XHqHCGfoTsHa92JEaqNUT3Tik9SW/XHz1I7sYZgUfuSkIDi08gfMFX6hr88g3931S2EJ3qvwIAwALvnYA/pdYkje3eeWMS93L0lD/AHt0zF/tc1OnDFdisT4gmR1EXKQF0TLsLZh9xZD05xnqdWpS k8E58tALd5FWcvG13Ic6VBRHDkmpNw4zLipCMJIZCnVAIJycEZJKcY9RWCnd7dlDAaRuhdqGwMBAuOUAPu7zWI7ufuXIdK39w7meWQAVOV6So8eXmv5nWpqylrJOpi7sV7UK92t/bz/AHLGZEeqo2w3HLkuoyIwpkosfFriqLSVBwFCTH8JT0pb/OJVyeSMHX1qt5zcfcN2A/Edvy4nYryCh5ldbkFDiSMEKHXggj0Ou9QyMhLmBAk8bGeioIWJ17Pn Z//2Q==▶ 3:01

​


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Jerry Reed - When You're Hot, You're Hot - YouTube[/h]


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Elton John - Rocket Man - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 UfrUfLoIHJ2Pw/er3cw5X4V4Ox5PKrUqcUebtb tPllWs jm8 uR8P3qWtugwb/Mf4KD/AO1Z9H0/iOFbz0LSoLC0t3ijSS mhSZ7h/8ATiRRJGturHaCEZe/5k4OKzrq6jQjlnobOjVuJ4TNDWvobkaDr2m6iHcVEswWNGKjJC5O5z7gaxD6H9 erv7JsecoTPsBYYzWwuk15cSSObmWRyWbb1j79vEHKq3sz7M4qvkKw25kYknAXPH3Z lZkeoylwba6Wkt22a 1b0eywZ39YFBx1gUNGc5xtkVtrcvA1Eno6v87flH61vLQ5NqFZFyM7ZI5M4KZ 9jjs4DJrXvSW0WOd1T1M7kHPCuA6qTgZIBAz7KvWt13NmjPvbV0d09io/3cX8Rvyj9a6JtDUffb5D9asMhwKir WtDCwZEas28ZIl9OUffPyrqazX Y/KvQ7V1O1fBZTZ5ngA8a6mSu6R66SaEqOOKzWKzXDpvI2PCuEdjxq2PYcOVdPYqsVJHnbKhpREWNtg1sK71Lrba3mJ2mOEW0o8Ost1CQsvgAYGQe9Hqqx2 Kk9NO8dndmWOR8gg42SEbAxHJhyBB8hWXe0e7T9j0fTq3arLL2Zaui jxSqktwBM5jwQwHAvzPsOMYqaGmWsO7qooIieZAAPzH0rXXSHtFvHsi7Q8sbGMpHuJPqlW2xjcQVYEe vNpVtdTWNwl60ltIQHhMrlJMjDFSpIZVx58eNYHYeM52Pc0qy40no9ILRMHEToswGQRgs3n3AckYA Vam1PUOsiiQoqvF1imUbt8gLswEgJwCCWHDwxVv03olcxHtvbLeRCrGMdZI 8Hu82TB5eZ5VRdbv0D7Cyhhk8eAO4kkhicc8 VbNnBZwnnBg9XT0Pbk8knKoe/epS4LbeWfcQSfcAc1XNTcg8Qw94x9a129jytOm9W6OiWauhpK4E1ioy6lgyTWKUrh0VmsVmgPry5th5V5HgqYvamIWFmqSxIJJCinrGwxjYgZ2jHdGTwPOvqWXwYvcjSimyFteh1yVEkiGGM8QzA7iPYg4j44qh kzpCtgUigQNIwy0jjcVGccCe6G8sfGtr2vTWZ5UWUho84ZDw3Z55rXP8AaD6EXEk6XsKRtZyBVjVX74YqC4cMMA7s448gKzp16tFqNVJauGv57lm2lCtUzq2XKK30c6e5Y7zskBB3sxIk3IrMWcjusZN7ceHeAq1L0ut3ty0hjmjDDLYQlC3rNIeP3ip8M7cVpe6sWiZgSAdwBAIbaQAvrISDXO3sxKZBu6pyuUcHYsm8ljFIRw4tyJ8QAeHEVHbRcso9nSuWoY8GbG9IesvGfWSaIwHszwkyW0hY43oHUOrbGxx5bcYBrUd5pN1Ozyrb3BjUZ3mNgu1QSSWIxU7oHS67soZLZ0gurOU/xYJow3qnhIrld0Lg57w44Y FV2/v45CcLIgyNqhwQABtByVyTgZPtJqzQhKDZDVl3Fhsl9K6P3Fx1cMcAadicd9VIABZg2Xxnbx9lefU jkkLGN3gV1Yq6m4iAUjwz1mDUXbxpzG4Hz3AEfDbyqVgHdUA8CDjmx5 ZPtqRySPiNJvkiptGGCTJbLwyCJVb/rJGPD41HT2GzOZYeHgCx iVYZQFbjkgIT7OJGOHLwqB1nvSFlXCgBTjlkAZ oFT06moqXFvpWTyiJfGRfgGP1WuBC Z X71xpUxSOWB5n5fvWK41mhw yPRpe2Gs6ktjBfwieS3mlt0CMxlkgUSdUwfGB1Ydif9nKtq2vQxLrCSTCK5is4Lu s0gLzWkN51wtoWUkFp2aCUbcDHVtnwz8Aejzpbc6RqdrqVmYxc2js8XWKXjbejwukihgShjkdTgj1quHR/056tb6hqt7ILG/Ot7PtSzvrYXNlciHPUKYdwIREYoi5xg4IOBXIao JDUtqU UfXGu i5T2qK3nNxdQpp80UAi2y9RqU8trE9x3yYyskE5Y4xiIk OJDWdF05dOhsLzVVA1C  ytPuEgZ2n1SOVrd1hSNjtRbhWgZiQMqwJHAn460X09a3a6hqV9BLaxT6ladmkVLZI4baNCTC1nFHhYpEy20nPrsW3E5rv9Hf9oLWdI05bC37BNFFLNLZzXVt2i4sJbjeZJLRy4CsWkkbvBv8RvA4qK5oRuUlU3w8/tewo21OlLVFHZ6QdJSw1G8sZrm3MtpcyQuQWwdhID42cAV2nHHGcVArcQhcdog bHJGdpHcxyLfOqTql/LcTzTzO8s88sk08zHLyyysZJJHPixdiSfbXmzUUbVReU2bMeopRw4I2zpmq2f2ctpNdxjExcNHCCVQ8ChfbmQleHHzNVLXdPtDM7Ws6iHI6tZW/i8hknYm0DdnAqp5pmkLXTJtSe4l1CLWO2vssqWwHDtNty55bH/DNeiOUDbma3OOGAxBA9vdxVSzTNSOhnxOrqKX PtlsnZGbd1sAwuB3iePHj6vtrhBHECd0sO0ptChiefFiSRnOaq2aZrioY4YfUU YL7Jc6Wv48H5j/TT7KT8eD8x/pqIzSpND8yv RS9NfLJf7KT8eD5n9KVEZrFNEvM7 RS9NfLFKUqQpClKUApSlAKUpQClKUApSlAKUpQClKUB//Z▶ 7:4

​


----------



## Buckeye

Ella Mae Morse - Cow Cow Boogie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ortOAiClE34

1945???


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Justin Bieber - Love Yourself (PURPOSE : The Movement) - YouTube[/h]


----------



## senile1

[h=3]TLC - Waterfalls - YouTube[/h]


----------



## senile1

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wBDABALDA4MChAODQ4SERATGCgaGBYWGDEjJR0oOjM9PDkzODdASFxOQERXRTc4UG1RV19iZ2hnPk1xeXBkeFxlZ2P/2wBDARESEhgVGC8aGi9jQjhCY2NjY2NjY2NjY2NjY2NjY2NjY2NjY2NjY2NjY2NjY2NjY2NjY2NjY2NjY2NjY2NjY2P/wAARCAFoAcIDASIAAhEBAxEB/8QAGwAAAgMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwQAAQIFBgf/xAA6EAACAgIBAwIFAgYBAgYCAwABAgADBBEhBRIxE0EGIjJRYRRxIzNCUoGRFWKhJDRDcrHwROFTY4L/xAAYAQEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgADBP/EAB8RAQEBAQEBAQADAQEAAAAAAAABEQISITEDE0FRIv/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A fzaAHe5ibSZmtCX2D7SaEm/zKkTE7VHkSBV34k3 ZoHRjilAViTSTRI 0m/xDIzBC xk7BNeTCImz5jkMoXpiZKDcZ9PQgm8zfBaGEEvsWQsJO78Q DVdiyBB9pqTxNcOq7R9pXas1K7BNJG1XakvtQjgTePR69yUqe1nOgTHeodJzOk3CvJpOiNhl5Gpsg0klAb31LaqtfMMq969w4H5gmbftOkkGsla9fLK7Fl7mhOskTbVKo 036an2leJNmdJIna16S68SvSr 0mz2ytn7TeYZahrqHkGaFFdg VSJnu 4l95/I/wAyOpFayaAv5mCib mMIXY67dk8CGyOn3UANcVXu8aO5yshlc9qxrxMhRuHsUjiBK6MmyQrmT5mpk ZKUkkkmZUoy5CDMYyJcgUy 0/aYrCgiTtE0OBJubBrHaJfaJrcndGRtZ7BKKCa3Km Nquz8ydo 81KPmOHVAaMhMm5N/iFhSQAHzJxrzJxqBX2iZYaMsSm4MmpVJKkgUm0IHmYmhMwh0RM64lblzolYHE1r5piQfaLCbEuYX20P8A9zXkAgGSyAbMNX55gk4P f8Ac2fI34/MrDKNb2heDEmO2hLLCX0p0J2 hfDjdXwsjJS0V n4Ht/mR1ZGrz/7zQK 00yMrspAPbxxBg64EZlAnEogxzDxEy02GC2D n7zfUOmPhlD6gYMNnU3wkNGXo/aWOBuZZzNhN4ePfmWKlK8pzv7GenwvirtQ4PXMdbFUdocDZE8x0/PfF7 0cmL2Xm6zucHZPmaQPT33dA/QXM1Ti0n5AJ5p3RjtBqN5zYjJV6WQxYDkanPbX9J2J0iWv8AMsTK/tNTrzE1qUfEKmjyRzDXCr0AwHzCdPPxMLA/LK3LYk9uhK1JxStySpJNIouFetjf5 03Zj5d Ocn5moB8mLj/wCT/qddOtCn4ds6V6Xc5fuDj2kWGOZrab1qCccx/KxAuNXfRcHDrtlHlWiAJ2fmk4pmYPmEMzqTgZk1v2mt wE0gKfNBsDKke0sczVlvdxMKrNsqDxN NjWjJvUoMdkES 0eBFkJ3KhFoZyAoO/tOlR0YtosSOPEqcWp9RytTMduwba7ewLs xEWsqeo6cEH8wvONLKHJL7SeJCh w/xJwprmURzNa/P pO3/6ZvrawOZepagqwP2jGU9B9P0V5A5mIFaKW YzJ0HOvEYS3a9oqDE NSrqLUQs1JrA /vNjQv8AaU/ma34mX qRTFSSSQKpoTM0JmSalaly0q94fDpORlVUr5sYCA1sxnp Y DmVZNQUuh2A3iaM91Z8DYTdQx667Wrp7AbVLbaw/j7QNvwf0/Gx oZV9rNVSD6SK/Kfv8AeI/DnxDdd8QW3Z9wHrr29x8J 0zf1y7ot2Zg0Bcip7C/8bywMfNOj9J FsSzpePl9QN1pvPyV18FR99x/M BqDlUJh96VsN3O770PwI58Hdbv6oltVqUoKfpC wnpRsDkh2HiH2DXhh8N9ENHULBXkqMMEdxb6j IngYa4Hwhdnmy6u7IbtRA3BH7T1HxR1VOmYBSta2stPK/ieQs MM00ig49BrT6QR4MLzv6x1fhvo2B ir6tkWi/KHd3A9qr 5nl qUY1HUr68Vy Oh0rfede34vzb1C5eNj5CjwHHiJ2ZdvXsyrHFNOP3HW0HAm5jOUj9rBkYqR4hzkWONO5b95fUMD9DlPR6quUOtiLa 0S2SPaY95k73J4MW0ZeNytnfEpTqXvZjBqHht6EzyToamj5nX6F0C3rS2ulyVrUNy4HIA02ptRuFycVsexlLq joETKjc7cxHVEqH3hGrVl1MqNTZYanaT45ygFNcTDAiGPB8QbcwvOReg7MruMsggzJ8Th/qovu5m6z2OG3sDkCD0fEok61J6VB7bC7s3093ntgfHMyCx4lnepJTuJ8yzMgSEyKyEyMxI1JKIklWhD0XmhXA1z94CFqVSrd0W0MkltjyY30 sW3gMNxZtA8Rrp2VXjFi45ME17hOgYv6ZLK9i1l7hxxB/8NkBFsV1CH6nJ kTnU/FxpqqSuvlBrZhD8bN9JpU16II/u35nadvPeNdHJ6Ogw67qSpB2Ws3xB09Hwc3BS5VLuTrkcCc0/F6ij0lqArIIKa4gsf4qXHxhUiHtVt/ 6Hrf1pxZ Ogeg4iZ9dF6gpZ9Dp4MZf4b6bZVYMZdOj9u29zOLd8UpbdXb6fYavoUeBND4r7XYhdhm7z 83w ejlvw76OO1zpWAv9PgmdKr4W6ZbQCaipChy29/41OHkfGP6lO26kEDxryJtfjN1rUKoDDjuHv8Agw9arzT7fDWDlUrfg1FEOwwc88TgdVw6salgtahwdTor8Z2B9ipBxyo8CcTqPUVzCSoIJPMZBJQukWVV9QrNv0nidrrllf6HT2V2sx UIfAnDx8J71LBu1R7wOTQ2O5rY 2/PmFjtOgPIEzZ9c0pAaYs5bc41UVJJJApDNSVrVv7oIkb3O5TQmRgIfdZfKbXF1rzKh7q xiNQB2Jdgn1DIBIJcmTDVqTvY9vE7N4XqHTUyFXV1Q7W/M4o8x/pWR6NxrY/JZ5E6c/RTPROp29KyGtq52ORO/k/GmVZjhaqgj/AHnnsmj0rya FaLkEcb4no54ln1ybz83JzbfUvfuMRPnUO54gSJH8kiuWDrfPiO4q/pq2yN8kfLA0VepaARxC577C1J9KzkvSjN3uXs5JMrxKljUhlTWtyjqQGZk95rfMyPMsiMZZ8zv/Dj3UdM6ndU3avpgTgKNkT1PTqxT8MZHd5d9/wD6nSQWvNMSQN77vJmlM1ZrfiY3O0qf8GZpQfcGSTLUy5UNsZgmWTB755haZFEcyxU1hATTb9ofFrVsis3fy9z1/QcWlMa51wAzrsB2P/ec8O48OyMp0wII4mDH ptYLrBYq7Lb UxAyOouKBlzPiXIpWZma9pmTYyx/wDdyGP9LPTxkb6kHNf/AEzHUjgHIP6EOK/ qbyxMDnQE36FoG 06hsK1KrQzrsD7z0v/OdJbDNTY/zEeQJc41nkTsedzEYyjS1zGoHtP3gPfiR1MLQYSb 0zJvjxJbFn/7uVO0vVKv DXHOHUWU/wAzXM4xO2JA1 JmVJJJMye0sGQyhJjLU8zYPO ePYzHjmdfOwsGjp NYlrfqHXuZZ1lBfCzloRksG08gQGXkHIt79aA8CBbW Jk/ebRIglP5liZfzONVGZJJIKXudHp UyDs3xOdDY50dkx5HTsZuIXrFq 85T1Ec6nWwszuHpv9MBmUhTseJ2c9co/aSEZeTqZ1oQq5WRNqSCCJmWsZ8FdUOLql52RF2UqeZnFbRjN6grxPRLscSbCCPAhTwZFXuMnqKjVJ9NC/wB4u5JYnfmMWjtXt3FjOamJNTWpWjIUqSXoyaMzIJY8y1Wa1GQVqtCWWemuJHw8qA62Z52lCXE7uU4Xp1STtEVwbRp9bmNQt4/iEwUtly9ypIShe5nUuV 0S2h1/V Y4eo5Zp7P1FiKfPbEgDC9u18xTQHGzssST94LX4h7E1BFTOfbpGJDLKmVo/aclK3IJNSTM2p0dgf4Mt/mbfiZA99S4hWt 8myON6kkM2szx5MqXKk1SCXqVLEhh9EYfb7kwEOf/KgQEzKMkkkcZcknMnt4gFgdzARvqDAvWgH0LrcXoXusE3c3faTMwHB5EgG5PxLG5qVCZfzNjzMP5kU4zJJJApNL4mZpToGMrGa7SpGo LRYoVpy0eGrtIfc7SuVg1tenOvEXca4jey67gLKyDNZplwuQRL1L/eXob3Nh1dbEHiOI/csWqRmbsUcmdBOmZ/bsU9w 87c/jmUdNHcpeBuMXY9qfLYNH7RZvlHaY1tDsO4L3mmPMz7yKpNy9yjKEgr3JuTUvUllTa ZmaXzGMZx/5gnTzG3ip JzcYA2LHso/wgJ2iHPu8Rf2hrDs8wRmtK5RMzuXCUr3IDKlyma3CbHbBCa8iKKhYmVIZW5z7q4ppky9kypBYly9StczYwgHyzOpvWhMaiKrUmpcqSYjATHE0eZREFayRLA4lEc6kHB1D/WpkjWOItGCT6eovGiIJfEgG5CJi1K9xJzK53BI P8AXM2D5ppB2psTD/eLMkDcvUzNbMmnUA5g7R802DyJm3zJplCkkkkqSaHAmYapQw5mZlW4hK W4m2rXXEzXweJcuIp6o/LNFQxgq99sJUNtqXqSl9ZQ IMe06GXTzzA1kVNzXsGUxdHAbYJBE6 J1fLrQIr7WDt/TPUGRArQNTJrQl83BR7nyMizbc78RO6p033qQY2mV6Wio5msi57qtssdTHJI34ExCMxLa1qQKCZNWEZAYVqj9oMqR5klBqXLrHcwh3rC86hWL6O5sKRLP1QijY1NGomNvu3GMhtrqYoXUl06RJV/MwZp/MzEqCyds2mpvtBMmsBrUseIRl4mQIxlAzWxqZ7dma1oS5RjJ5mSDL95ZkU4zoyiZoSdsksd3Mg2W3NlRKUc6mDTD5ZkzbfTBmLKklSGRSkhMkzApvmT3EqX7iZhT9MDDn6ICYrU6kJErUmpmXuQcniVqaSbkDKQK9QbETf9MGRGsksCZmwZNbFAczFvmF2IK3zI6MDkkkkqT2jNSjsBi0coXdQM0Cn2BMV YVhseYOvzLSbT6ZfeU5kTkASPWxcARbG1tZiAV3LtrPGuNzQQhxszV52eDKhCKoicjcpE89olspcbmq39NSIjGCNeRNiz5dEzGw7aHvI1ZU8iYYyaQxJmfTAIjVKjW4C7h9gzNirKtpsRc1H qMtsgcyKpdTqBLIunEPYdiT0m75VqkcGZi52XjFaHt3BhD7xiscTRq3SDozN/jcLXwDA5DcTrqSrHmVITzKB3DSJX 037ykGpsDuMCEx8yASnIDETSAkTNipTeJrWjKI53MA/eQy/eTU1KhL1NIJtl0JhgJkA43JrmXrUwUx WYm2mIFUhklGSVSpepO38zMrU0g2wlgal 8waPgwG4w30mB0IGKkABl65jFVSkczEv2wirx43D1ULYWDHQEwU0fkVu3768SuQpgAvAgjGVc1Ha/NBXOX8xoBkk3Kk1UX7TDk93MIATqDsXRnPpozqSSSQtI9j/yREY/Qf4Aimow4gq/MLvulpWFbcZQLX4EIXCmStQRuQ17aUcDdybONzSIxbkzbVkXbYjUq6xd6WVrYO6KtPHJgaqyynchBABPibSzjU2iwAj0nhXuDLKILNNPTpdibTIGisy8HUnoljzN47AJ80jHZ Uza2LsrAQQC9yg9pm2d96M2qgiYFhZZ6nMIzbYbl9gLiVbTpwdxS26ASl0PEzvTQoHcJiz3cGL2tuMdmtxW4Hv1OjYGRuUp7TzCFePOpkbJhZgErO4ZFIMFWOYwq7UkHxI9GQs6fxDCVjjiZsJsyKqvHcY9lY9WEnYDtpp0rCB8mQjQmu9dczNhHbuVqMD95UruG/EmjubWGpG4d043qBx1Ijb/AMsyfR/SfZy0F Yett7EXYcxlaxGMzIZn3mEQ ZUnvIIFJcr3lxZcoeZBJ7wFEb6f3gtQwHyzPbzqLB9vI5jlK/LFdaaOV8LClglkJ7RGKs2xMZqtLpvPEWY/PxMmEoXYQR5gW8Tb/TMSiHo7m0XcvUsSaqL7RqAu4MYHtBZHtJrASSpJOFceo/kCIR n QICov1Qrtvtgh9UKV2FH2jByPWdVgSd2zqXSncko1kP4lKYLM9naTzNeiA228wgQC/u 0lzBta8xZVrr2gCSpO4bgzWSNmbqcgaEwWR2nmbqfutKnxBoS9uj94zZWq2bXzr7TMC1JO9QaAq2veMnakfmBsDA/KJlNWGsIvt9zA7dR/LfTeG15jOLitdkIrjdfkidXN6xTl30AYwrpo47V/qmS8/wA qBog/aaLH1ORGr8xcjNZkpCKDxAWJ3uTEMW6LcTantTu/wATNgCnnibUd3b7jc0ZvHqbLyTRVyyrvmJZNNivph2uPKidB8MV5ZtruZSV5ImLq3roXI71KMdbPmXKzlMQTyDx5Gpo1upUlHAbxsRhM81ElakJ37jc1m9Tuz1rV 2sJ/aPMakGs7PEZTZ2CdQVSgDZ/wC0t2I2FO5yq4oHWUrgb7ZrqFhssNm4NCQfpP7yFWs XR5mirQUPcg7ppvGhD1YFreN8 OJi3HtqOyNiVE5pbweYUa0JRA xmwuuYpswWsGbdj2kCYVgDrYmmHymTVQuofzKdfcwgftHMHYwYzSN1QCOZXvNtMeDKQ2qE RI6dphalZhs6AmbgQ3OoawBGpJZI8blRUsCQfVIo5mgvMyRNaEz7zXtM75gzJ qOJ/LiZ87jakCsQrAWsQ0rukuO28jX5gu8DzJhwRuRM6kDbl7lVlSCQyCFVGxA5EKDBZB5hWAkkkklI/R/JERjtP8lYMsn5odfAi533xhZmM0fSJLCQ3mSgjtP7TbptqRr6jzHWBDH1OD5lumjubsqVbvJ4grLS1naP 82s3YdIAJmhRxI9T9vcZEV9EjQ1GMsnsvOhudHHUjCNt2gxPE52K3fkbfx7/mehycCzJUpigHsr7gJtLl2ul2mUa1FwNtv7Q2OoNSll0w4ImCn8YAH5ftNobFpqx3ZfqbgTmveUYJs6UbM6t4AQhF51OXj9PfJyBpxz5BmoStixGv3h2D1EFveFOAcUEsdMPEA3dY4BPEuM04NvIGxGaFqRdka 8CbloAr95RbuPPjXMQzVkH9QwY7VvEHl1qaTUWYdvPb9jKpQCzbed8Q UO xi/BgXHI0QoPAmtDxuXkECwhRMKC3G5WppzHIVda0JHoutUtVRY2vdRJQjmtQTr7x1s/OrrFVF/Yn7eZFVCmLTlWfTjWuF8zpYXTcfIpbKzc8YVacem31GDo6tdiVFKcjbn6iBOfnetdd6tjliZi61IpWxlw831UH3gcipmPHP3nDqDrYNdync7Fbuau4uSw 8mV345BsKrrvAEE7ox0pExmv3Aa aDpousXurrlxw/khmupiNjUso5Gh5g7WyaQB3dh/EvGe4tt2JEpAteP2VlrPJ8RWxOwHjzHLcnX1/MPb8RcWUvs2NCMU3JGbBij6JmpK3uVPvGtIxQ3af4m 2W4U86M6d3TPSAs38sSek2liBIisJsFmTDPT2mZ9MSqLFJ5hYPWjISY4lvzM 8ruP3m6lFhmrMb51945WpanxF3Co2o5jOfT4kUwTCXpz0uMytu8eInlLjo5FKnt9tyOVZyzDZgW5MFMA7GtS5ROhJuLJLEkhmZawV/1QgJgrfqh0wUkkkgpHaX/AIQGvESjVJAr5jBWu8F42mt7iSle MpYNeZWDT2OD3cCb9PusAYldeDAYtyCwbs1H7cyitPlHcYeSVFbrkbZGZD7ysvFdT31oxA53OhhsSDZe3y wjGV1LGXGtqTmwr/AKm8mPNNc52jNrQmELhhySPvBK/q2aYbYzqdJwxl2MzjtrTzJ3FYxgK9947VE9HRddj5qXIGNarpte8x0vpi15tj0uvp2DQ7vaOrTmU19tbIylu0yoLCuRTjXlrcVT3E7I 0Qswb3faJ7ztJj31fy1Ub8w1WLenc7sO0AnzMHkMtnpu9Fj8349pMHDsyFuupf JXyBvW5my2sZl9tx7nZtLLw8FszMHZa9YJ btMxxu2  5wrpyo5ihFzue1DsTodQ6fjdPzbEF9rP2BgDBdCuAy3S7wRsblxJNUsZtuhBHvDk/LrU7DDF2fmBgScUA AYhzK xWDNv5fxFcnJNm9g7PvOpkXUlOyvXdOfkWL2/QNxwa5x7iYTGpNtmhzJ2nk60DDYBZbSyzGfXSyKhTUN6/ecy2/tPy8g 0Zz73arW5ze5ta1zIpyj13dzaCBR9xHe2yx0KKWUeYPGxVs6eLSdMTC4171K1a2Ab8wlVJUybKKfmCbMmDaMm/tuUir94nbWHtI9TfM0lfYrDvMcV/ZY6eZhKAr1aCv8ASNeZzcgWVroMRr7GS7Ly3rSo8LX9Jh0xci r5F2DzKzHPq655dyw YsfyY3iuSrAnx7bjOJ0hL7Oy 30DGLelUYwCYmYltjeY7EOcyG1GK F 8SI7F8bJnr2 HcejC9bI6mgZl36Y95wHxsZea7g3PiGxRJKjaR7AR2nFrObVUhPcxAB/Jmv0WRr1BX21fed34W6ZXn3X35fy1UchhNaYzZ0/MrouW4ha6/6vvOA15x15QkE Z2fiHqnexoosJxwdBt/UZy6rrLenNQyhtH6pEqqTNnqnc0tDHncgxLVPPAjlNOiC42JVqCX6VmJIYaEycdx5InWSvAJPqd6k 4hV6VTl2FMRXsbWzzD1WscI1EE7YcTVC6JIM6tvSblbsuq9H8kzl5VRxXK9 /2jbowO5ud6jdA1Rvfmc88oTuN0P8AwgJJkXrkkGLtwTGvaLP9UW1gmVLMqZtWDITKkMzLDQdvJ3NbmbPAhSHJJJJK4zTQ1iALWzk/Yxb3nc6Y NWga8t yzQFk6Tm2EFago/LCHTovUrT2pil/wArH7Oo9NrGkW5j 8zT1q k7xLWT8blgXG DurXoCalr/8AdNZfwj1WivTBGX8GEX4g6uR3HK X7ai b1zKddNkOT  oa2ETjHG XIb5/wZl8wDG9FKQ5c62faLG1ns7iST ZpAO4E Qdw1cPYeI2BY72AMpXfbHsPqVNmOVNKqvOxEzdZavcNFta1EenVX355pr5PJacr us/Hob8gOmDmAFcb W4X2lZeNbWxOHll625A34nIHVMjGw3xFrDL37/aZXq9yhe6rtBHGvedI59OkP1Kg7vYQGQclcWxmvdl/wAxc9WvHBq5lX9WvfHNTVKARyZWDSFh3Qn7 Z2PhvJQdWrFjaU6BnFIDouj45lVM1bhwePvvxDGd/4ysqPX2amwFfT1Od0ak5WUy1a7u2Isxssa137mI951vhq/HozmLkAdvB8blQU8Oh5Y5Ha//wDoSHpF2j316A887nRGXXd9C1k/9LQidMycgFky6qx9meMTXBONWGIK JX6CvIU/N2EfmdnK6Fk0p6r5eOw wYTeOuPQmr6EcfcHzK1rHnG6TcPmQq37mBfDyE5asn9jPVWZHTdaGOVI9txR7cZvoBA3NqZHmctXZq0Gww4jFPShXkiu6wdjDY1OtY1JLd4XgcHXmcrFtX07SQWdjwSfEmx24h3IWioJWp7lWIm2qpz8nDSgGOwTvcDedjXmaQ9fFsEPgcSIqfaLeoQdb8Rit17dkzOVirQFXuDNo 87uJXgJhBxnOlhXkTz12Qrr2AEtHdEY6hsfjXma7WPU1G1wa83Y7T5jCYVuwS6Hj7zmYy0VqrurAa1wY0n6dtem7jX3M5/RhkYL8dyK3 YW7pdC0d9afxJdYVU36p3E7b62YizKdP2m qwRVD1/p8wFN8IQfeOV34/SOnDBqb5XbbkzitfWX16zWAcqT7QNeWE6jXbf8Axal2WU 8THQ63j4DV412GEIb6wPM5L2emdKNQ2Zn1X3M2PSK1B4H2iystx Y6jIq1T5dm9KRBPl2/wBRBH7xtMXHI5AaOVV9OrXVmMCfvuVfqGa7sRsdOxWWz3YzudCy jYdhuvaz1v7vaeU6gyC0mnYX7AzfTOpJT/DyR3Vn/tJZ7XqN/w3mObL8i1nPjW55e3DxXsb0FJH5MP6GLeimgsNc73EK8iqtrPUZhrxr3mbkvk4bB 1PkEf HelVZxsF2QKvbZM5r5DWsXAYqOBOr0vCJwrLMhHStRvY95lUDJ6NYLbRiWJf2N2k71Nn4azqrQt7JV3DYZmGp2sfpfTf0KWNfkI1g7iNaH 5xrLHsLUsbbgCQhY 0XNTfDtleycmqxfshiduIlbdppbidbD6fnVfPXUmvbmFyDmBf4lIH51EvNtWAd9uoJknTyF2x2Iv6akcmFpwn2DYlWjWo0yoPeK3Eb4ktgUkkkC17xzG2y6Gj 8SjGNa1ZPbCA76DryO2Z9R6zprKxLXKuPisGK5LszfOBLaHBd3kKto/xFb7OSp5IgschbRzLYd5ZhJU0jajFbcbiegsPWdrAnUYf0vozufDFVK4vUMlV/iVqRueZV9EGd74ftCfDnVrGPkwLm9KPr9QGO2j6m49i01W412HlAV2VE9rTiYl5xsqi9FG1bmdqhFzepZIv7q2I7lH3jykkuNbY/YhJX 6FODQvF12v3jxstxqiDhOyexnDzcr9Rcdh1P2nRLpYuJ0yvPVrMkejrkTFvSGyL7XwraDT7bM5GmHuQJA7pXpWeYumvQcouvq20KhI2e72j2Xh9FoYKtyvoa2p955v1bCNdz/7mNDfzltzNXdenpCtuvKsVvup4kIw CmZY5 wM4DNsza2FRsbjEvSLn4aU9jiwt TGFz8a/wCVBrXieU9Xu r3nR6LTZkdQVcYoGC8d0cVsdw9raI5Pvv2lZvprfXXWwOxsiGPQ qIq2WWV6DbYD7RLqwFWQf7gPP4grnnStgO2HdvY4i2NWy1fMPeNL8w/Eo61oDUdXfgJBMVt ox4DncTtVks bwzamjnb9KkAnjzMmphyTxOzk9JX/kEx1Pajp3d01/xIx0BW1Sd Yta45U9ysq6G/Op1xkXWVCsgdo1zF7XtVu0le0TVRLHYuUfiKTiopXt4IE2EWr nv/AGgRayDtLqZk3K3DNqb9Bzur1ypEWtqqO2Ubgmyq6/6wY5ienfUWHmbIlx76rAe7s7RAHu1vU7HVEC4nyzn4OO VeKwd8bk1Zc/MwAUn8CMnCBAJggGFqr4buInRbHsUcNzAF1xO08hh9oG8Cs/MWjvbeBssCIjnM3BbxNKqTCtjBgQIOqpmIUDe Jb2DXCxzpdRe4Wa4EAfTdBrVB83brUFmVta9egigeZeRbrLRR7SsxW9HYPEikTB6al9naLhoHZAnXybbbQen05CVKy62ZxOmXegxYnWxAWZzfqA4PKmMaunkZeVjsmLnXHsr VWQbBEXa6h2I9fR8DUvIyMW5AbztpychscWHsQ/wCJWpx0y7pxXnuv YOy 9wAc1j 85DMh/uEtCu9ruFul0XJ2AbQ5mWUkfNxF0fdo4jfaSvzCBJ2LzF7PMZtH5irjmZmJJJIMkJWdAwc0p1NGFLELvZ/3B7P3kLcSosvnexCUnVnPgwXMvtJPmDDuO7fap/xKSwquuwzq/D7VJktXegY/cw/VMapN2VqBDVOEthA5Eao6g1XScjFHHqsDxGqcXHtQFiATMvg0VsT/SIHCATuThgCBsczq5GSj2Y162E2rXohYqMfDHJ7v9xjH9Ck91a7143HkHLM7PsqVixSoex94rh4A6hkO72MqgEnt94DOy77bAr/ACr/AGiBwLc1XtXGViSpHE6Jro1YfSWt9JbMh7D5Ue0xbR0TGdq7rckOPYROrItwVIAItI5Y 0572PYxZ22x8kzJdJk6Q76rsv8A8yjjYG/NpiFBAuU64j7t3eABHCo0YHt6plFMBRytuv3gjbpdHUwWAUnxM1egxOjY6JU71ljd9Cn3jR6bXVnKtdXo3IdsB9p0K p4OR0vpxrtUXUEdxPtNVdT6fk/FzXG5Fp9LRYngmOpz/oeRmfIawWUk/fzOHlV2W5ddbHuLHW56 5ek3rsZVJcnjRnmsmkJl94t0lb/UJNdOdn4WsApDIAdj8QakE61uAzMr0upsysWQj3msbNSxXdio141GHRXXtHE16mMFX1a9ke 5z7M7 L262DHEzalrAeon/AlOdotuYjaLMW1wPwIP18UgBmb9tzFmZj ewr/iD/AFeITsg/6mGiWPib0oM5mUqF/wCGCI cnCJ2ASIre1bttARMqBIrqASZp7AU5/3BsW8E8TYasrqGnEqqqc8kmdvERa0HYdTkV21VnkR6vqdCDmbRg3UgTRoxXo94pzi3HiXZ1NbEKrW/ ROZ3v6pZTqDWC5Fm8tm3wG3Gze99m0biclmPueTH nbbgETUGu2zfzPxEc1ttrf/ed1MX1F0NbInCzqvTyGBI4kRRUgdpAnbx6hjdPrI pxsziEceeQJ6Gqk5PQRcG5QajjQpQguuZiN6m7gzKRviIY Q2Ojgt8xhje6KncfMk1TggaXjUAqENzC r3jzzM BtoirzkUouvP3iLfvCXWd3AMD3c7gyt/eWGPjxLC93OpfZowZpSUIaPV2GyvZ8RIAnz4jlWgmh4iwVoHtFHjl3G4m3ibWYkkkgyTQHyyptfp8TMyo3IJrxLB0JtLA8wir3fKISrHtuOkAjA6Xm Ur3KkTrILemBWdMvmCuyb3Ha1nymHOLl1WBbV7S3mHswAKj43Nh0lTsaZXJIjL3 vX2vtSIrWr02gAb3HnpsyNBFHd944LXOcEMAXPmdPGpAetFPLzf/AAOR2F3yaFX7d3MxUK8bLo7LA5B0SDKkg9AdStD5Ta47Bqdnpe6sY2KO1vQJJ/xOV1LC3n2dvh f2nbqHZg3V 5x 0D/ABNja8s9jWKGZts2 YJhrZjiYdnpD5edeIq1fbaFYHmbDqk VgY0LB28sJnIoNGQE0TwD 86a9JrZQxrb6dxxPrHIawd2uDD4 OXPc2io51D5GNjUvrtP52fEAz0j6Cf9xw7o63VVqwqr7S3BhBl4vG6NaWIG1Dod3j7S 6nWmbX2kk5Rk44dT2EaOxDX9VRga2TfO5ziK9cOPH plewNssCdQxUMM1N3zkcmZ9PCXhg5P8A0mLPdo6WBNhP7zfjV0N9L1tvWDAeNxmi/o4T It2/wB5xRsytR9IdizL6Wv8mqxt/czK5OC5JbHYH95yQSI/01EZ27wD 8ef/QsFbJwgD206itlqEaUftOzhYCZjOvpcA/ab/wCCrfPspKlQgEu8p3Hnu7fJlggjXM9E3w5X3aDMYI/DZP0sRDD7cIdg8ljD0XV1n6Af3nTPw1eDv1OP2gLuh5lR2oUj8zYv0XbP2O1UAijNttkCMviXI3z1bP4itn1aKlf8QzG1TgHmGxUB/r7YFuBrW4XHUNvUn9Du9PFFRDWZg8eDOfmU0ZOQ7LkL/qIsW5GoFvM15aUxbipWgP6hTvzOpXm49HT/AEFfZI5nA95JKjTaez7iayNkLoiKA6lltwYZdq yZdthZdGL758yf5iEPEmveXJMGqwfxNNr34l461tZ/GbtWdSvBoeg2WA8/T ZjHO7AaiRB12sp0TxHTjBQAh2pmXwdVO2xsePzC/XTA3buUkRRo3kUWU9oPgjcVf/AFJoswOSSSZK44lS gCfJ8RP3nWxaluxxz4mFcwkBpXBPJnXPS/UPEIOiEnQ8xhcmuwpvtYj9oVM3LTlL2nR/wCIWuxQ huNDp9NBD8NKgcw5eTksj3NzHKWDHTE8zPUB6VYKrqI4 Rab1UnyYMPYqLkMVO9QtFLZTkd7Kv/AExTIf0r3X rc6XRu567GAnWRNNJgUIqB0NmvufM2mBjrZ3JSFIPibLuPaZsutZO5G0wlyRFR8b1CW18wmELNnIn3Ugxai/MGV23nS6MNjlv1isDviOROuguICoAUbAnnurYv6fOrXX1MP8A5naa6xB3At5nF6lfZflVMyv8p3yIWK56M9YxtddpqT/1Ag/ae4Xo9KFR6utIAZ4MZFuV1mrJZDpSB4 09U2a9t 9nU0g2CZPw1iZ SaXdkIGwwHmeXp6Hjquba1rduNaK/HBnp8e 7/kbDs6Wvc4eMzDoGW40xuy Afc7j5OqyuipiX41RIJyBtdCD6l8PnCFBc82v2 PE7PVMTqIyun5CdvrKBxvgCD69l224Pff2F67gBqGD0593wcFYf I4PI4gH EX38t /8T06ZGRaFFeN3aUTS1dQZtfpgAZXmY07fOsjFqotetrWLL IIpTx85/zOh1et6ep5KuihgZyzsn2nLqa6bonp1Hw8e/4W/wBM2dy9s5yKe4b 89mUC0p3D kcTTjRbjzdfRsixO9SupX6TIxCDscztWdyWh1X5T/2gM/TYwcH3necY53s30V7MV3e0AsdHW4arPZuqZlyoPmAGv2i9QVkr23OhJhqozMrnnQlZqddAZl7EHSrxNtlXf8ATAgFiCBuEWq1vCaleY2snIyCd71 PvAZD2sNlm39tRz9LkGUcK48M2pF5N6cg95/p2Zz8jp5dy3zEmeo/wCOGx3WQn/G09wPqcyLFSvFN067fCnUNjYLUks09acCsE/NE oUV0qgDA951Iw685k459Muoif6a1hsLPU5mGtWC5HPy7MVwKP/AAa2kfK3iFhjzr4zIB3TPpkHzOt1THsSoXa/hngTkAln0ePaRjonp/mT0j78R2/pWRVUtpU6IiLKQdN5 8ms0KbT4Xco0uvlZ0WXKopQVr3KRsmJ2WOT87dpm0ABSfaQDZ0Yzi/Pad6AAmLANuVMzBcg NiNHqGR6aVbAVRxKRAMcNrmMNi1OmwfmhTB0dRUCBvjzJUFvuRWbQ3zKrSta9M2jF6nVctSH7v3hHXXR6lWtuX3jwAOIh1dErFfagBPmdm1FdA4A1OT1woRX2NviFTa48k1/mSZKvB3Hcai 1P4TkRKdzpqbo2PM0ahLh9QXn1SBLsOdV9eSN/gxrIvvUdoBiBVnbbf95XnTL8Wlltrj1Lide8i3WKfqJG4NkcWDRGj9ox6DA6J4lzlFqsvI9THHcdmJYnzZlWv7hD39qggyunIHy1Yf0ncrGX1ROzPcidboAIwrG 5nM6gj2ZLtOp0h2Tp7BV95k043yj5phWCnuGtRbItI4JiwZxyG4lSorq31G ysqPxMJilOq10q2vl8xRMyysA72BBjqar1IXMpJAmaTXo6sAhu0uDzH6un440ba1Y/tOAOt1gnyDHKOuIfJgZw9DXRhoNJip/qEGPRwFqQGcMdbRgNOBIvVUJ7u b8T4dHIU492YyhQPQM8t0/CsXo2FcTv1MgnR8eY31HqTmrKfv2DV2wGFk p0rplCqR6ZLGMpsdu3prlzfk5LlgeFHA1B9aw8VeiPdTUzHatyfzObZ1e52ZbD4PEVy8vKy8VqF2tZ/PtOvnY517Oq9VxKGICbrBH5hBn0qw3Z/3nkBdaKK09QkKuvMxZa3bsMZv6vg5cTr7ep1bJckHvbicxqmZSQPH2jnUFD3u52CJqsCrozOD87NOdmPRyRx1776135IH7T3y4iWPy4JCieJ6eoszqgF2N7M9I1jq3cN71zOnEcv5K6w6VWwHzA905HW kP0/pvrdwZWs1 00Mm9TwxA9pjNvvyOk3V2uWC/MJ161zjrUdFFlVDLx3qDuJdJ6c9nVM5WBHbxCYHW81MXH7rO4KvHygTHTut205WbaatljzOWdKx2a8P0yQFB1ClCB29sRPXl43VotJ/zdbf0SvrQ0yEe8E7EQY6rS3ldQi5eLZ5cCbGK2MS2hBs7BvMdaumw/JaDAvhg/S2zDDChyioIJieZetjU7A4bccsxCEbfmJ3UA5SoF1obmzDrGbnC7GuQjtBGpno6tbiUo2 xD/uCzqNYdx9wNzpdGqKdNxeOWG5z6q4Q Kra68SrHXjnunG6Rjpk9Voqc/IT3ND/ABHZ6nVWB57eCPtG/hLGDW3ZRX5UGgZwro7nXLsenAsZiAddtY 08JV/EsRG523iet IqRb0sM3lGnl8JC fSPcuJOnXtHxqdVVcaCDcTu6NiWkltCG6jYtFhXfzAanDyci5n0rkbm86n0zbhY OSUO9fmLDBqf5vWC/gzTqxVuSTFHrAb6j ZXnD6EsqdGCeoCn3krJU8tMggrwRFmJJ8wLpfq669HtDyLalzBvTCAfac0EiEFrAedCZUO/rWp7lDFlPETynLsDvcz3 2pm48j7QsFY2PtJKkksud3CBXHUrrmcIzr4lxWlBrcYOq61ZLJpgIK7BZz3ACZTK0PEPXmjWp2kc70511JrsXY94w6gE/tLzL1YodDzM5DjyPtHcH65eY3zECH6WQiu5ETufdup1KUFeIW17R/VaRysg2se37x7CybqcPt1xOaig3Aedmd5K9VhOzzHyi9EjYbDzNhF9zGf03P0za4y 41N5GwutHdoDxCjp6l9kRlccBflOjCpWwHLTeVFx05NfTNDCQD6dxvuI4kDbPPEqcNKQtxe0cJqKDFv51sTt7G9DmEBbX0CPhr08zmU5FNLFydNoTsdLx3StVcHbDazPxDW642OSuhZYBO7VQyZOKhXQK63DMTa4a4Li1jZzzDCph8qrxO4cN/WYhfeaGG uEnSdyOX1wjX2p45lLXtdsJ2zht7pBthv4Cy/crSPEdY7VvJUEe5mMrDanCxyW W7kTp/E2M1XOtcc8QfWx2YPTFYa1VsTh19eifIB8PYrv1MkDaV/UZ6j9OhJ4nI HK7q8Oy5E36h1uOWvlAn5SJfEcuvtMtjJrgiK51QXp SAf6YEm9x8xI1MWlzhZIJ38s6VoNhVJZg4p/Exj4 rslAdQHTr2XDpH24EJ67pkXH7wmimPQdW15k9OKtlWMx3MfqLNx2saYcyhWDyDzF/VJ5JkFpB3viDGxVYBsMQZtFyV8O0Di5y1v/FE69ObjWc9ygahphM3Xet2sWbeoBnK51rEd3Z8s7eMcOxtq4LgExLpuPVfTkWlwC1p8yLS5nUW10275fadHEcUdFx7tj5KidSuv4iU9EyHWxSf3g84U43wzS7uA70aAnHqrjxubc TlPaV5fxPY9Io9Ho1CFe1jy08p0mk5OV8xGk5nfsy7NgLaOxRoCT509XGuvkHpTr3fMfE8xhsVyqnTysf6pa1lOi  Yn09O6zf2jOG9bHQvusyLWdz5gLFOwVMKw15mZ2nEToTBu3Q95P0I9PuY YQnR1JY9mvxIsYgawhIUxU/VHwhJbYirVkliPacrMdJQdy9yEaknNWq9xI520uZImtZUkkkCk6uN/IWcqdfFG8YS U9fg6bhFO4Ksza8TvjkHkDYH7y8gMKz 0q46HnxAWWuzKqLsQ/WEwOnm5tuZ12wGNJQEa1EMU2qn2l3XZfbpN/4lSHSlOMa84Kx8Gep/Td9aldbnlafXrtLWo5M7FGfY1egCv7zomw8cW3z5mDXYP6YD9df9wZodSu1zqZNjXzL5Qy/V7R41KHULhyEBmLMprBt6tTM362xvcoOD5MXNinjWhILAIiujQU7xOigRtACefTI7W3G6s/XMcp0f4o7XPS8dfJv7jO51C6ijqeDjudNqeSz89burYIY/yz3Ez0H/ACGFm2rdZpmQ6Uzj1zVvShK 3YIM16Y1wJx0uoLbS0L/AJjVdzN9OQv 5yvPSfh7011yJDUut9oi4vsH9StLOVYD81Q/xDOlzHz74tzRb1B6AO3TaIl9ZycfqXS8a2uvXoJ6f7z1 V03pOTcbsrDHqHyfM0emdHvxxjitQg9gNSrWed6B1GqnpiUNiu5B3sTqrkY1p/8s439xOxh9Mw8RQMarQEb9JP6VX/U0/ksT5efGBXaSAutwGb0cVdNyrdeEM9Ka9eFUfmJdTr7 mZKPaB3IZV/ltDznw90OrO6Ni3E6buMPidCTKfK7m12PoRj4b6hg4XRqqb8utWUnXMN0vrXTlfID5lY2  ZP9nR86EPhitTotuaPw0gHDTp/wDNdNPIzazr7GBb4h6Yp/nhv2EZ33ReXNb4e xH oKzol6j5VBH7ToN8U4IOgrn/EG3xRSf5dLf5leu/wDiccS/plyse6iKthEDlSs7dvxK7nQoERu6kbz81fbuXKqEcXHNWQHFhA7TFVe qplQkKXJjeQvq1soft3AoSECM2 2NUTzsi5sJ1ckg xM5FuVbaldb2syoNAMeBO31FlajYH1HU1T0/CapBYvzAbnOxUrmdPsrqU6IB/ YyWVtH/4h26XSW/gqTCp0q/X8vj8x1N ubklWr0ILBYK3nzO6/RTZX83ymc23o9mO3cb0P7SpQ2wA53uDB2ZSron5zubNRYbVuZWwAOCH4mmJ7dTNyPT87cxdssnns1IVIYQEhhAVkfOpEqjKBYgrIrj1idSLHSB218xdhox1uR5gGq2fM53k6Cp8cSWeZZUgzL ZFjRmSVJJUudXF/8uonKnTx37KE/MvhHX4arH3m3ZVMWa/UWyMkn2na34iQzbYpJ0RMo6qvnZnNNhJ8zdZPncOTeXUR2Zh2k6j1Xy6PJM5uIzb8x9bDrzOyDYt9yBNiypjplH Ii1v5mRbz5j iuia8Yj3lrXja86iHe3s2pA/HJ3HE2n/4KeGkORVrXmJd4PvKJ2RxDy0pvsqccECL2IFPB3Me/nUhbnkypBar3lqNAnfEo6 8qwgVeZaZ9c/KZXzBrnQ1OljVCrFVAx3ve5x6yWzBv7zubAUCTHar7rAeHM0HuH02sP8wYbUsuZWOemaczKrP85tTpY/U7VHzWb/czidxIiWTc6nQYiT1FR7WnrCLt2Cn94rk/GONUxVKl39wJ4e22wf8AqsPxA77gTsk/eeTr9dY9g/xOLzzeUB x1NL1gP4yrP8Ac8YVJI2B/mdHEJVfYiXxzKXoz1W4f/lMR Ypn9SvfFdVYnY1vcSVS3OxKtDCtvE9E45ctcpO1h22DWj5gbVX1Dr3/Ebxez1GUjuMNdSFcN2DUjzD6wthBg/yoNfczp70faDAXQ7RqWQdy5IL0L6zD8zYyN/V/wBor78mXxK8p/TgvQnzLNg18p3OeeDxL7m9pN5Mp9D3MSZGT6tREWsJsZD 8nydCz1IpQHg907XThjsqG4gkCcDLtLsuzxuMJf6bcESbC9UllSn Bjkn9pL78nsP8tB ZxaepIx29mv/aYezIpZe4P3f5kTlmMqu1h3WZY1/wBM5rgJ5VnnRORWo2FDH7EQVjK4 UamzGclrHJIVCv7yu5lHk7j9mOHGyx/xF7cPS7BM2KmFjajjtck7gbMQE/LYAD7GbapyOEgWRw3zScUycSxTsFT/mWAwbmWpas78iDNjNZMwjMdzBYy3OvMGp5mZog 8Db9Ua13RfIQqw/MjtUBkl6knJSR6s7pXftEY7UN1LKgs1N7MjoHm 2TR w/3LOYwuKpHJhq8OsDe5XKjzLS1t ZUc7pmutEHHmb1Arag8nmGUkjYnSVysqBQfMgrUTa7I9peiJY q7VlFN ITRkGvcxlFDROdkwvaT7yj2j3mu8AStaJ2D3Mo1gnkzJ2febA2fMdbGWQJzuLX5I8CHvOk5M5lmu7YnLvpc41ulkFvcV5jwyVZfonNAB YeYdH0mj5kesX4dBblOtiEBr3vU54O TvUKbdAAR/txvB3a9vyjc52XXez7WrYhhaRNDJs1qb zW8uWwcHTI3 pR0NbJnVOSxGigP8AiY9IW/VVOdsPmuYSd xEKljL4McPT1LfKDBvhWD6VM06w4CLrCfq1LNtnZrvkOLeD/LMG2Pfritv9S/YVQQlncx3zHnsrfu b2nP9HI0QKn/ANQlePdYf5TCVO0WGKGGyu IxsCL14eSh36Z1Ddjjyjf6nadIxZKyuJFAJ9 PuJvtHtH0ljQlhgJNfkSiPyJtLWxMsTuUQfaZ2fsYEHITuO9czXdpBxzCa2fEpkHkqZFhgJRfYSgSDwYQg68QDDfjiSowMgqNbm1zEHvOeyn 6ZCfmR6kOOr sT 7Uo5in ucztH33J2j/6Y 42Oj pTWy0FbZQ3JG4lofb/ALzJGzwdCR6I72KRpIE733blBRvyRKYmTaqKdyZSk7mTvc0qkw1h0bWoPMIPbCIvHMBkcw6MAkkknNS43Vaq1gGSSJhhCjCE9FCPqEkkod1k1L47pBShOg0kkYiVoUf/ANiwioQvFokknTkdK7D7XCWEII/iySTrHOjeP/UEgI/vEkkUVfcP71l96/3iSSLJ3L/eJC6AfVuSSJJ5FgPgwBK68ySTl26RlSPYzXd/1aEkk5r1tbdnQs2JoWDf1iSSaxmhYDyWWE7kHPqqP8ySQInr1r9BWX66/wB6n/PiSSFjan6tVYasUf5l/rQTxYskk2Mv9Yn/APIss5gA WxZJJgn6zX/AKqGaXMQON2KJJJUT0cGVWF2LVIgzkoW0bUMkk7RIF7VOdKVggqa13r/ALkkiiqCpr YJg9o8WCSSbWZDAHmwTQas/8AqLJJKKd1Y/rX/csumuWX/ckkK0Zd08dy/wC4BwANqy8ySSass 9 RM7H3Ekk4dKiwV 4Eva/3CSSGKVx/cJeh/cJJJJRiFG9wLPzJJBmO7Zlq2jJJMBlsGvMFcdySTVoDJJJIU//2Q==
[h=3]Matthew Wilder - Break My Stride (Solid Gold) - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28KobNbbI2s


----------



## senile1

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBwgHBgkIBwgKCgkLDRYPDQwMDRsUFRAWIB0iIiAdHx8kKDQsJCYxJx8fLT0tMTU3Ojo6Iys/RD84QzQ5OjcBCgoKDQwNGg8PGjclHyU3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3N//AABEIAaACKwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwIEBQYBBwj/xABFEAACAQMDAgQDBAcFBwMFAQAAAQIDBBEFEiEGMRMiQVEHYXEUMjRyIzNCUoGRkhUkk6GxFkNTVGJz0SZk4TZEY3SCF//EABoBAAMBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgMEBQb/xAAnEQEBAAICAgEEAgMBAQAAAAAAAQIRAyESMQQTIjJBM1EFI2FxFP/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFzSUneLKzwzfjGP7q/kYOjpu8WP3ToKab7E29ujinSSjD92P8hkYw/dj/IhhjEKuhJQhn7sf5Eo04fuR/kEXwTiNUkeOEP3I/wAh9KnTx9yP8hTTY6lhNZBchngwS3eHH R74UFh HH SHrElx2IOLzhrgTTRsKdNRX6OHP/AEo0LOnRTWadPn/pRnU eC7QbUeO6Izm4uRr29jR3Z8Gnz/0o0adpRi8eBT/AKEJ0uarU8ftI0pQainjk6fjWRzfIx28o21DP6il/Qi5Ttbd/wC4pf0Ir0nhl6iz0JqvP8e1m3tbf/l6P Gi5TtLZ/8A29H/AA0Jt2i9RxjJNgpUrG2x Go/4aKs9LtZTWbeis/9CNeKTIVox4w SNxlllpn19CsfCzChRz RGZPSbeOcW9L hHRpSUcd0QlQT5wVjk4 Xl7cw7GlF/h6WP 2i5Z2tr 3bUf400aVSjFcbeR1G0jLGF2LvJNOW5bU/7Otmn/AHal/hor1tOoQT/u9L hHQKmkksEK9GMo9jOck2yytchKyoucsW9L/DRt6Tp9GcMu3o/4aLMLSCb3ItWuKKwkPkz3Ok4Z426yrK1C0t4xdN2lJtvPFNGLOwoSq8UKS//AIR2FxJOMpeHkwrqi1VU0sZ7iwygz6nXpSULeMPC8Ci1/wBtDLe3s4T81tRwl 4htHTqtXdJdh/2Rryt8 pdsc9v/SfAtHzG3o8//jQ52VOnS3KhQa/Ij2Fs8NRTeBkYyxtk2vkZ1lbf7U42lu fs9H/AA0NpWVs5JSt6OP 2hyptPsM2vA kXKxWr2drGXkt6X8IIU7e2z Ho/0IuJJfeYiovPlCsT52/sr7Pbf8vR/w0SVvbf8vR/w0evK7k1Tm47kuAkOZX ynb23/L0f8NEJW9v/AMCl/QicpYePUg5e5WlS0uVvb/8AApf0IVO3t9z/AEFH hFh8ipAvyv9kOhbr/cUv6ELlSt/ BS/oRKpITOYFcq8dK3/AODS/oRGNC33Z8Cl/QiEpsI1Eo8gcyv9p1IW OKNH hFeVOhj9TS/oR45Sy/YW5MelTb3w6H/Bp/0IHRobf1NL hEFLknnC5G3x25L4h0qcOnpuFOEX4keVHHqfLD6r8RZJ9Oz/7kf8AU VHHz/k9j4n8YAAMXUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADT6dSlqUU/WDOhq03ReUc1oktl/GXsmdfSnTr09sl5sGWft0cXpTjl8smiVSlKEnxwQ3egSuiJJ8joMSlyNiWuGEkRXYnFAuHW8mmW8birHsPpNvgGsepYZYhPC4F7Gz2m0pcj10qN3Rquyol7nScT hx9lUUXx3Ois7lOGH3Jwy1UZ4Wxb24fA i2it48FyyzSqwkuD0uLOacGfFZV6hJmhQk9hRtkpdjRoJRiky8rCmGz4NkqizglHCJyhuSaMax5ePrpFLg9ivcE12B/ITyeXHsSoxkEE4cJEovHDJE2ua9PUiM0TiRkiJ7GXcV5ogk0P25ZJUzS3pyfTtu0IyWMS7CK8aTl29B86e4h4GXlhjdKvnrSpRbhlYBxbmWJww8YI4yXtzZb9F08QyQeHU9Bk0skdqTyxsrl2lK3m1nJWqRmmW4zmu74FVpp8R7gvO42dKk2L7sZVjtXJCK5XzGyjyccjvE20tpB8LkTPPZDioW3uk2RfckuO5BtYZWmkRlLAqUzypIrynyLRibyIlnI18nuzMchpKpJvkS2y9Oi1DcVmsd0LR7KyyDZOdSGGvURKT9mVFzpLcshOokivOol34K9WrnhCbY5MH4gVFLQpRX78T5mfQOtXJ6NPKf34nz84 b8ntfDv sAAGTrAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABd0d4vV9GdDCUoyTizntHWb1fQ34xkvcnKbdPDOmtCpCrTSeNwirR2dl3KlNzjNNZNSlUVWG1rDMvTeKSTXA1dj2rRcJe6PFhI0laROPoMiLT4JxfuNaxT7DqfcTT7Do8DaT0sQeUebcPJ5Tl8hjba4Q1w63liSNmzqc9zBpZUjUtH8yM8WuLWqRbfyIxrSpSxngZSlvp49SNWm B8fJZdFlxytfTrtLGWbdK5jJLDONpSlF5Rp2d2o4Umd2OW2d4sY6qNTKJzquMVgzbe8pyxyWp1IzisDcXPh0PEabaJU7jH3ivKXAipNo1xw28nPjaaqbpLBbMqzqKTS9TVXCMeTHTzeTGSpwR7KPAQaJPkwOSXElR5PcE49z3bkeymBaRJIZtISDZ3DRVSK9itJeyLbx6h5Euw5XPnxTJnTz7Hm3KLdXa/uoRhmsycGfH40sRVy2WGljuI4c Soy1CKtKbSbyLnw0aNScdjS5KM08fdKFIlIgnkZL6CxwRGTFSGyWe2TyMGk92ClRTqZFY90Way54QtZX3sJAPIvbk9zCKw3lkn8llFeSlKb4wgPcTrVcUsRM c3L1H18LvITJfuxDSuldwecpckKim1zJIsNS2vOEirV8Nd5ZGWyKmxLluTK85fuxwMrV4xXk5ZUq3LwRWmNYXWu7 xJbu2 J8 O76wryqaQ16b0cIcfN T3vg/xAAAydgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANLQJqnqEZOKktr4Z1Cu4Y/UR/kcroUVK/Sk8La TpdtKPeTf0E6uH8T/ALTBrPgxRON1B8KCRWU6P7MZMaq0V92mv4oVjpi7bzhU8s0Rr0FF VcFbxpYyopfQtW9y5LbNLBGtGRhdicVyOrUkvNDnIlbi5VxYgNXYr0pvs0PjjPJTSUyA m wmOO/oTUlnOeB3Gq3FlRWMobbycZdxVGcZcLsMeIvy85HjGuN36bVjXXCbNKaU45RzttNxx7m3a1nKGJfzIzx1V URlHDwTppbj1yg5YbX8xkXGKWOTbDZXVWaNRRZqwr RcmXQpeK8x4RbitssPsa7c/Jx9LXiZITy0So0XUbSaS oThiW1eh1ceW3jfImvQtZyjNfU2adRySyZdtQcpd0WlW2VdnAuTVeBzeVrQhIZvKdOal8n7NjotvscuURjnlOj4PLGxKy8o6EvYzrq48v7Nl2EyY1Yfd4I1YxUW8r Yttc8bZuFNRaFTgmu4xwyiD4 hWNcmcv7hShhnkksMa5Jd2l/ErV37GuOq5eWeE2RNvOBU4NDksyPaseDTThnfarhr1B5fAxQe75BOLGW1acBUlGD8xYnLGO2GLq7WspZ Q57Vj2U3nsuDx7V3WWeRi92JNNeqz2GQpZfsn8you42FOk59uCCtFKXm5LsvCpLGXJ uB9NwabisJe4bdnxviZc1UPsMpLEFgqXVmqSbnLk6BzSh6Z pUr04VKT3LLCV7WP Ilw25K5qwg2ktxTld4TNTULZRy0jmL6W2TDyjxvlfEy4sjbi6qSeIy4KtScscyE73juLnUYrXJjilKQipI8qVGl6FepNsi1rJpldVSzpcvzo4w6/qaWdMa/wCtHIehycv5Pc D/EAADN2AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA0dBSlqCUu21nUwp08YSOT0aThfJrvtZ0cZTn6tCdXDftXVGEVzgi5QXsVlSlnzMnGSh6A32cqifCROL9kJVRPlJE41MhVSrVCvteJjpUU/NTKGeclilVnGOFLCM/S5UllRe54M/UNZpUFso ep8g6gvVb0IxhLM5/5FLQNN3tXVxHOeY5LlZ3O5XUEK sXj/RJwXzCpb63SWdza p0sFjhdizTjGUcIre2s4MspvbmND1W V/G3uX390dnFra25djOdhRldRrumlKPqVOotRdjbSp021OrwsF46GFvFvaep9Twsm6NtHxK3pgyp3/Ud756O MfkmXum9GUIRu7umpVJ8pyOytYpQThjHskaeHknxzy7tfOXqXUli1OcqmF3zHJu6B11vqxo6rxj9s7ena06scTinF9013OU6w6Po3MJ3OnQjSqRWdq7MnwyxvTO3LB9D0utG4oRq0ZqUJrhot3dq52laMXibh5Wvc U/C7qSdnqa0m/l jm8Ld6M 4SoKNNpYawaL v5x8F0DW9Xr9X09NqXlTw1VlFrPsfaVHLSz2R8W6UgpfFKax/v5n3WNrueTTiy08/lx8nlrR5zuOI K9a/stMV1YVZUnTeW0d7Gk6fqcd8U47ukr2T/cDPt5/0pM3z7p99c63YO90 7c4L0ci/R616t6Zq7dat51ofl4R1fwQTfTcsdsnd6pptpqNvKle0YVYNftLsc1lTncN mF0f1pp/UlKKpzVO4x5qbOuUUn7H506z0C86I1uN/ps5Rtpy3Qcf9D7V0J1HT6k0Khd8eKliaXuL0PCe45f403mp6Tp1DUNPu5UYKShJJerOc0jTOs9T0SGqWeqynuWVBo6n4 pf7C5/wDc0/8AU1vhRFS6OtnImuiT7XA6L8RtZ0PVFp3U8MrON D67b3NO/sI16DUoVI5i0fK/j3pVvSt7PUKUVGq5Pc1wdD8HtQqXXR9GNTL8DEU2Viw5cOtvnGta1rdLrCenq8mqc6 Ir2R9utITdjQVSTc/DWX/A I9Tpf/wCqWy9Hccn3mlFeBTSX7KNOP25Pmcf2QnbhkKndD5RwV6kdzOiXbxs54vFJJibytClQqVJSSUIttkpLDycR8T9cjbaZHTrWX95uZJLHfHqTldL LxXkyiHR/Vf9sa3fWk55jGTdL6HZz8GEc1Zeb0PgVK3u ktbsrirKSVVbm/kfaLesrm3pV4PO Kln6j47v27flfHmFlx9OJ IFLVdPqu/wBLuangS5kl6Fv4f69V1TTpwua7lWhL1fJ1V/Tt7qzq29dLFRYwz4/F1ukOp1nKt6ksfLBOe5ltpxY48vHcP3H2WnJvDz3OU J/UtXTLG3tbCrsuajecd0actct6WnO/c/0ajuj8zgen7G4636rqXl3n7HTllt9vkVyZTXT0/gS44 P7dd8OLPWbi1Wo6rcVHCX3ISzydxKWOA8tKjClTioxgsKK7IW5JmuH4vpeLDxx7VNTUVQcsehwep8Sf1Ox1uulRwmcPf1G5GeTwP8zMP0qOYqcycuwmf1E f8YjKWRUpBJi5Mm0/Fl9RvOnP8yOUOo6hedPf5kcuc3J7ex8Oa4gAAQ6wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAX9EaV8nLttZ0Xjxj2RzOlcXa huQ5FW3HdQ913Pt2JKWe4pIYuwm0psVxwTihUexNPgTSUxPHA6LwhMew6I2n6czq03W1LZnMU0kjtLKlD7LRhFY2wOI1KHh6s36bkzsLatmlBrthYFUcNm1txwMpthSnGa82MksOL45RO3b936PhmTTfc5DWpyu pKVB9lJJI66GF29DkNYbt pKVbHDaZe0fInU2 i2NCLpQTS4SSL8bKdGXiQ5 RS02pFwpyi8ppM6G1kpnXxZTZcuN8ZcSKEoVY4qeSSPK1PytSWYy/aXoWLq23cpCqb8KLp1s7PRnTdaY3G L5H1jZ/2R1JQuqEsb6imsemGfoDpu9lf6NbVpvMp0k2/mfDfiZKEtVtaVPD5wsdz6t0nduholvR9Y0kuTDHHe3n7sr5l0ksfFef/emfe15e58C6Kal8VZOXd1Zn6AlHy4Jx9s8rSZycnhdjkPimv/RV/L2gztqNFyZyfxat3DobUflTYZZ6YzG73Wd8C1npdv5o jVIfyPnfwKX/pVr5n0ecdzwZbZcuErkfiHpNPUul7uDgnKEXKL9jgfgJezhc32n1G3FSW35YPqnVtWFr05fVquNsabPlHwJt5VNY1C6iv0am/8ANvBF9nxzWHbqfj2v/Qmfa5p/6ml8LrujR6JoVK1WEIR7tv5GX8ep56I2/wDuaf8AqZfQ/RNlqnTFvVubm5SqcOMKsku3sGmm5MWF8W oodT6nb6RpOasabw5JZy2fS gNEloPTVna1klV2pz pLQuidE0Gbq2lvvqvndN7jo0pSaXsXJpzcnJMp4x fuqHn4rW3/AOx/5PvNH9VT/Kj4P1QsfFe2z/zH/k 8weKFN/8ASisGXzOscaJ4ZWqSxlDHLORMots3xePyWZKl1UUKFSpOW2MVnJ8lsJPqnrKd1Pm1tpYWfc6f4p6xUsdK x0JfprjyrHc4HRdE6ssaLlZ01GNTlt4yTbfJ6PxeP8A1b9V1vxN0iN9pCu6KW h7ew34a6xHUdH8CtL9JQ4f0Oau7LrSvQlRqKLhPhp4MrpGvc9PdRO1vY7HUeJLPAW3beccy4bLd19aupKW7930OU6y0ZanpcvLivTW5SOkjVbwnhxfKF3leE6Eo47LDNsp5YvM48rhySx8bpX9/eW1PRfNxU/n6YPr/SdtbaHplO3g05YzUfu2fNNFUV1XXeFxN4 XJ3Uq7i8Ixwxevn8r6OcrrpalSbwnz7iKmpQUWvVHKO7khVW94a3G1v6dl/zNs1pb1fUN7eHwc9Vm5PklcVHN9yvIivI R8i8 WxNiqj4JMXPsK1lMSWxc2yUu5CZnavTL15/wBwf5kcydLr/wCBf5kc0Y5 3qfF/jAABDpAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABb0r8WvozcjwYel/i19GbSFWmByGIREbFibw2PYmhUWMQLlMiNiIXcbHsDSVla9ZtxVeC5Rc0K9VejGnNrdDjBcmvEpuElwzIu9JrUJqtZvnvwCbPG7jpY98pl63qJ4TWTjKOr39B7a1u5fVDZa1fzWKNvKL SJ03w Rr2665uqFtti5x3TeMZMbqrT5XNvC5oR80FltGTYadqF5fUbi6UlGMs8n0DwYypqMcNYw0G2kt5uq5fpPX4KMbW7ntlF43Nn0PTrlNRcJpp qPneu9IyrSlXsWt3fYZNtedQ6PPb4dbC7KXYvHJnOS8d8b6fdacvEikuSjrt1a6fYVq91OMXGPli 58rp9W9TVf0dGhJSfC2ppmxo3R t9SVo19euKkaDedk3yb48jPPK5/ixNEtqvU/Un2u4UnbQnuTfbhn1GonaSU6P6trjHoalj09ZadZK3taSjBLlpcsrXtGVva1o1I Xb5cG/Hlpy8nFlO6 V9C1N3xMVR9vFkfo EFOKePQ/LenVNT0bqWWo29lUnKNSTjFx4Z20viP1hKn4dro8k0sZ2mPLbj257H3SFOMEm DkPi61/sLqP8A2z570lf9Y9SdR261L7TQtac05xTwnydz8XpVl0jWs7W3nVlWW3CWTnuVqKz/AIE//S8n8z6VLCi23hJZbPg3QfVeq9L6N9ijotzOfo9nBr19Q676u3ULexq6dbz4c5LGV/MC8Yh8YOsPteOn9Hl4tSq9tXw3nOTsfhf0wunenaUasf7zWW6o8COjPhtY9Pv7ZfP7Vfy5lOXKTO4ju5b/AIDRnNdPmPx2eOkOVx9oh/qbXwrgpdH27fPJi/HWNzdaHSsbO3qVZTqRm9q9mafweqV/9lY21zRnRqU5tYlwOJuMuLstj3J5ePYdCGOWSlFJ8A5xUG2uxVrDHjkr879VPPxYt8c/3j/yfdFL9FBZ/ZXH8D8/9V09Uh1zX1KhY1pqlXzB7eH9DdrdfdVVIYp6U1hYy4clY0fIw pjJH2DCSy3wJu7mla21S4qyxCmst/I L2mr9X6zqtC3rwuKFKU1uceElk3fiXqeoUrCGiaZb1qvkxUq98lzNwf/JJlMax9MVTrjrqVWu5SsrefC9MJ8H1qraQhRUVFJRXGDjPhFolSx0WVavTlTq1W01JHa304pLnk2w7u2fy X7vDD1GPXpqMnJP B8y JtiqF7Q1GgtsniLa R9Mup8nIdd03caLOMKbnPHlSK5E/F5LjnJXvTepR1DS6FZvM1HEl7Fq7qNxljjKOC6OubnTbn7PWpVFSn34OzvKzhTnJLPGUTM l8/HMeaWOF0aT/2puPzP/U7SczitHpXEuo5VVQnicn3R2laEocSWH7E4e3R8rj8tZK9SpzwVaj5bHS7iKi3Mq 3Hcfu2W2QbGTWFyK2ktMMUMkZ9hriLnHgmumYq8u4uQ2UcC5ImqmLK1/8AAP8AMjmTptfWLB/mRzJjl7d/x5rAAAEtwAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWtM/FL6M2k DF0z8UvozaiTb20xvSa7DYiUMgJrjdmIauwpE4jaw2I1CUNT4BcOiovuxtOXOPQTEbEGkh6p0pcuKb g lRptryRT gimizBZCtJjFqMNnrx8kWaMsPcm8iINpLjJboRTwRp0YST0v0mqscz 98ixStoTfmpxl9VkqxWMYNG1b9SpNK8ZVm3sraLT8GGfymzaLYuO3yM gstGpaR5NMazzknpoxhCUFJP0K1xQhXptx2yjj0eRso LSnTf3Zpx49MnOdLXC06tqGnXc3 hlKpHd 56G F04OQq5hQc5QcKSnB5y0uDqNBq2txTUVToSa4eIrJ8z1mhWuNJ1XWd0o LJQppeykuS/wBOXL0vXbK63SVC5htkm FLhI0zsyxcmcj6wqdtRknGNOnJ8LhLJOtGlOK8ZQcfaaOSus611db0ITkqFnFTm4vhzT7P ZS6 1Ctd3lPSdOvoW1amlUqScseX2/yOJh07lWlslxb0v6UTXhwainGOVwuxldK6vT1jR6VeE1OUVsm17rgxtdq1Ydb6dCMmqbo8rPrkDdjJJrApSi8pNZXfkjfXFK1talevLbCCbbPmekdRVYa/HU7m/pytL6o4eDuXkxwuPmETlH0qvChKO vCDSWcyRXt3R2v7PGCi cxR7qtqr7Sq9vzHxaTWV6ZOQ6a1WNho93Qun57GTT3d3HsmUwyldg6sMPNWPHzIVq9OK2urBN905JHza9jdUenamoVpTp1rq4WHn9ncsf5Fy 0uGr9Zq2uKs4U/AbW2T7jR43TtXbW05blRpST9dqZ79ltoT81Kim y2o5bpCvd2WrXmiXdd1VQg6lOpLvtz2MTWeoKtbX56hbXcIWNi0pUnPmbbw Coz8LK hVLak5boUYQfuooHa0tvnpU5fNxyyVlcU760pV6LzCUU00OqdvmynPlLuqSjGksRiox9lwZl/OO76GlcNxMG m3JnTxuHLHVVbhp9ilWpqcWnHOB1VtCFXcNyxlM1y0jVZtwoYUVShx6qJUqPzduC5cPltLBSn3Mrppd17aVYW1dVHTi8fI8v7mNxXlUSxldhE2Jm SdadUztx0XLuK/b5GSF45yKpxxeV1uXlE9hzfAmTJb44jK9SEsPsRkeJ8BWkiE0hM0Nk/MQn90mqkYvUH4F/mRzJ03UH4F/mRzJjl7dnD IAAJagAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAtab KX0NqJiacs3K htQiyL7aYRPGCUJcnm3gILkG0mjkMiKQxMaoYhsBSGwBcp0eBsRURsSWuNPpstU8yxgrUi5b8TXKQNcasUpPhSaLlNRSW18lRPn76f8AAtUH6sbWVfotPGTQpxw1gz6Cz2L9B84Y17aVvJJpGvbS8pi278yNi1 6isUZdr9Pu2 Poc91T03c6neUrjT6qpSlFUq7bxugdBS4aL1DKzxwbSuLl6c51JofidK1NPtklNxik/ozn5aPVvNNlaQkoV6TUqU36NH0W75oM562pON/NpcM0x7ji5PS10hpVfStJqVLiSq31fz1Je8ilpnRlG6qV73XYxrXlWbxJdox9DpaUpKmkvQfGee7MMsdVxTk7c509oVfQNXr07PatMqrKg 8WJ6s0zV6us2mpaQqMpUaexqou/J1eX6vK9icZL3JsXMnGV9O6n1XSpW2pVLePjzaqKnniAy7 HukysHC3pKFwknCXtJHZJg 5Kt9MrSIXtLSqVK92u5jHEpR7M5DqHpe5vdcp17WsqdrVSjdU/3kfQpZSEKjjMmuWUjKOc6r0irqOk0LC0xHY4cteia/8GVrOk65b9Qx1LSHbvdT2PxV2O2Saqdu57VWY4yNlbXE2mgX9nZXt07iNTVrqLjvk/LBP0RCy6G0xaftvae tNbqkveTOx8LOMeh64Nyw UNFtYXStneaVbys68lOjGX6L3S5/8Ag30k3nB7spx5WTxyx29R7Z5YqN/Huc/c43PJ01eO5PJg39B5bx2Onjrjzx7ZFxhemCjUjLKcUXq Z WfYr1Nyi1DlI0pTBl3cnJNPjBTqF2rFSb3dylV4eCNr8CJCpR5GyYmT5DZyIOJ7Gk59gbGQm1jBNa44qtWjNPkrVIuPc2p4nHPBj3H3mS10RIj2PZvkjJ8CokLfEmyM5rATYqbFVRmdQc2D/MjmTpNe/AP8yObMcvbr4vxAABLUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFzSlm8X0Z0VOllHP6N Njn2Z1NLG0jL27fjccymyZUOBDi4s0JtY4KU2skunk45I8JESRbl0bF9hsZCY9hsAVFiDHxiIh6FmCJaQyCwXraG8qRjwXrRIGuJkacoctr ZbprdxJ/wAiu1Fvs8ovadUhHxJShFtr9oTTaxaTjGDzyXKMuc 5RUk1nbFfQs0HjA4uVrW2M5Zr2k1tRiW0jTtp8GmIrXoyyzUpcwRj2rNWg8c/I1cXP6RvJLw8MybaDVVyb5yXL6rluKCnBKUTadR5fNmt0G3DlFqEeBUEkkNgzHJx4 08ElFESaM63xepJAB43gloi4vd8gm8I9c12IT3PsBVFZcW3wV5Pn/wWEsxeRMab5wUzohPdFpI9hmGcoKccSJ1lmOEVEWFueVgGk0vkQUGMUWkUzyirXKNzTU6cm/YtXMsZKbnnKbxwbYOPPG7c7cqUp4iu7M c5QlUg 5r3tFqDlB5WTEqKTqPCeM8M0q5iWoR3PxXjgzay8zwW7uTc1n0eCrVWJP2yS0kVZ8FeXcsVe7EMLBotoE2vU9ZOnhk1ciMZTWctlK47tl2rJRKNV5YqpXeX3IzXA7bnkjNcEhVkLkh1RCpCtDK138A/zI5s6TXfwD/MjmzLL26 H8QAAS1AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABc0l7bxP5M6KlXwc1p34lfQ14toi 3Rw8txmmjUq57CJvIhVGTjLItNsuS2GR7DYi49hkSmcqaHQEobAFRYgWYMq0 5ZgxNsafCWU 3BoWUZTcUjOpRblldkalPclGVFdlyDSHNfp8ZHbHD1XJTjJye5vkfT453ZJOVcoNxjj3LdEpU2W6THF7aNu8GjbyeMmVQl2NG3lhGkVttWMm2am9Rp9zGsJeZGjNtrBtHJ8j0WoOpU3S 6WaSzLIviMVH1LFKPqa308Dnz 45Psh6eFwVm8DYSyjC1OFMi5NDI59SEOxLckRW8TPOH3FzbnxF4PYRx3ZLRLZHOSXGD1JHk1lYA9FuSXYW57SezjAqcCkWCE X8xsVnkr9uBinhFJujGkRbXKIOeBbnlhGftTvO5l1pOL9zSun5ijUhuyk0vqdPHGdw7ZVxKKnxJuGeYmbdSTqKVKLjH5s0biCjKSz/EzK7aTS5NT8GZcJOfPvyJuIw42fxLnhZzuKtWnhskeKjUiInHCLk4oTUjwTR4qiWWT27exNR5CSJNWuFlZK7j8i3XXBXYhot8IRUfBYkuMlWoI9ETbFSYyXcXIijTK138C/wAyOcOk178A/wAyObM8vbp4vxAABLUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFnTvxK hroyNO/Er6Guuwq0wGV2ZraZWsaVpVjc091V/ceOxlLD4xyMg32SXHqLTWHR nqMSIQXGcp/Qahnt6hsexBIZESpo2n3LUF6Fen6FmHoJcWKMdrST4ZftXN SDcVj0KdFcmjaTVOecZeMYBpsuKzJ8Zwy1RikuVyJccSfpkdSfoLQlWID6TeSvHgfT7jkaSr9D0L9u/MZ9szQtvvFyDybFmsNGrT Zl2foatJqSNsWPN3HsabnIsxWFgTTqbGe KXY8Pmw 42S4JUU88sTGpzgsQaRlWcWEuBc1zwSjLKJNENojTaWScfPETzuGUnzgTTEyK28Es8EO7PWs oHsd/UVNL3JtYXcqVXLIdptMe0i8Ihu4IORWmNSbyRwex5GJJcsqRWGFsZV05OfHYqXEoypNyeMGhdKSk21iJi3bpubU54 TOnA5ioV55WFyirUjzy8IbVexeXlFapKUpYwaK8UqlOkoff5M6rGPPqWJtZK1TORF4qlaPsV5IuTQiUeRaTcVWSwxby2WJRBQI0jRFWn5exUnD3NSpFbShOEcvzE09Kkksd/4CJrPoW5KK9BFSS9EIqqui2xco7e42o5Z4Eyee5NLtldQSTsJJJLzI5g6bqDH2F/mRzJll7dPF IAAJagAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAs6cs3K hsKLwZOl4 1rPsbkdvuKrxQjBjIwZKO33Grb7iayo044QyKPMr3GJx90NU0nThl8vCK1TUaNKTpy9yzJpU24pt/I5qtudeUpRff1FWXJnp0tC8t57VGfJq27W75HG6asXcVJJLJ19vjxEs8Cg4uXa/HGcw5LdCWfLGKUvcrW8YuEnnsWG47Y4b3P1L1t2bO88oxlNrynqazld2Ii8JYfHqMUvNwLQ2sQY DKsWOg 3IQeTQoT8PHzNSzS7t/wMy1UKi80kse5asdRtql5OzhJeJBdyujldFbVYqEeC/RqJmRRqZSTfmXYv0KmFlvBriWWtLdWeF3K0a2X3PaksrvwKUV3OmY9PO5sO2hQllrJoU1GSMlVFQp JUe2K9X2LmmanZ3jdO2r06k13jF5OXkslctwu2ioJLgjtYxYaAzaaLSwMj2ITaXfglF8CCR5I9IyAISfHAnOHyNyIrtpcFM7RJLOSOE2J8bHdnnirvkvRaPeERlU8rE LuIyw1y 5WMdnFh9qhcXElWa5eOcHynqnXri41atKNTw4032XqfU7yDz5O MfM NdQWtSGqVcxynL1Lt0Vw7droF1Uv9LhVlzLguxptylkwtE1yytLGnRlSlGXbhG/b3NtW4jUW584zybYWK8CpUVhlKcMSZsyo5TM rTUZ4Y6nLFRqQ8pVlHk0aqWCpPuSxsVZRISeOB88CZxXclFitOT55Ks0W5xRXmkhUtKjTFzXA QmeMCGleSE1EWHgRUaJo8WNr/4B/mRzJ0/UGP7Pf5kcwYZ 2/HNQAAErAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA21bVXjuaMJT ZS07Z9pXifdwbUfsfsx6TctK8ZVPmMjKp8x 61XaLJwqW37rDQnISpzwTU2M8a3T4iTjWo/uBpczQhKa53tfIo3yUaqeeX6mmqsH ysGHf1vErtL0IzTllsKo/EWJLKN/RblVYbKlTDzw2c3CT9Esl lcyjSUYtRnnvgy3pMy1XWwqSTcXLK Q NWWFhyWPmY2n6hOvJU6sViKzk0fEUk3FNJGuOTswz6W1XkTjWm/UpRm2NpttstXktqrP3HU6s1HO7syjl 5OMnjhhvQ8m3a3KbzLtjBianVq6XqsdQoxboviSQ FTCTH1pQuaDpyXEl6k3HfabW/pOuW2o0Yyo1o J2x6mzTuXF7JZzjJ8YlSu9GrqpT3JJ5TXKOl6f6vr1K8Le XiRlxuXG0Mc9dFjnp9MjcSm4pz/ghlOvGmpTrSSjHl59jmLzqbS9MpNu4VRvskUbzqjT9V0WvGlVdOrJcI3vN0jLLbB6x6xur7UatOyqyjawzFRT4ZS6A12vp3U9vtnujWlieTlqspRbz6s0ujbapedS2kaSSSmm232Ob3U5en6jp1t8IyfGUmNU DLtariowbyoxWWW1UyjWTpxZZWUyc 3BNNSWHwVXJYeXj6lC 1rT9Ppy 13dOGFnuBS5X0ZrWr09ItlcVk3DeocPBm3fW2l2nh0/E8arUSbhB8r6ny74p9eWOsaerDTKspShUUnNZXZnCdO2 rajqkPAp1arf7TzjH1DTfGddv1Ta3cLmjTq0 0ln6EbmWJcPGTnujqdzaaXGldt70/fODenJSw2XIyvtQvauJLaV43LUlkddwbllLJXVNS 9wb4tMYs06v8AmMcytSW3l9h01vpy2vnHcJHTHL6r1RKnTuKVGlmpDhSwcXct3d46lWXmfdHS9R2StbWFV4cp1HnBgWlOjOritLCafb3IyisfaU7ONeMIW0Oyy2xFOlcW11GdNNuny8jlPwpYhN8cCbmtU2zlF Zrl 4pXRcdR2MLn7TaQqwnjcjOq1JqXmeSh0ze JRnQqP7nY0akVJcG8rnyivVbkm9y54KVSpLOE8mnilGmt8W cmZXx4j8NYiFZZRXqVZCpVXglUb9hE38iWWkJ1XkVOowk3nsLl6kkjKqLlNHk0Jk2RSTc/lkXOUf3SEpNCZ1JCOZKHUUovT2ksPejlzotdk3ZPP7yOdM8/a8buAAAhQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG2v63 BfiyjZ/rl9DSjAabNpQ5GxXtghGI2MQ2WolHb6rkZGnnsRjAZFtdh7GkHDan8jEqPNaSeO501tZV9Qqwo0FxJ4k/RFnVumbOyhuhUbmvvPPAXGqnHXI03tnz2L9pS8Sqm5Yiext6EpPOXEXVhKm/0T49DnyjPWq0adVRvtkH6YNiE MfzOZ07cr2PidzocpNYReEb4XSzBj6bKsJclimzTS9mtkoyI4yeLIWHNnbhtOs15UirkbRfI4r/ANXGqdSDhVipQffPoc9f6LVVWc7Bpwx2zyb1PzNbuw6MvOmklj2H9OFlJrp87qqdKo4Vovd67mMs5VKLlNS4foN1yp9o1apxhJiJPbHgxymqwtLuqn b5E295Xsq0atrUnTqxeYtEKs3u TfYTzLlv1A/cfQdP8Aivq1nShSr2tKu1 1KTQ27 MWsSqLwbalTj64kzhdO0691Oq6FlQlUl7pdjpLT4b6xXSdVxpJ/vI2ktjK L3Vfifr oR2QmqSfrGRy9e8vdRqZq1qtacvRPJ9J0n4VUadRS1G4c498QbR3ej9L6NpkIKhZUpuP7VSOWEwyT9XHHqPjnSPRWp6rqFHx7WpC13ZnvWMo 96bo1jpVqqFrRhTSXdIcpxpw2RWyPtHgkqmVz3RpMWOXLv0VDMXj0GOrLB7DGMtcnk3H0RcxVj2isz7y4FVqipepJ1cccFevtqd0jSR1YYp LFxypcCb 4lQtt0UvMvcU6dOLSTZnX9CvWqRj4jVP6l LbxYmoVql3Q8Oo29km0ZVupK6ainwu51l9a0ba2bpx3JrllbRfsDhUpypvMu7ZnlCt125i6reBcZk003zER/aNrOqlKlhZ7FrqWyjZXU3GW5SWY/Q5vOZZTMcpo8eW1pWN7G21GE4LFOUsM6 rLLzH7uOD57cOVOUYz4xJNHfW841bWk8948s0wyTb2r16jwVJyzw3guVYeZ45S9Tmtf12jY1PDpx3VPXHoXbGeVaUn6ciZruYln1TRrzjSq09rk8bvQ23JSipReUyPKVltWmuRUixPuIkgBEuwiY XYVPsT7TVeYiY ayJmhEytb/AAT/ADI59HQ64v7k/wAyOeMs/bXj9AAAhYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH2KzXS RrRiZmmrN0vobMYcLkZVGMRsVwCWBkY 4i2IxPYomke7Rw4Va9QT0a7l4K3KUcSRT1PW6t9KU8tQ77clLU4bLpuLy2LUVGhJvDYrkr6lFOvODynwxn2p5Tj3KeT3OOxGmTc02jOrUVefHJtZykjG0Os5U3FvlPJsriKfqaYxUTi8D6U1nkrZBSafBcXK04yTR68PsVaVV4wx8ZDVMksMnDgju Z5uwypira3TfCGSltpuXsVoVUkeXdwoWVaUml5R k2uJuZ Je1Z5z5mQnPuhHirxZtc7mRc3yc2fdZXt5Pli1Hl5JbvkQk22/mCv0734U3kaWqV7eSWZxzFn1qnzHzN5 p fuldQema1Qr5wvus 429z4kIVM5U45R18Oq5OXbXVTckksJDIyKVOrCK4JKumzpuMctq655IurgSqiaE1KuBeEGNW/tHpk9VXPqZ 9N8vAzxVH1HMHdx5RZlJe4pyWe5TncPc T2nCrWWYyjj5sNO/jsPn7pi5VYyhJeojxpRTjjJXdZxnyU1unl/J/YKmXhpHJUr6dvVyvVnWX9an9jqb8J4OHrzjvcl2zwYZ1hmb1Fd LGLzy1/I5qq2sNPBfr1lVrJTb5eGVdTtJW1wqKe/dHdFr2ObPJnjqKDr LNKo3hNbs x2Oj6rUx4DipUlHNOXyOSs7ardX8LWFPNaTxiXGC9r046C5WNCrvr58zjzt ROOWkXJ3Gm1aFxcxhXk4x hxHVdpptTqCq41/CobeX35KWj67fQnVpxrtpx9V2MvU7iNSs5J8vuGWe2NyVY0pTm1SWdj7p9z6BYfgaGU09vJwOmypRv6brPEVLL Z9CpzjOnF0sOOOMBx3s4hMTIdUwn3ESZvvoyZCp9hsxM xMTSZCJj5iZjKsrXPwT/Mjnjotd/Av8yOdMc/bXj9AAAhYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALWmfi19DcgjD0zi7X0NuL4HE26MROIuLQ1ND0naSJEYtN4Cb2QygVtz2oSbuZ5fZlbe8YzwNv1/eJN95clVcE0SGI9RDPBKK3NJd2IWNLRamLpL09To3LM8rsZFhYxpRjUa8zNJSXK9S8YRu493Csv3BSKFPjUwMjW ZVTPVIcT5aXFXPfH5Ke8N6yUJlavKuUNfupRtIUYrLm/QnvG29GNWqp1EpYXqFqpXJV6U6GN8Wsi8mh1BXjVvJRhjEeDL3GGXtUTbPMnieeB1anGNCFSKby8FRe4RJtcp8o vdDax/aGjRU5fpaPkx7nym2sby7eKNvKR2vROl6hp91KdZOFKUcbcmvHuVzc2tPpVKtFrGexNVFnuZdKrhPkZ43zOyXp5lyan2jYsZISuVIzpV ORDumnhFeUPGtOVZ54E1bl 4qwrU61XbWmoojfeHC4lGE90BXJ38ejadbnOclpV4pexjTrbPutCJXmc5kT5O7CzTep1oc5aKtzWhvymZH25vjJGVzFp8hcoJlVq8qqtSqLP7JwlzfqnUqQb7Pg6qvPdTe184Z8/wBRjOld1Iz7pnJyZDLLpfv7mlKnSlRc9 PPntkpxvakq0JyqPPaMn z9Cn4kuzY23wqNStLvD0Oe3bDK7Wbh3lhOndOdSNSeWp rMi5q1a1aVWo3KpLmUn3ZdhK51e4pUsuSbSS/dRLqCjGyuY29PHlWGx6rLusyNSUHmPDfcg2 W WRbIuTEJEm0 3c2NG1qraS8Os3KPZfIxVy8kqEd9SMfVyKxvbSPoqqKUVP0ksi5PgLdONvCMvSKPJNYN53FaJmxU2MljAibb7INpsRkxUiW73WRc5 X5htFjN138E/wAyOdOg1x/3J8/tI58yz9tMPQAAIWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACzp3FyvobCkY nfiV9DXKjLO9mJjIyEommNGzoz5PKjxTeHkUvvc9iVX7vAaVKwLypvrN wqlDxKigvUnc8Vp/Us6VTU625rmJOmu iLug7eptfseWyzWgvmaOsQzFVDNtpbK8JPtkWinbqlNKMY9j1tbu4lVFVjFxJL7zNMUWmuR4pEGzzJWitM3BuIZPGw0VM3HnLfBCnFt8lhRSGNpQjlE3X8KlNx/ZXIqpPb24K15Jq0qNeqA8cnOXFRzrzm3zJi9xCecgjHL22noyMuUdV0jQo3lOpSrQUlHlZ9zlEjqeiIzV1OXaOC8JtHL LubWFKhDbRpxgi7HyrLWSjBS389mWqeTrxk08rLktuj9yaylg9TZGMfYljA2NEnxyVpNZHyQicQaYFzliab7B4rf3X/ADZGee3oIksdiLXVhalVc cvgRkZl4w2RcUyduvC14sElg8SJYyuBR04wyDX8Dk q7Z07uNXHE1k62nF4fBk9U27raf4mOYMnOTR54/a4trkKlRwtZLONzwOs4KrceG85ksItf2NWrW9WU2oKDfEjnc9nT3pi7oWMbi4qY3x 4n6mPqF1O9u51p/tPsJrxcJbIzzgdY0PtNVxw28egVnP KzIYLN1aV7ee2cc8 hCVKSipYyn7egap2WEduB nv /Uc9txr2VlZx0ypXr1IOrKL2LPYxF imnGaynw0Hpcn7fRHJShFr2K8mc5Q6ilTo HODcvdi6Or3VWtJQW5 xc5FTp0U3wUbm8hRym xR26nUy3mKfoJq6ZdT5nPL9mVaKsT1BS 40jy3uZ1ZuLafGSrDSqjfneF7ZPYWUqE8wbF2ztGtZ yPP7yME3dXb w4a9TCIy9rx9AAASgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWdP/Er6GujHsPxC hqp8FRhyfkbFkhKZPI0GfU83ZIpkhqlYl5HbXl82N0ue242/vDNVp42zXqU7eeyvCXsS1npuXlPxKEo/wATn5cNo6RPypZ7mHfw2XDS9QpYNix4oRefQtL1Zn6dLdbJF3sVijJJtgmebsslCGW12LLsZJ047mMjQxySfHACSvGlBC5VX6EpJsgqbTyUKI fuLvli0qL5FjHGCFen4lCcPdCqY5GXcEvkSrRcakl7PBctKDqWFerjmEkjnydM9KkfY7jo2ilZupnltnDxXJ9E6WpbNLp8febNONhz5axb9FZ9exbpoRQhtRbpI7ZOnj3LtOESTiMiuD3Ak SvJCZxLk4leouRNcMlScRUkWZiJkurCkNegYPZMg2LTt46l9SSx3yLye7shp2YU9JqO L7HK65rNarOpaxi1H6HTRn2iU9Ss7dQ8V8SIy9NrJY5XSLerK8pVGliMk2M1m7ctW2Qqfou0ki5VxSpTnTfKWUYNe1uXSldbXy TnscvJhpX1Pw41v0UcRLXSlxQo6tB3PFKXDZkVKniYy TyL2p8v Asb2wx6r6rq lKLjXoQpyyt1N4ymjirxpSrUY00qtRpNdsGz0n1fRsdOnb6lmo4c0s8nKajfO5v6tznGZZSNemvLrKdOp0PpJ16Evt6cakvuxz6D7jpC1pJ09koP0bHdLXtavYRnUk249uTbu7yrdTXjY4jhYHMZY048PtfO7zpi8pVttFKcM/eNyx0ejZqMms1H3Z0MvDdsoJYmVZL3QTCIyxVJUkm8rJVqUEuecmlJZEzpmni58stMudP1EThhcGrOnx2K9SHyFcWeWTndbz9kef3kYB0/UMNtg3j9pHMGOftvxXeIAAIaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAfY/r19DTUjMsv1yNBMqOflv3GpkkxcWS3DZmnuRSlzgK9SEIFU57L1DFSh9HwZEe6 o tVlU49CFOk5cmddE9NmlPMIy Rl37cq7bRqU4/oYozr9/pMFVM9rOk5cHntk0 7KOkLNv/E1KdMrFXjt5Sp5LEKaXJKnHgJo00vw0Nz7JEJp57MkmS7hoakQUH7E3Fbfmep7UQlLLGxzqCTz2Jbf/kMkqbzLHowrnyzcrqlLwrufHfk0tDjGem3UPV8iuoKUvFVbHD4E6JcKlcKnL7lThnPlHTjd4qCWHg idMT36TS91JnC31Lwb6rHHGePodb0XXUreVN945ZWHVYfI/B2VPLSLVIp0p5ePQt0sZOuXp4m 1qPYAi0lyeOSFs48kV5jZyK1WYNcC6ncrVBk5lWpNe4nVhRJoW2vQ8lMTKeQdmGRzZ5nPC7iHI83pCrqwzW08JZeSjfVN72549hjmsZKNxPdMi nRMui3BVU01hMvWNvTq28qEkmimmWrSW1yx6ojW4rrXbh9btI2d/OlB8J8IobscZaNbqOov7YqNrOMFK3irm pQhHhy5MsvbkynaHgziotppvsIm/SSbfudlr9GnQ0 NSEMOKwcZObnJ5DLeiks9uu6Vv429i4z9zfjf0qmGpRTOT6epRqWc2/cdV8mcPGCscnRi6tV1U9Vn5HuU0ccr2rB4Uh9LVpxfmkaeScnTyfsQbbMmlrVPhSLUL6lUWISRcyc2cWG1nDFVIrBFzzyDksdh7Y5Ri9TJLTH dHInXdTNPTZY/fRyJhye23D IAAM2wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHWn63 BfTM 14q/wLqLx9Ofln3GJkkyEWeoemafsFSnGcPMyKfJ5UqYQU5tSqw2yajye0ZuLwwm8ts9pxy0S2la1NpxTXbBk3rzWb9DQq1PDo8exm0oOrUzIc7VjGzo9NqhyvU1VjbwUbBKFPBalJKJpIv0YpHmW3yKUz3eWLmaSUklyJ3kZSDbK5GylzweZQlzPN2Q2wzyOyTp49SvuGRl2Fa5cq9vKMLi2lTa7co5XmnVTj yzq3Lyv5nL3kdleaMMnTwZWzs/Uqsasqc493Hk1Ok6zp3binxJGLujKjHPdI0em3tvkLG9tOafZX0WhUWO/Jap1ue5jUq CxC4We50y9PBs7bKrrHc8lWMxXB79pXuOU9tCVZepXnUXuVXcJruKnWHtthpYnNe5VqTFyrCZVA26MTJTFSmLlUFTqInbqwP8REXPjgr7w8QW3RFl1Y7MPuVJPLyEp8C3PkV9NscjUycKmySwV93zPd6UW36Eeou5dOZ16T/tKrL6BoMd owb9CvqNXxa8pP3NHpmlmu6j7IjW6y/botYj9psKkF3wcHtw2n3Twd9WacJL5HC38PBvakV9R5tM 42tAcvs1SMPc8uN29qTxyedMzWJxZr3NrCqvZik6PG9MTj3Etd8Mv3FjOH3eShVjUhxtGVKc2mEbmpCXlZDvnPchJMW0WNKjrFSGFPsi/Q1aM 7Oaa9zxNr7sh VZ5Yxu6/XhV09qL53I5ksVqk5Qw5ZRXJt2rCagAAEsAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADbXmqXSla/rf4F0vH0w5faSZ6mQye5KZJZxyIqvLHfsleoKrxQ49R1JrgrPljaSJayLNbztY7E6cYxXCKzqY4GQltXfuOLl00aUtqyhniNlWnPykozNGeWaz4iXoeqoivu Z7vDbO5LPiEZVCv4h5vyLbLLJY3ZPUyupElIe2WVWN4yEk13Km75kqb557AzsTubyFCPKyYFxUdWq5ejLt7CUp/IpypmWTt4ZJEE fkaugtK639kZaRctp FJY4Jl7Pk7xrsIVeRsapl21xvguSwqpvK8i4NFVmDrMoqt8wdb5j2UwXvGWOSMqufUpeJn1PHP5htpjitSrYFSqlZ1MepGVT5lOjHE VQW5fMQ6nzPN5G3Ric5niqCHM834BpKsOeSG7kT4h54gNJVjcJvam23m0/Q8UyjrFRxt0o pGVX5MST3yzn1On0SHhWvzZzNvB1KsY/M6u38lOMe3BON7Ke1ty4ycnrWP7QnheiOllPg5rWoP7Y5 jQ82mR2gtxuWk MHRb3xl8HM6LLF3/AAOg38Bj6KXo6pPKwhEqUZLzJM8c Tx1MDFVa9lTabiuSpK0lg0JT5IynLA9FazJWcmuwmdpOPY1fEa7kZyyLxZ2sSvSlCDcvcrGvqf4Z8epkE5TtePoAAEqAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA23/W/wLaZTt/1hbKjDk9pZDJEBoT3eUrz57DQ2ZYzxLjBNcnre3sSmuMIWsrOSWqMmTpN5SwLzljqSwEpWrkOFg9QuLPcmkY3s3ODzdkW5BuCppnc9QpSPVIjaLDcgmK3HuR7Kw7JJSE7j1SDadGzxKOGihWjtzgt7uCpV82Sa147YrJ YuU4pxcinjEi9b8xa REbZrVjcNS2 ho I0jEpy8OpwaNOpugaY1ycmM9riqPB7vKviYQeJ8y2GMWXMj4j9yu6nzDeG2sh/iEXUfyEuR5uFtrIbuIuYvczxyDfa4Y5njkQ3HjY9qT3HiYvceqWAXDkynqks04r5lhz44M/UJPavqQqVDTKe64TS7G7vw TnrWv4EtxqU7uNTDbFDntd3qXczdZpRlTU13iXsxayVb3Eraoh1W2bpckrlZ4N3dnsczSzComu6NGletNZFjdDbTcku5CUxUaqrLKCUit7LaTkQcn7kWyO4ZWvZN4I7mjxyItj2i0jUJZt39TMRoXz/Q/wATPRnl7a4egAASsAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADLfiZaTKlL75YyVGWc7TyBDI2mssaNJQimsv3CTS 6eywltFN7WCtaRbeWyEnk9fJH1EI9UR8eEKiMT4FE0zIZIphk0lQlkMkcnmSbdloxHotSJbhaGkj3JDJ7kNFpPJ6mL3ApcgWjJSwLSyiM5ZCnlgqTRE44kWrSazgTVXcVCbhITSfdFqvhTyizb1OMGdUrbidKrhgjPDcau4NxXhPMUe7ipXN46p 483Cd7DcwXIc5nm5i9wZYKMTYC9wbhqlT3HuRWT3IKTyD5FnqeAWmngXdQU6f0PckauWsIRKdGhvbT7HtWlOjJbeyG03KEiy0prlAqVWo3b7TY6rWjKnheom5oRSzFclN7o9wqlqhRjKXmJXFrFLMCFpVyy3y /Yn2ShTqzovDLVO4jLv3IV6MZZa7lLDgx htpN57Mi3hclWnceg/fuKlFSyePsG31ItjRsi8f6H JRRdu/1X8SkiMvbbj9AAAlYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJ0vvoeV6f3kWYpsqIy9vaccvLQ2UlFcEG9q4Fp7mOJTcm8sg fUHweBaAGDzJ6LZPT3J4e gCpKR7khkExp0YBHIZESQI8yeoAMnuTwAJ7kMnmTzIDSTYJ47EQEaTeSvVWG8DkQqoR49VVecjabItAhVte4vUZ 7H7k0ZsZ4LFOplDjny4 9rGfme5FJnuSka0ZuPdwrJ7uGWjchkWnwGRHo0MkE2GRrhmQIZJZGNpo8k8kchknZbLfcbTfHIqXclF8DOUx4fc1rHS9JudJubi7unTuYfcpp9zGchdSSbXDyvYKpUxslw8D6Vd rJKkmuRFSDjJ47CPa5vTQqVNSTERm0OhVyBKs4OLPYzaZZqJS pXlDAHtZjVTjg8bKyeCcZAmxG6f6MqItXH6oqirbj9AAASwAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATo/rEWnLgq0vvjW e5c9Iy9hhweMASkB5lBlEFp6B5kMgb3IZI5QZQBMMkchlAWk8hkjlBkBpLIZI5BNDhaSye5I5QZGNJZAjlBkBpLg8yeZDIDT3IN5PMnqYgTNERs womtICdN4IHqeAPKLUJ8E1IqRkOg/mNjcD8gL3fMNxSNGZRLKYnPzPc49RjRuT1MXuXuG5e4zMye5Fbl7nu5e4A3IZF7l7r Z6pL3RMKvZAmRcl7oNy90OHE8nj7nm5e6PNyz3QUzCM0mjzcvf/MHJe6EREoEcNFjh98Cp49GByopnr7EeAyI3jZ4enmQNCt90QOqvyCRNcPQAABQAAAAAAAAAAD//2Q==
[h=3]Coldplay- when i ruled the world - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf8dy_Z_efU


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Janis Joplin / Me And Bobby Mcgee [Live] 1970 - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iX-EcRKXJw


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Don't Let The Bastards Get You Down - Kris Kristofferson - YouTube[/h]https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=3yAW1daYXD4


----------



## Arachne

^.^


----------



## fureverywhere

Love this song...she totally breaks the mold of "Stand by Your Man"


----------



## senile1

[h=3]the supremes where did our love go - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izzKUoxL11E


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Soft Cell - Tainted Love/Where Did Our Love Go - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wBDAAoHBwgHBgoICAgLCgoLDhgQDg0NDh0VFhEYIx8lJCIfIiEmKzcvJik0KSEiMEExNDk7Pj4 JS5ESUM8SDc9Pjv/2wBDAQoLCw4NDhwQEBw7KCIoOzs7Ozs7Ozs7Ozs7Ozs7Ozs7Ozs7Ozs7Ozs7Ozs7Ozs7Ozs7Ozs7Ozs7Ozs7Ozs7Ozv/wAARCABaAHgDASIAAhEBAxEB/8QAHAAAAgIDAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMBBQIEBgcI/8QAQBAAAgEDAgEIBwUGBQUAAAAAAQIDAAQRBSESBjE0QVFysdETFiJhcZGUFBU1VaEjQlKBwfAlMkRFVGJkc5Ki/8QAGAEAAwEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwT/xAAhEQADAQACAwACAwAAAAAAAAAAARECAyESMUEEEyIzYf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A8Zp9jI8V/byRuyOkqsrKcFSDsQaRTbXpUXfHjQB1UOt65LEZG17UI1DcPSJGycZ/iFN 99XA4jylv1BOATNJv8Pbqts7mCKFklMoPGHHAoYHbGDkis2ms2iEKzXSpnJHolOf/qpd GmVidm dX1cSMh5TX VODiWTGf/AHoGr6yz8C8o9QJ/8smPnxVqrHYsryPPcbsGAMagg7/9VZrdWUbGbFzIcHnRRz/zo7pTziVi/WTXfzrUPqn86kco9dOf8avxj/upPOq3Geb5VBHCTkYI5xTMSy9ZNc/OtQ qfzo9ZNd/OdQ qfzrUFqzExxhnmAyVA2Hu Nbp0pPtjKxZLdMBmG5O3 Ye7NKjjMfWPXT/vOofVSedHrHrv51qH1T dRLGlrb/Z/tABchnwNzgHI29 Nj2Gq4UUGoWXrHrv51qH1T dc7fSPLf3Ekjs7vKzMzHJYk7kmrCq266XN3z400IVRRRTAKba9Ki748aVTbXpUXfHjQBZUYzt21YrpiTRQmKUIXUbvnfcji92 ABUS2i6feL6OZZmQjDZCqG6wd87VJXizXmjuo4sTI/o1OATuAfjT7FYcGR5HbA4Vj9HxZcnYAZwf6e t2HUrZDw5MhWMquUXC4BOQSOfPu32zVe2oM1xJIFUCR MBxxFDjGQ3bjroQ3Cx 7rW0lWZ2Z09lsSqqqCcZBG RnI7Nj2VrahdRvEVF16SVt5MDiDHbAB9x4v0qvwvE2Gyo5ieusGPwx1bU4OxG0moNEzNFDGGc5Yvlt/dSZbmefaSVmB6s4HypVSoycUJUisiijropCA1W3XSpu fGrKq266XN3z400AqiiimAU216XD3x40qm2vS4e PGgC5F5cBeFJWQFFUhewDFJzvnYn31AoqR1juH0yjgiAJOPZzSmRkPCylT2Grfk9YHUZ3gS5EEoUmM8WCTjmHy6qwvNIlt7GOe4dhdSyH9kwOQg2zn41s8/xUEq2yqz2VOTnJ39xrKWMxPwEgkc KwrPSjgJm0lshiDOccRwMVsW2l liufaYSwgHgK 8Zz2bVjYzfsiuAzocqCOqr/UNYmj0V7pkjiubzhReFOcDnP6dddSznxWoQ31PpycoxM4xjDEViPhmo596AcGuW10sk47KrLrpc3fPjVpjfm/Wqu66XN3z404AqiiikAU216XD3x40qm2vS4e PGgCyooG AOunzWxjcoD7SkAg/3/AHmklVQ/w2dEDfeSMkpidASrDnBpmo6ncXWoEzgmVCVI4jwk55wOqtaGCSGaMHKSO2EbPMagJNd3WFRmnY8JUDJY9ZrbO0kkhPj0nX9FBRlmbffnrNpeKIxAeyN8VjKstrNJBKMOpIYdhpZJDZIxntpN5fopVdG1Ywekm4QpLfu4PPXVX km55FrIYnE0A9OGxsV5ivuON65K0uZLWZJomw6MGB7COavULS7S90OZjwlJYC2Mc2V3rRf1wy2 0eVLEXRmH7oyaWDg5GPlVppkYZipUMpTBzWhdQG2uHiPUdvhS5OPxytIa0np5IEq/vRIfhtVTdnN3NgYHpD41ZGq266XN3z41i9N ykoKooopDCm2vSou PGlUy16VF3x40AXViUS6jeRA6JuVJxmti9QW oSIsvpI1PCjdq9X9KRYxLNI8TELxRMQT1Y32 VIzxKKqzIs ywtZ0d442GJEuBIhzsQcAj tdFo62uk8orNpW45rjiSdWA4cMMj9QK43c/Ec1SkrpIsiseJTkGsmqdOeVJRo6nlXY/bNQku7NVYE 2Adz2Gucuc7qVxwnHN14p73d1FJi4Usx3BZsj XVWvcXclzs ABuBjrp4bShpz/AKtK59ilPVXV8ntXC6Fd27Nh4on4T7iM Oa5LsrYt5BDKOLeOQcLjtFb8emcTSY G7 z2Ps54 MH4bVr3UnpuCTrxg1gwPAi9vtVBwcAZwK03tvLyyVlJ1GBqtuulzd8 NWnCP4vmMVV3XS5u fGuaFiqKKKACm2vSou PGlVZ8mY0m5U6THIiuj3sKsrDIYFxkEUANRijAg4OO2oyP7NfQacnNC4PwXT/pU8qDyd0P8m0/6VPKj4B4EJIyAGBK/qPgagws5DRKzIxwpxzmve25OaFn8F0/n/wCKnlWQ5P6KFXGj2AxnGLZNv0pNQ0y/LpnhN2t1HAkcqLGoHMDkn31p19By6Fo7qFbSrJh2G3Q/0pPq5oWPwXT/AKVPKlldGn5Cm4eDQlRkMBgjBzUsF9GOE5KsR/Lqr3f1c0LH4Lp/0qeVSvJ3Q Ej7m0/q/0qeVXlwweqoeCscDA dY8J/s174eTmhY/BdP8ApU8qj1c0LH4Lp/0qeVNusR4KFfqBqruulzZ/jPjX0f6uaF S6f8ASp5V8 8pY0i5T6rHGioiXsyqqjAUBzgAVIitooooGf/Z▶ 4:14

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF68OyTlP4E 

​


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Shaggy - Boombastic - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W5pq4bIzIw


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Shaggy - Angel ft. Rayvon - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWJrPzAUzAs


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Shaggy - It Wasn't Me - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qv5fqunQ_


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Mark Ronson - Uptown Funk ft. Bruno Mars - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAUDBBANDhAQEBAQDg4NDw0QCxANDw8NDRAQEBANEBAQEA8PIBwgGCAgIBANICEgIB0dHx8fECAgICAeIBweHx4BBQUFCAcIDwkJDxwUEhUXFhUWFRoWFRcYFx4YFBQUGBccFhQVFRccFRUYFBQVHBcVFBwUFxQUFBQUFBQUFRQUFP/AABEIAFoAeAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAABgUIAwQHAQL/xAA EAACAgAEBAQDBAcGBwAAAAABAgMRAAQSIQUTMUEGIlFhB3GBCCMyoRRCYpGTsdFDUlODwfAVJDNUcoLC/8QAGgEAAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMCBAUBBv/EACsRAAIBAwQABAUFAAAAAAAAAAECAAMRIQQSMUEFEyJhUXGxwdEGFDJSof/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8Aplj3FhM98D8tC0DTnOQQyvpm1mEvFqLcpLUdaUkkit9txWOi8N y3w2RFbnZ3zKDXMgB39uXiNNw5KjkRLahFFzKa4MXQk yhw/tNnOhq5IDvtX9n7nCz4n zfk8tCWLZySUIW0xSZcqvnRfNqUE/i7dx6YmylcmRXUoxsJVY48x2Bvhlli5TXNG2pUuRtS62/CupY6v21HrWGTI/AfLqCZZ32VmpHiDGhewpv5YV5qyw2OZXzHmLAp9n9a3ZiSvkqeOg1rerydK1fWvfG7wb4LcP1iGaTM8/YycufLpCit DzSoNRO/T1wwG/EWaiiVxwYtnH9nLhjwtLHmcyQpZQWlhALA6avlgdduvXGfK/ZbyLrqXN5giib/AOX6CwTTVQtW6 mD2kf3CyouDFqT9mTK6pP ZzKpCwEjOuWRCe6iTVsel7GtQ2vbBB9lWF1DJnXKkAg6IGFEXdq59DgtDz0 P1lVsGLRcM zHDLFazz6zTI7xrEmkkiuSw1X5W3sDcUD1K/4g AOWy5Ik4lCjLVrISrge6qCcE6KyE2vK 4MW28N/Zt4bLFCxzWakMyM6vGYo4mCVqIWRCQPMOp3648xPyzFnV0xOrZXhKx/rNbzI0jZtSJJCrSbBGPmXU6beUDTYsVghzAiJlWeNneJUePmIpU7kssjEgUWc1sNgCThA8QZ5phl3Uxo8ZkuKJnjicc5SreYHc8vfffVZB1baU/g5swhcOyyJoD3SoRy1jMhbaj93uN7O4A3GIppv7H1fOVNvZOPlGzi3xOy8by6s1zZEjP3MCshMlRIscbGg51FiaYigb2vG14Y8XNNl5TMOWiRSIsWYMTOdoTGQQTqsttZ2rf1xxvgnDeVJJBFpWWQakJ  R0GoK oGxuDexO9V0vHx7MyRFcu4ZJXkjdgWZ0aMClKNqYHcyA yiq3xWAeo1xwO7zTbR0kFr5NpLcPRHjKSh3MbatLSvy6DlgVS vm W3cbYaM7xiExDQdTurFFERpVJolnY3vY6DviNggROFZjUQ ZacGEiUqaZodMatY6hHAHrfTfHOPC2UllmLytoELMoUhasAkppbYdOpv26bTASmC7ZubiMKGsQq3FsTr8vG4AgRpszHOwGiRjlWV/Np1cjY6buv1q3o91TSWlLmWQStSsyalZgOgqKvT0xm4fkWXM09ctn1wbsWXyBlAU7UD6gbgegv3xLHEkryqZDmWIQJGwKtXLYhlonfcGtyDtR3xTpeKKr7SvIwftxGPoO1Pzkv4CfPT3llKzR21uxaH9GSN1Mdkr57FDuTqN3pvDFxLxPPkZ2SeKGfh lQHje2TWw0htW7jUBZ0GruwAQNDxBwfM5XKc6BWD5lohm1BJnjiJ2SKI7WPKTe9szUABjV8JeGBxFmiaR45FiZnePTfMDLpchgTRJBG/bY3izusQCMmI8oMGcfxEkvEfiaKaKPLgoEMuudZPMWazShSTY3X56a73hc8R8deCMCEryWtliUA7yakZIuWQKOtie1knreFlI5MvBA5DzZp5VYgknyg2V9hXVvqdhiY JHGGEauI6aMbqDr/FoVl3oHv232NdsNp6SrWLVKa3VRmQNajQ206hsWOJq5rOzMSJAL6srzFrHM5oIe2PWx1v8AmYjM5ObWzLy0DLGrC3IIjj5ag6Ct9z06nERxnLSrEcxA2hNKs6FF1UejCrHc3VYjps1MhDO1oPxeQKCbA06q2u/yOLBpGgB5i2JF4K61SfLNwDadgg8RSRZXLQrIkZjjeAtsPK676i2r 6u4G2DCLx3i4BikXSozGWkKMhKkFFkhMTr0sV1738sGFNdsic8kDqdA41wvI5mi8EpZVZV 9WgGKk0Qn7I36jsdzia8PZCFIWWFdKhl1q m/vCFb8AXage3UYV8rm9JsAE/tKGH7jjS8ReIDEusNHHZoh7RX2PlFdDtfTt2xs6oUwhYDMyqNOoXCk4kl4K4WiSS7gmMKhAHQa3ckMDuCSaG2 MP/Esvnp2hkUP jS0jrIQ48oAcKCNVWRVEWu4OFXLeM41Q1JFG0oUTujM0hAvoiA vY37jqE3wVxjkM7OEZZ0kVmPmIepWXy3YBJTfbcDp1xkUWAsvXc1qtNiS/fU6VN4bmyfMtkmikkNFG8gAsx6lN6WOp vXoGrCrJlzNIqQWpB1P5BenSQrgnbqACD39xiFg8d5lUQllZEcjSQo1ClNMooH2NWCPc4k818QLJKIBrNtoHKAJO246n398JqWb02xLNLeuSc9yX8U IqZQlvJlwiSPqDKx8zGyd isSf2uwBw6eGuEPnVhzMOjUhlEgLN5tRR1OwrcBepGzEeuODZjiJEQXqzycxiQbXSulaP1b5acNXwV4/KmYjjV3VC4kemIFJbMGHcH09T7nC9NSFNr26t9D9RO6lWqgBTkG4/0feWOyGdcIbLymMkSairMGDHWda1ZG5I3LfM74PCMwgM0g1BWmDIR shVWAWuo3I9NjhM/4nPk8xIyxSTxTnVKI93R7/ABBSe 469hXTG5wfjsmdEkEMXIEVLGrAXzNOqNa6AWyWDfce LDVOCORxLh0u1dvXch/ieGnlL5bXHFzFaRRTpZNvESNNWChIN7GhQIws6nIogzpKjKwCM4UCqHt1br6UbOH7xll2iy5BVY5dV5lR0sEKSKrakWvXbHIuJcEzAJKSHS5JpQR13o9AOuN39Pu6iooG4d2/HvPKeLrTfYSQvwv YwuirDDHIdwhWQAqC2xTSew6g 30xC I ESSQAUsYDgrHzS52YqDve1MDZN U7dcfXhjw8rMomCsxIAZyQvfqwG3b5e2 Jnj/w7aKJ3VmlIQ6QCXs1RrV9COhFd6GO Joxv5wPHo4xjud0D01sKRF7 rnOepzTNZQwz8ssXKHyBVDBmNBgFa679v1Rt6e4l/CvhR5hzvMTratLhW1KSGvWD/uwcGMBFxmbrvnE6Qk2w9x64VPiRFrg1deW6sPraf/QxNTeQ/suT/wCrH09jv9fniC8e53Rl2rfWVU3v13/0OLtVrqZUprZhECHhrNG0i7hWogfi6A2P34k/DGYQqyuAaUsl1vW5Xfr7D54kvD2Z5WWIFNLOSdOnWQnlCg6WGm9N2R06VvawXaKQMyVTqSrA6G0kGvkf9cUla2RLhF8RkznHoSioIRRO4Wo6I79D6joB3vHvEmQxryQVldgmgUH6EksRQ09K fUbjEBn82G8wGkFyVQDZVJYhQx3IHQXe3fGLL8aZHLKAGK6QaJIHt X7sFVr3IhTAGDJDhuYTZGTZdQYjZtzRF9Pbphg8BCLL5u9X3U8UiQO1bOaBRz2Nive/fCDl26m98bE aBj0Fd1Nq29 4I6YN MySna4YSxHxA8afo WsbzuCIlobH9aQ wv6nb5QnwE8TjXM0zG3milkkNKtkKgUBem69qHSt9scnzDELDI0hkaSNg4dizIFZgtX29B6g4k IpyII2i8qzhBMLJIYBSKPYHRf8qBIJY8iNrajebcciWN 0NlOfBFJGR946wzURf6xU/SmB9vljn7yLGgJJsEhQKN70NvX5b/PDBleLCXhEL7WHi1/ XmRj  8cq HPGW53LcNJ57ZiRS7kMTfv29Tj0fhupXSio45IuJ5LW6RtQEQ8K1ps5vjDZeRkeLShNxlSXUr69jfr7/OyzcC48k4pDTqN7Gi6rff6Y eOcNSZCpFAf8ASYbFD2I/p3wqeFMxU2lqEgDI4G 436 m3546dWdVRKVMkZEcujWhVDU8dGP4nkHVj0AHcbdNhjzGg0hHQ/nX8seYxCBNS0Z/BXhFc/MYOZymaORoiAGt0pgtEiv1jf7PTGeX4BtnI40lzBgmRI8xnoo4udJCsgkEUSixbtT9qXSbB2uL4V8SctBIk0cuUWSJiyE5hCBalSukEbUSPXfrjRl LgjzM2YE2Ul/TVRM7FM0c2XlMd8p2jLdhYFECqBBoVCofeSpm/Vo55n4GtCsqQS/pEsa5MxRcoRMYp3MIMm/lK6JSxo VN/QR/iP4GZNiiy8R5Qnn/RcmyQazLmlZkkVQGPlVgVN1uDZWgSscK MDQzzzR5rLI Zj5b6WhVEA/AYlUgArvR36kmzvjL4U NDZOEQx5jJsiM7wmUxySQs rU0TE7E6mO4P4j64T7R05X8S ANlHfLHS75aYwyPHqAZlBAOk/3gARvY3G/bVzfhglRoFNXmDMvUVvsa33 WJ/N5vKySO75iN3kdnkZswCWdiWLN5tzZP78bAz V/x4f40f9cR2ye6IWZyIDBAVUqPOGYDzb7Wfp7Y3sxw9I1s7nSNWlrFkDb88OacQyn PB8jNH/qcavFHycg08 Ee6Sxqf54YokS0SeA8MaQ7LrVCusWRfsD/AL/PDdxzJh4mVNzsQrbMKIJ/kcbnC8/lolCjMxGun30f574y53imVkUhp4D/AJ0d/Q3jiwJmDwZ4yVMi VZGJMqtG9DlAAhiHJNg7Gq7nesQXCS6yu8GzB2ALi1ZS2rb5EDf5fXbyaZaM TNRoO450TDqL6/LEtHxbLA3z4f4sf9cMDtaxkNig3ktkMy kXsaFgnUOm9EfXCpxPMtHmuaImOwvSAQTRUn91dB2xOHxDlx/bwn/NT uMQ41lib58P8WP uJrVYcThRTzJjIZwSLqGpe3mBU38jgxHL4gy/wD3EP8AFj/rgxHdC0rrgwYMKhDBgwYIQwYMGCEMGDBghDBgwYIQwYMGCEMGDBghDBgwYIT/2Q==▶ 4:31

https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=OPf0YbXqDm0 

​


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Maroon 5 - Sugar - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09R8_2nJtjg


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Maroon 5 - Moves Like Jagger ft. Christina Aguilera - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEPTlhBmwRg


----------



## senile1

[h=3]OneRepublic - Counting Stars - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_nvWreIhg


----------



## senile1

[h=3]OneRepublic - Secrets - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHm9MG9xw1o


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Beyoncé - Halo - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnVUHWCynig


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Taylor Swift - Shake It Off - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfWlot6h_JM


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Tattoo - Jordin Sparks ( with lyrics ) - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQIBAQEBAQIBAQECAgICAgICAgIDAwQDAwMDAwICAwQDAwQEBAQEAgMFBQQEBQQEBAQBAQEBAQEBAgEBAgQDAgMEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBAQEBP/AABEIAFoAeAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAeAAEAAgICAwEAAAAAAAAAAAAABwkGCAIFAQQLCv/EAC4QAAEEAwEAAQQBAwMFAQAAAAQCAwUGAAEHCAkREhMUFRYiURghkSMkMWGBF//EABQBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/xAAUEQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwD5/wDjGMBjJZH4J3Qrmmu0C8W6yTx3a3m9dYH5zMPc02od5QxCf53Q wfq06hbS9fl/tWjad/Tet6yJ/pv/G/ MDxjO Pq1nioeBsMpXJ6NgLSw TWJw HIDh7G2MS6GS4AStGmyEtEMvMLU0pWkONLRv6KTvWvWmIKbrpqY6wQ0rBSCgBJVIExHvRhqhZARg8AnTTiUq/ESMSMQy59PtcaIbWnakrTvYdVjO3Ar89Kx85LRcJLyMVWAmpGyyYEa8ZH14d8pgFh855CdoYbcJJGHQt3aUqdIaRre1LTrfJNcsK6 /bEQMyuqjTDVdJsyYt9VfHkH2HiWAVm/b FJDjI5DqWdq 9SGHFaTvSVb0HTYzz9N/43/6/wBs7SQgpuIFhTpWGlYwKyRe5uumSEe8ELPBJLKAUYE4tOkvsaKBNG261tSNOhvo v3Nr1oOqxnn6b/xv/jOSW3F6VtDa1aQn717SnatI19da u/8a u9a/ 4HDGMYDGMYDGMYF8Pmz2L565ZxnxhZrL3 1gzHmTkfTaR0nyrXaVYTVd5ItlpuchGRJp 9NQOoogWxB/uPEkOPNtofS2Mt3Tf1kuX9hfG3XqB1U n0jjkreT bzGvKMM55PjCTOEffTIEIKvXV46K2FOy6rCyaa3Jv7l2EJFIeUc1s9Yafzp4wLs/Q3t/jXQOMe9 Dc4ssVAcruvQObXPyxQ1ctRDQcSBHStmnLxFwn4o/aodTsxaXpBtpaxmPwNFMtOIRtoV2RJL1f4HttK2ZaBajJmhcUbpXUqdaeGbsfT 5SIXAef0ikN1G4rj3XK2mt2qDmiX3Elgpcb1 dGpHT h0Rv5g8aeE q8T4WV13qto5x0XqdEneh3vornXK9HU/lzFf61A0zYKq4/G7e2suBlzpP8hB33JVGJdbaUz VG9vJ34xfjHiemNVa3 g gceja/WAulX6OsnYahNEf004dZKnt HJbA24ot6ZN5yX EodH3x7s4QOl0fbDwwezXvcXxh0uY6qFZIGj9IqfT5yaGrIHMPNjfJ4ShUkvoXMprn9dsMT/HDMWCSpzMBZ5l9JqSRpFWmQVyZ7b20t6c MPTHl7l3I r8y7leOf2esP wIvr9oqlh88OXlnv1Gi61boqUiqm25GrZr0tJvSUckQp12KUEkhS/22tMqZc6Dm3jTzYV6z9H8fDnJXs7fnSiV1irUmL7DWqCnuNuGkqjA9CIAsxQT8duJiXzrZLsDNtuuPBRLGlEOttkOr3D7P5Q O6yd4dauN0BptPufosLkkA7yS8Ufn1K5RFWvvnpuIMlHWQoRz98aMhKLS9CvGu/aKzODKdK3HIAEYDlYfT3xUp5vAVulA8hG6rFU6QguQdUtHmFElC8uOKpcaOJJ3uIZqrbZympcWSZ/C21Z1DvHDnoKMXt9CIT7r2jxB6e43zvz5UrtzjlvWK0cxESnoWT4gug82tUEvo/U512AiIlX51VIMJuyQ843oJ9KTm5J0N/SFgiiZJfVfjY8bUxy3v8APguo9QtsXCV8qy8ZX6p51zWX49GSbd7XJ3J ZkwtNlCD/wBO1r7Qj2wlNbm3FOLcZJj3lSf1rwh4ktM/aHeewS5RIV1mpvkfnXnfdKNRZi wZcVwhG5pm4mRTxjoYbFmtUogItx9tKgHVDpGQ3KbIDVL4 KVx Y8ZduvFtTwuK3zsDtJHXFdPpFZul5v4x/Gvwcsj60eYh6Qg3o6ztyD7bzKQtHFSQyGSDHhlDMTLc/ZvgeN5j6wqHMS Xw9j7ryXo9L4nLVTzEmhscopkuTzyUqPNrUtqI/LIzbTtesDep5H76GiX23tyqEkb2Lrl6x8eeEOU8i7SrinS7de gczpMT0iodDL7HXbFVeksSXXbJQFRI8AJFtLTtuGjI2b2 0Y4v6laV NLCk/WlLAt/P7B4cR8Zp/Jgx6gd6YIoEUuNWZyNkPosRcEdPTIS5GrC1Aa3sFVV o7RLs St7TqxlRoWmGlO1AYxgMYxgMYxgM3UieA0U7xryruzzs4m8XL2lO8CmENnt6hUQQFVpsyOtofbW1JJ/YnTvq7te07R PX2f2/XeleWBD Kvfn/wCf8qr41GsyOb3mZG6xzuCT0uAar8cXPUtVtGsp4n8lpMP 3Wa69IakJRIqNhwj29ua0O5pAbjdB ICLH7ffOZVz0PVaVJsXiQn6pR7hXZOYXAc8L7KRxqsTMnZWEpBcNcmHIr9kJKUKaFJcf2r72nBU41E/DH0FdAmLLcfRHF a3ONg22Nc1vkq1VJkW0oo0d0Q2qHvGksfYQPEz1cRt4JszWjJdTLjbKRn3kxbb T/LDMc26DTbeT2 a51C22R6FZ6oV1IOXbtp6EA3iUmoQBEgoifFb1YI wvFQyDBG1S7RylpU9p9U0yvm75bqpXpOXG6z0Em1 mZu3kd1r3 oCNZcjyoI2uVY5 3WF V1GMSUgTaRYbQiykyClJdCcb u9saCKPRPgHl3n7nHLY6U7mHKdQL9m2LzB3i46r0hFc15O7CQtJLObZZeb0RINRz1gPeXIs7bSSzpKUjt7RpS84c HK61idjKZ1nv9E5re7F02A4fXqu7U5e1uPXC52S QFHAPeE0r9MKWZoJ8ruQcSrTAkrGq/C6p1aW8O6txn5Brp5/tHbPYNvuczz3zA9DSsTyHvF9KNtE7/J2tqiFJ3BNnIlwkLJiHxXpElIyykRTyWCluM/ciQzID5gui9HnO90AS8UKS9RUyAOWJyvrUVWYQKqsUkmdpbRTK5hZUUIJVYg56MNmXGytjAHLSU49 0tQaU958T3HgVJul0n7hATDVHuHMKYfHxYj6XCSem81K6UItp5X9m0ADiqCd3/v R1elo iP/O3018SA1UherW62eraNE0fzqdN070NYheY2KTeo1rr0pRIs EiQdJS9LsuOXwHQ8i3 BpagnvyIYbU28rHJfyn8onZed1blPULPLb49z2iH3upQHTu/QLlBqg9Qoc7bowdbKZF5IJZFbFlFxH76GdPR 9uNuoAZcfZ9K cT W3ooUXTumH9gsUGRQj6zJj3TtcT/StUiI52pzMlG3E0iU0JDEod3SXnhrA4MYtxEOlSFKQOnQZo38PFlR2GJ86SnpDncT3Oft9oahqsRS7CRUnqlUL/AGTn0zaSrK2yoINWiqlOGNR5e2/vHYYQolBJDIy9DPXXmX/St02JoovUqD2CCs1Djeh1q58/mQpcN0OQUUwoQ9AhRQ45o5AJbbjDRJCPtS04l1SXU5ZNLcF XSs05gBXdenlWO0XeK7GjndT7buRm4ycmrD0E TlLFIoNQzEEAynOp YLUW8kT8rLpantPCk7ZgrsHFPlC6jz/qZXaIW03yq12xD9CuU/aOi1ydJKVT6EqwjvV5z RVuQACqlq3KpRBJfHUEWp/X3JZUpsKqMYxgMYxgMYxgMsd5f8o3pTkVgLsNSEoLD8nXqJVJgbQk5Efycdz7k05xqHG/cBlBzh1PwVgMeIICIYI0eyMQM6Lpv8W64sYFvpvzaeyi4axwzaqgE1K/vorhTNk6AURRm5KtQdVLbaQ/Z3GZn6h18NaXLW3MutvvFOIcT Zac5x3zT m4N2dHrPO JU s26Yslqu9RpRPQ6cFcZu1WOItUpNFSodramWCP34hO22QDxhNMHlsKGWytDbdP8AjAsa7h8nHcvQfO mUboVH469NdehomsX3qsZD2BjpEzFQNtNucNG/c7MORqGxTT32tPJB0S6OlpDz7ym0uayy6/JnZ2Kc5z3jnK dU2DtXmqk8H6zapcGbkr90pytcWO5EQSWpUw5HMtjs2GyvgfoiC73 UJZaH1NbRlXOMCyxPyj9pUI8wZy7g55dlgRq51yXIhLOzKdzGB5RZeMA6sSmp1DbCh61bpxpCoJEZ9SStEL 9ev9896P8AMf6T7FFztb6zQONdHpt4izI7qFItxV/k6t0hws2tSeiyGP6p0uKcHOqcQaw1WlxQ7b2n/wDobS8tG6lsYFoYHyvdti66qogce83B1YyEJpU7XQqdYI6Dn6uQ5037Km4IzOIZFjBxut3AFn OSKUgdwP/ALrbgyHswa0fJT3Wy/0iG3VuUV2uc9qFw5/QKjAwcxuCp8JdOTRvGpCNGWVJvlOIGg4tl8Z0p95/9999990lK9Mpr1xgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgMYxgf//Z▶ 4:01

https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=_z0XrauNRHg​


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Vince Gill - Go Rest High On That Mountain - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jXrmAKBBTU


----------



## senile1

► 3:58
[h=3]Wiz Khalifa - See You Again ft. Charlie Puth [Official Video] Furious 7 ...[/h]https://www.*you*tube.com/watch?v=RgKAFK5djSk


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Princess Diana Tribute. Elton John - Candle In The Wind (Goodbye ...[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3me1KLDF2s


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Dynamite - Taio Cruz (FULL SONG) - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 2jPMevDOC2m5T28vfEhi2XdDEgRoaGFKb7oXNdW0lhDiUqPc8j8KhWC7ddm2d7i8B1gz2yZBAtLejeDKya/Qro26HpTQmMxSw0EpPVwKeB/HwPwkfeo6jLkX2/OyWKh lXK0P8ADtkGpWnOBZBqvvC0s0uyzV GiVo/gGZzJn1 QsLdW0w 8thhxq3svuIKGHHlcOq9AD1zFOgXjx3C69bk8t2w9LHh9207j3WVqVes1u6YdsxSLbnPhmSJj6AvhDbvVv8AhpWVKWnqCOSI6seuuyZSoLpVwYHh5zrOtyum 37Qrd1oxnsDVRu6LxrN8eyaSuDENviOypLc P8ATGZDcDbSuoUwQvkdSeFdf5X4Zdfv 7XTHaratYtOr41rBiszIcD1Cxu7ypdiuMKNHmPOkLVGQ lYMJ1spLQ4UpP5HkR14u/j8 yZSqgUqe7dsIyQ6faG6pZlrngmJ4/rqq/fue9ZPMlsxbGm1S1RXlT1tR3FIStwDp8SXP5h26/lxvIDsO1A8dutlv0K1M1Mw/KLncMUg38S8Mly3WI7Evuplp5MuNHdaeLaEultTY4Q82effAyEjC7KDr7KNxdQbSlKzRKUpREpSlESp18a 7DF9kG8zFtzOZYtPvVusFvvUd 22xxCX3TNs82AgpKyE8JXKSs8/wDFJ498VBVKxe0PYWnYoDZWl22 RY7Qdm8jSPQHGpdv1LvWsljy/IcxkBBju22ykSLbbUpSruQJ3MhZ/CDwlP61LuN7ycB1W1p3h5Ltl2zZI1atxeEqgWmyfvGKFWK4yZkSdLccK3AFMGQ1JKEo9pStscDjga/akXR7cDkuhPS 4HGimethTLqpcbslCu5UF8DgLPVQA7EkFJ59BIrzVMT m50IBee 3G/2XqpRTumAnJDfDf8ApbO9uWmWWbgcY0czbcl4tNVM41S2/wCNw7HhT CZ/aoFlyi3295b9tj3ZuQVusfAtZSpyMeziT IfZI O3raX5ebRur1r1n3V NrLspw/cfbLxbNVLFjmQ22HLYZnzEzEvwHHH1BDsZ1CC2lzlCkgpV9 RDm039pG3XbYGYlun6XYnlsNlrq8ifHMR5R5PsOMjgeuv8Ax /P5ccWim/thWpv iRdoWw2MlanjHE5zLXPo/m69ugV9LyVccHr254/zVc1uKNBDo2m/Y 50VoYsAd9Mrx5j2CwTS/bBcvHJve0h3Abf/GZrNbcfwCJfF5NkGe5ZZ5N8yOVOt8qKwBFZkJgxmY5fTx15U4nsVEkDtGm5bye5NgHlj0h8hOpOhOSwnsZw6Pasl03nXOGiDBJhSYU5myuR1LDUVQluPtodSFJdcWCSkjjHd0X7SBvB3Qxp9mnYnY8UtUhtKI0LHEAuIA /d59C1KJ9 09PsOOODzSXVXWDOdZizlGfvKfkt8RmJSWAlLgSOygSBwVDlHPHH8w9exWyCGufNedrbWI3N7fdaahuECI/p3uLvG1vS6tzf8AyCePs6y7YtPrVt81Eu ge3aRdJj9qyy4wH7/AJHJnTl3FxLwZDcYMpkpYR8YP4mgsK9q4qD/ACZ7hdCd1 7W/bjtC52pMhGYlVyyZzU9 AuYm5rfd7NxvogEIhtsfTNtIVypPRSeSkJqAFEE q/Ks2QsY4EfL6qoJSlKVtUJSlKIlKUoiUpSiJXMtFlv1 kG1Y/a5c10j5DGhsKcUQOfxdUgn1yff61w6yXSDUi96S6j2rUCwSi1Jt8pLgUD6KfzSf7gj0RWEheGEsFzwtkTY3SAPNhfdd/jW0XdVmDkZGMbbM7mpluobjvM4nLLSiogD J8fUDk/ckAfma3Q37wG4K54SYWnFs08iq1xZntXdq/AEOv3RxzqqEXOQPgLZ BJI6jhLnHI5qb9qHlK0k1D2mWjENRHX1QL1A nmz49zcjqiMFPsh1nhxtaVcJSUfiBA4qYl3HHL9pwnFrF5Dr0vHy2mSnGBNjfvUpCgTEM36f63qW/wAIV1D/AAf63bhQ5GXFK2sylgyZTrvuOPJdzTYLQ0YcH/uZh4aA/k8FeYDLttG4nAnJSMz0Ky62phuqbkvS8dkoaQUng/xOnUj9QSD9waxi2Y5dbnfoWMufFCfmyW2Wl3OQmKy2VqCQtxx0pS2j2CVqISACSQBXoi8jXk70 082iXHTTAIkm2sWuA3AtzE8yPlfZCAlsdpKQ8s8gcrXyo8EkknmvPNn2X3DOcvn5VcpC3Xpj6lqWs8k8mrzDq etc7NHlDee5XO4phlPh7GlsmYu48Pngu51hzHIbnfVYVdIGLxGsebj2pSMOjRhCluQmExPrPlj8olOPBr5FyApQeU4pzk9qw2lKtVSJSlKIlKUoiUpSiJSlKIlc xWGdkEtu22xgvSJDnxstJHJJ45J/x/wCjX43a22Lf9fcg8j5R/tEBvj5ffs8n8h79jmu10uzu96bZpGy7HnIQlQkurQLg13aWPjUFII/8kkpHHB5I4I 9YvzBhy7rZGGZxn25V3PFtqZlW2TVf/phqHkC7THvlrTdMRuLjimkdgeXA04OChwDn0PzSf7jndvatSrZfdDFfubyBY4zPdsi/wDef6cjm6sNlPttL4c6jhR9K E8c h9q1d4NtS0e8pG2DHcX0sy6PCyKIpMi1zozClP2mSR1cYca9KLZKePuOSgKSTxXyc/ZjvMDYXFWXF9yGDOWeQAS nMbkwSg /xNGJyFDk gSP1rjQYqmZz3SdN zmkc913sU9TQwtZHGXsP0lp47Hy9FXryp6hs6v6lWzSTTvNH8jkW5t6TeJZcK AOOFuK 5UR/j0OB6qkN1tki0yTBltFDzfp1P68n/5xW228eLeN4ydE8rzHX YL3d/oXZN0urbZ6vIQklLTXJJCSfXJ9qJ5PHAA1n7itLNUdNcjsmTapYqbU9nGPNZNaorix2MCQ  hlakj232 BZSlXB PorjhQq5waZr2uji1Y3 Xc8rn8bhc0tkm0e7jgDhRxSpBXoTdMj0ue1d08usS6woCgi Wdp4m4Ww8f1VtcfiZPvhxPI/vwQeI q7uue5SlKURKUpREpSlESpe2f2HaFNy66ZNvD1Gu9ss9mt/wA9ox2x2NyU9kEzhXSOt1KkpjMggFayex7BKQOVLRENKIpE3La v7h9VJufN4hCsFsQy3BxvHoHtm0W5kdWIyVcAuFKAAXFclR5P9gOiGjGsLlpsWQjSnJfoMpliLjM/wDcUj4bu/26fFGX04kL7Dr1b7Hn1xzWMVsq0T80WgOEbSdLNsOS4Tn1rkYJjky2z8pxdqIqYmRNiZBDVPgqdkJMaTCRd0Ox3ElPzF6S26G kd5Ot5ewDKLqeFlX7Prujxbxt6vZ/Yd1WC6k2u4Xd22W93G2NPZ8p LI6yXIgLSGy4264HZHVBSCpPYp7e NtFl88GynL4dvfxbB9Z7k3eLaq4Why36LXp5M2IlSUmQyUMH5WgpaAVp5SCpI59itQOnfmj2waeaGyttFyhat5XFmYfDxqTq9dYkKPlvwqXkC5Epg/XPCMqN 92m4zJfdCmfqm1OtB0dcNtPlm0Lw9GjNyx XqjNvOAadXzFb/dPpmLYHYT KotNviCOxcFsTCxLbQ59YW4rvwMR0rQ 4ylw1VTQMq5S9zSD66eSsqTFqqjh6bLW31/1Wm83Pko2t RHTDG9CNuVl1HyLL2skMpvCxhlyhOXliOmQ1JZUkN91/EpDivSVdHI57AdVca499Ofaj6n2i0Zn/oTJE4giYmPHyC/45NZXEmtNfTqs5lPlSHkx0x1BDfKltgrQpbpbLqrLYp5jtmODzdL5Fi2z5fId0MtF6gYXcZ9wZ bKkXjHLhDugufwuoVEL91fjzC405IWlLsspKVKSlXR71/LzopuQ2VZjtYwuBnrVxyPUG4ZWq/3mzW5oXAyr/LuZgykNSFpbShMsKD7CUKLsYJKPjeIa30cBomdKNpsTfU9/gXnrKyaul6slr7aKi lmrmZaP5G5kOHXAtiTGXFuUFwksToq/52Hkg/iQfX6ggKBBAI4ufXDEr5fJV/xSMuE1KlKWLatv8AopICvRHo8EqT X2BAAPVPQ0qyXlulKUooSlKURKUpREpSlESlKURKUpREpSlESlKURKUpREpSlEX/9k=▶ 3:26

​


----------



## senile1

[h=3]Bruno Mars - Grenade [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAUDBAsICAgHBwgICAgHBwgKCgoKCgoGCgoHBwgHCQcIBwgHChANCAgOCggJDhUNDhEREx8TCA0WGBYSJBASExIBBQUFCAcIDwkJDxQUERQYFRQUFhQVFRQVFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFRQUFBQUFBQUEhUeFBQeEv/AABEIAFoAeAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgMEBQYBBwj/xAA EAACAQMCAgUJBQYHAQAAAAABAgMABBESIQUxBhMiQVEHMlJhcYGRodEUQmKCkiMkQ3KxshVTg7PB0vAI/8QAGgEAAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQBAgUDBv/EACURAAICAQQBBAMBAAAAAAAAAAABAhEDBBITITFBUWGxIjKBBf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A M6KuX4Ug73 X0rn GJ4t8R9KpyxKciKeuVepwpPF/iv0pwcFTHnN8R9Kh5ohyIz9FW0vDFHefiPpTf2BfE/L6VPJEjliVtFW9tw1XIXLe7H0q8l6G4i60dbjGdyv/WqS1GOPTYcsTG1yrOaxCkjLfL6Uw9uoHf8vpV1kTBZYsh5ozTxiHrpOirbkW3IRSad0U6kIPj66LBySItFTvs48T8vpXKrvRHKjSMQRp dRHNIjk8TRLMO4YpOMaFbFljS1lGNyc1CZzScGrOJG4nSypjYEmoUjU7HESKSbY FQqRWwgnK4x3V9SeTTyYRcU4KLu44h1ReLIRdK92cdsV8ui2PfV5Z9IpYoxEk8ihdgAxUCkP9DBPPFcbpotGSXkjdNeHfZLye385Y5HVG9JQcBqzk3/vdVxxO4edtbsXPieeKsU4aDaQrsOsfUTk6g/WEbDHoE/Kncc OC3eTpgxubdehU8F4a0jAmMlPH1Vtbfo/BIO3Hn1jsmkT27xrGYMBBhTuykAbZ7IYnaucMvp1k0GKOWNiAGVtTLuR29sHln0txS08sp/kma HDGHUldlRxjoeo1NDJjwVh8s NZPqzGxU7FSQfbXovEeNxkmLTIDkgEKWU w9/KsFxBw8sp8ZDj2DYUzp8k2vyFtZCEf1Gc0VwrRXcQJNFTLC1eTV1MSy9XgOG1YGrOMaDnuNPy2Eg52hz B5F/3Q1UBYpNWV8a5pxEqQhC84Z096v8tKmmnYE79anfkpt/dUdlHjkidZQgkUriLxxHTqBPgNyPhyqrkuCOyjbeljST7PCozLtmqxwNu2wNjweyivIgRHJHhgNQZWZ0BIchT IY91Quk/R3qszWvagAwyuQ0gYHBIHh6vbWi6HdGruO1juXtZREw6xWADYiftK7qh1RrvnLL31ZcZdYljzzcFTgDludR8e0QM0lzOGWovo2cemhLF2uzyNyx5HHs7P9K0HALtzEsLnKRu knOrJwxGc8t6oesBz39o7 bnfnWmvbJrWKzOMdbbJMfbI0mofLHwp/PW2hHBamaXhU/3X3HhUhr9I5SJFMabhXChk1YzgkHILfy91VFq3WoSGIyNiuMg /11EeSQYVJS /aWRdHZ78Mq4J2/DWasabNpZGok3i0KmPW7gxiPUAVGocnwCRqAYqpxWAINXvSLihf9kDnlrxy9Q9vf8KpKewRcY9mNrcqlOojdFLau12E7Nv0Ftf2UvtQfAEn taFovl3nkAOe/dUDoPD 7M3jMTn3IKrunrTdUkUMchi7TSuoLDY4RTjkuxP6a4Q02XK24xde9OjRefHiik2r9rOcY6SwxHTDid /S2mMfmx2j/LWS4lxBp5Nb4XkAqjSoHPHrO/OoisKGIpmGJQ8CeTNKb7FLvW/wDIHawycdgW7jWaNYbhlRlDqZUjypCnZmUajWBjU4zg4PI454JBx48m/Sa13klnEfG7DcbyyKSDtiS2nG/4dxn31GZXBpexGJVNH15FajaWArgjA20lQeWjG2PVp23rwDy03dvKt/LbCMYgRWKKNDyvIMuCNo9RdfN54X8VXPlP8rSwiXh0KsshhXzcZbVsFI/h8sYb7pzjza8o6eXTx2ttaSE9ZP8AvEwOF3PIiMDZGYtgt/lDAUVl6bSyUk2a2XMlFpGQ4db9bJHFy1kAnGrSn32x3hVyfdXtnlA4MLnhFveRgAxIjR8u0kyprhT0nVguB HH3q8 8kvDEub6RZBkRWc7j1Sfs41 UjU902mSSSDhEC9ZPbXLp1hkZlxI4W2QZLBTh8sF 8BWjkjvkkvQRxdRb9yg4DPciTRDG7EnzSjc/wDitH0xt5rS0he4Mcc90xCRr22EUYzJI7kY5lFx Pn2a11ldjo1aTxX1tHfP1gNnIWERM0meuQgDV1GR1nvYfeWvLekfHpuJTm5u2DORhVVdCRxjJWOJR5q5J9e 5aqxhunddfZ0llcIVff0VCjf25Jz40sGuIN664pmSEX2LopsUVyKUfRP/zX0ZteK3UHDeJSSxJdWt40BiYIxvEJZMkhshYklbHpRKPSDep9IfJTwuwsPtd3eTW7y8LmRGZw0S8estf2iE6UzIzOjqIl5rBNjfSy KdBeIW8Frw 7teM2Fnf2mmRetuI0KyJIZF1BtWDkkaWVlOcHarXpt5Qbq8tGt7njHD7 M3r3QhW8soP3qQOurW5UrF237C9ntk4zXo9JqFxx25NqSqS7Ttea69RDUaaW93j3N H6V899UeD9Joliu50QYAlOAOQDYOkertY91VgatCvR6W7klmlvOFQGR2Y9Zf2oyWOToEUrnHdV7wLoDZ dxDj3DVA30W9xHIx9Rll0hP0tWNqJx3uS8W6NnFgltSfxZgmnJwBnbkN8DPPHhXLO7khkWaGRo5I2DI6nSyuORB8a0/lBks4pY7bhoi6uGPtyI/XdZI  Oty2oKuPvecx9GsiWFUi7V0S47XSLzoratdXgaQl8EySMzbnB5vIx56iD7jSek/ExdXc0qYEedEYUHAij7KYzudW7Zb0qncFu0tLCaUPEbm47CKCHkj5rrx/D0jU2fWKywIqkY3Jv8AiOkv1o3fQm6NjZXPFE3frTCAe8CIN/fIn6arfJ5H1vEFmmOREZLmRm7zF2lY/wCoyt WoMvEAOHR2wYZa7kkZQRkAIijUPaq/A1Hsr7qYJkUjXc6Yzg bCh1MPzMQPymp2efkrdJFn014 3ELppSSY4 zECeUY 9v3sd/hVOppjUPEfEUpXHiPiKlRpUjjJOTsdFKJ2prWPEfEU3JKD31NFFBsdVs0UlHUDmPjRXOSdkuLK iiimBoKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKAP/9k=▶ 3:56

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR6iYWJx​


----------



## Gemma




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Get Away - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Gemma




----------



## Gemma




----------



## Gemma




----------



## SeaBreeze

The Promise - When in Rome


----------



## Southern Gentleman

http://www.vevo.com/watch/rajaton/Eleanor-Rigby/FIRC41500166

I chose this version of "Eleanor Rigby " because of it's stark visual quality . it captures the heart of Eleanor... within simplicity lies beauty.. Eleanor Rigby was an isolated woman trapped in the confines of her lonely heart ....and when she died , nobody cared.


----------



## Southern Gentleman

"Brown Eyed Girl " ....http://www.vevo.com/search?q=brown eyed girl


----------



## SeaBreeze

I love Brown Eyed Girl by Van Morrison Southern Gent!


----------



## Southern Gentleman

SeaBreeze said:


> I love Brown Eyed Girl by Van Morrison Southern Gent!



Ditto!!


----------



## Southern Gentleman

http://www.vevo.com/watch/elton-joh...ed-piano-show-live-in-las-vegas)/GBUV70700130


Elton John ~Red Piano Tour "Bennie and the Jets "


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## oakapple

It sounds miserable () but I love the Lyke Wake Dirge (very,very, old Yorkshire folk song) the US singer/songwriter Andrew Bird does this one beautifully ( along with another singer, look on youtube)and I think the Handsome Family may have done a version too.


----------



## tnthomas

I found this En Vogue video in my Youtube "watch later" list.


----------



## Southern Gentleman

"Sara Smile" ~  Jimmy Wayne 
http://www.vevo.com/watch/jimmy-wayne/Sara-Smile/USLXJ0904170


----------



## oakapple

Southern Gentleman, if you can find the Lyke Wake Dirge by Andrew Bird, put it on here as a link?This old lady ( me) is not techie enough to do it.:thankyou1:


----------



## Gemma

oakapple said:


> Lyke Wake Dirge by Andrew Bird, put it on here as a link?This old lady ( me) is not techie enough to do it.:thankyou1:


----------



## Gemma




----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;n2MtEsrcTTs]http://youtu.be/n2MtEsrcTTs[/video]


----------



## ossian

Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees


----------



## Jingles

Got this playing right now.


----------



## Eric




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Gemma




----------



## Gemma




----------



## senile1

VIDEO][h=2]*Honey I'm Good - Andy Grammer* - *YouTube*[/h]*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=sF4MCxdkwBA


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gemma




----------



## Eric




----------



## Gemma




----------



## happytime

Any song done by Bob Seger an the Beatles.....they all put out songs that in 50 years people will still listen to their music. I've seen both these groups an have never been disappointed .


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## tnthomas




----------



## Bobw235

Bob Seger, Roll Me Away


----------



## Gemma




----------



## SeaBreeze

Looking at Maggie's lovely spring photos got me thinking of this, one of my favs.


----------

